# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 9



## Rosie P

New home girls. Happy   and lots of    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

woo! first post all for meeeeeeeeeee  

how you feeling rosie?


----------



## kellixxx

thank you rosie.


how are you now hun??



kel


----------



## maj79

TUT I am never first    

Hope your feeling a bit better Rosie

'Ello girls xxxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Still feeling rough and have tonsillitis and a cough now, but hoping it's all coming to an end. Just trying to get as much sleep as I can to recuperate. Thanks for asking after me.  

How are you all?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

jes4 - as regards to the recovery time, my experience wasnt how i expected but only because during the op gyn noticed i had bowel disease so took longer, i had the hsg,lap&dye plus the ov drill, if its just the ov drill then obv it takes less time and sometimes need less gen aneth so therfore recover better

i had been admitted a week b4 my op was due as id been ex pain pelvic area so i was kept in all wk which drove me mad, i wasnt able 2 eat / drink from midnight b4 day of op but on the morning there had been a road accident so my op got delayed which caused me 2 be dehydrated and woke up on a drip, also finding out i had bowel disease upset me too

if i hadnt of been dehydrated due to the delay id have come home on the same day, i had a bit of a reaction to the gen aneth which made me very sick but this doesnt happen with every1, many woman who had ov dril on the day went home 2hrs after and was fine

i was bit sore after but it soon goes after few days of rest, i had incision bottom of belly button (reopened as had laproscopy in 2003) and 2 incisions either side of belly, the stitches are dissolvable too

i know of women who went bk to work few days after/ some wk after/ some wks after.......unfortunatly i was one of those who needed 3wks off work but as i say i also have bowel disease too now

even with the experience i had (which was complicted with the bowel probs) i would certainly go through it again as i believe with having the pcos its worth trying    

it is actually classed as a day case op now so it cant be that bad especially for me to go say id go through it again

wish u the best and let us no how u get on 

nicky xxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

hope u feel better very soon


----------



## angeldelight78

cat - i think its def worth mentioning  
as for the angeldelight butterscotch  ummmmm    i love strawberry a/del      i thought u mentioned that b4 and made me laugh then

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah I do repeat myself quite often   ..you will get used to it  

Got headache again .. have decided to do this cycle without clomid as it was only the cycle before last that I ovulated on my own without it ..so worth a go and I stand a better chance when I am scanned so at least I am giving myself 3 good go's on the clomid after this cycle..

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all..

*Cat*, hows the neck and insomnia now, has it settled down? BA HUMBUG to the 112 sleeps!! Thought the same, Fern is looking good, dontcha just love Philip and Ferns sense of humour (bring out the kid in you I say!!) Have you decided what your doing 
next month yet?
Also what you on? can I have some, hallucinating about pink pigs on walkabout? My theory is pink pig has found some of your smelly undies under your bed and his nose is stuck to the stick lining and he just cant bloody move or OINK!

*Rosie* how are you feeling now ?
*
Linlou*, glad the rash is getting better, hows the job front? A fellow BB fan.. "and Brian won!!"

*Davis*, how did the weekend break go? any sign of a/f yet?

*Max*, hope your enjoying your hols and rocking that caravan well

Nutty *Jo*, am on the clomid now yes, just trying this month if no joy wil wait til suitable weight loss to use 
up rest.How many months of clomid do you have left? Only you can decide what route you wanna go down, but I guess it
would have to be something you both want, and yes IVF is a very scarey thought for me too, I understand where your coming from.
And yes you make sure you stay here with us, rmember "once a clomid chick......! And dont be sad hun!

Hi *Jez*, see your settling in nicely, welcome. never heard of that before on clomid? Ive just been upped to 200mg, and
thought that was the norm too.Good luck with the lap and dye

*Kelli*, thats so awful about that littl boy! How are you hun?

*Maj*,you get too many headaches hun? is it hangovers lol?

*AD78*, goos luck with cycle

*Tinkerbelle*, good luck for cycle too..

*MCat*, you wont bring us down, we all pick each other up dont stay away..And yes food is such a crutch with stresses of ttc 
isnt it, yet so bad for the odds!

*Nix*, how you doing? Are you still hopeful you ovulated this month? or is that a def no go without clomid?

*SS* where and how are you hun?

*Matty*, are you feeling any better yet hun?

*Suskie*, big hugs to you hun , so sorry it didnt work this cycle, are you going straight back for the next cycle hun?

Hi to anyone Ive missed xx

Havent been on since last week as have had mad hectic weekend, Had friends round Sat night and we had a scream, Dh got absolutely bladdered (Cant moan though as its frist time since last year) My BF came round with her Mum (thats terminally ill) and we ended up crying tears of laughter half the night, which was good medicine for her.. 
Also bought a vhs>dvd combo so I could tranfsfer old VHS home movies to DVD, (and had loads of BF and her kids over the years, so am running up a copy for her mum) all of it has been so time consuming and still not bloody finished yet! Also bought a wood burning tool and have been having great fun with it (being as I cant train to be tatto artist, like I want, its the next best thing, just onto wood instead, and hoping to take it up seriously..
Was out tonight too so this is first chance to come on, and have been trying to mega catch up with you ladies + the Cat and Jo show lol.... (aka Billy no mates and the descendant of the mad poet!!  )
Getting so excited about hols, 6 more sleeps after tonight (that reminds me, when is Cleg back?) I am well into the packing already, and just cant shut up doing DH's head in about it lol... Feel like a kid on Christmas Eve. Trying not to build my opes up after this high dose of Clomid (if 200mg dont work, nothing will!)
Anyway in bed typing and battery about to go, so catch you ladies soon xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

P.S. please please please can nobody change my bubbles, I really need those 1's for this cycle.. thanks! and if it goes over it'll be yonks if ever that I can have so many 1's again....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No problem Fi Fi ..I will stand guard 

*LEAVE FI FI'S 1'S ALONE OR SHE WILL BE VERY VERY SAD *..as you can see insomnia is still as bad as ever ..even the cat has it now running around the place like a loony!

Pigletgate ..No checked no rotten pants  (not that I would hav such a thing  ) but I swear I smelt crispy bacon on waking up this morning ..so think the Pig has been up to no good and some chafing has been going on   

One good thing to having insomnia I remembered that I was supposed to unplug the fridge freezer as repair man coming today 

Fi ..Hope you have a fabtabulous super duper holiday      it is exciting so no wonder you feel like a big kid..it will do you good to get away.. escape from us loons for a bit  
 

I havn't taken the clomid so we shall see..have saved it for when I can have scans..but will try opk's again and will get scanned on the 24th and you never know .. in theory if I have a 37 day cycle I should ovulate anywhere from about day 19 ..cos I think 14-18 days is the average luteal phase so if I had donor in from day 18 I should be ok..

Right back to try and sleep ha ha 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

cat, its catching! woke up at 6am   only used to do that when i was working   

morning all normal (yeah right!) clomid chicks, all happily sleeping in your nice cosy warm beds. i wish i was there. my bed not yours! 

fi good luck for this cycle! we shall all have our fingers crossed for you hun     p.s... stay away from the fire water in cyprus! its even burns through plastic cups if left long enough   

um minds gone blank and ive suddenly gone very tired again   

catch up later girlies xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo, what is fire water? some cypriot alcohol I'm presuming? ? ?

Cat I'd just absolutely love a pig, me and DH have been discussing it over the last 12 months on and off. But we keep coming to a standstill, as I want a really sweet "babe" who we could maybe even be house trained etc... as they can.. but DH insists it would have to be an investment for the freezer    so it seems there will prob never be a "baby crazy pig"


----------



## NuttyJo

fi, compromise and get one of each! one babe and one porky pig chops   and yeah fire water is cypriot alcohol... it is horrid! me and dh had to drink some in front of everyone as we had got married, they are so evil!   

rosie, tonsilitus is horrid, eat plenty of ice cream, always helps me when i have it! 

ive got to go out this morning with my dad, hes got a medical in huntingdon and he doesnt know where to go (and i do?!!!) so he wants me to go and read a map.... watch out girls, we may be comming to a town near you!


----------



## margocat

Morning all

Cat - thanks for the empathy re the diet stuff - I appreciate it.  Annoying thing is that I'm actually doing quite well about it, just feeling pressured. 

Jo - good luck map reading - hope you don't end up too far off course!

Hope everyone else is okay.  Love to Sukie - and   so sorry for AF.

Well, it's our first wedding anniversary on Sunday, so we're off to a hotel for a weekend to chill and enjoy being together.  Thankfully there'll be no pressure to have BMS, we just can if we want to!  AF still isn't here, now 10 days late, but that's cos I didn't ovulate last cycle.  Soooo annoying, as want to get back on Clomid to see if it works this month, but am away with work a few times in the next month and unless AF arrives before tomorrow, timing will be such that I'll be away from home on the crucial BMS days, so it won't be worth taking it.  The usual irritations! 

Good luck to everyone else.  Take care today.
MC
xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning!

Blimey you lot can chat !!   No chance of keeping up and still feeling harrassed after trying to struggle into work amidst the chaos of the tube strike in London   

How's everyone doing ?

Nix.


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Margcoat hope you have a fab weekend, it might be just what you need to take some of the stress away from ttc

Fi I don't actually drink that much to be honest once a month of that. but when I do I like to make sure I more then make up for it   and I am one of those lucky ones that very rarely get a hang over   I would be the same as you if I only had 6 sleeps till a holiday, I am bad enough with 111 sleeps till christmas  

Cat      for clomid free cycle

Jo good look with your map reading, it might have been easier to get a tom tom  

Kel ho wis you and your ever expanding belly today  

Sukie so sorry AF got you  

Max hope you have a good time 

Hi to BA, Nix, Rosie, and all else I have forgot ( and I know there will be a few!!)

Well nothing to report here, apart from the fact I have been really weep which is sooooo not good especially working in the middle of an open plan office   God I am turning into a moaning  , I am sure there was a time I used to be fun and outgoing and not moan like a hypracondract (sp? but you get my gist)  
Right my  ( very late) new years resolution is to smile permantly and not to let anything negative come out of my mouth or from my fingers   Bets to see how long I last ?? 

Emxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em ..We love you as you are hun x 

MC ..Sounds lovely a nice romantic weekend away ..have fun ..and don't forget check under your bed for stray pigs ..that you can send to Fi 

Jo ..Sorry the insommnia caught on hun if you end up near here pop in the pig welcomes anyone x

Rosie ..Tonsillitis is horrible ...make sure you are getting plenty of rest and lots to drink not long to go now hun ..I am getting so excited for you x 

Ba ..You have been quiet recently hun ..are you ok?

Nix ..I don't envy you having that battle .. when I used to have to go to Bromley it did my head in going via London.. and I have a bit of a phobia about trains/the tube .. I have never been in a train crash thank god but never ever feel comfortable in them.. 

SS ..How are you feeling hun ?

Max ..How was the seaside ?   

Sukie .. Hope you are ok hun..keeping your chin up .. you are such a positive person I admire you for that ..but you are allowed to feel shi**y too  

Matty, Kelli, Tinkerbelle, Jes, Linlou, Angel Delight ..Hope you all have a good day  
Cat x


----------



## linlou17

gosh i have missed so much again you are all on at the night and dp hogs pc all night i will have to tell him i need to come on to talk to you guys coz you are all at work during the day and its only time i seem to get on at moment!!!

Fi - rash clearing but looks like i have been burnt but will start to clear soon. when is your holiday? yes i am complete BB fan don't know what to do with my self now its finished but hells kitchen has started and that was good and i look forward to x factor at week ends - I'm square eyes!!!!!!!!

think i will have a few do's on sunbed just to help to get rid of it some more.

i have one more week off work but think i will go back to doc if still feel like this as i am not ready to face work again yet although i have just found out that there is a job at one of the other clinics where it is lovely to work so i am going to apply for that but the email went out internally whilst i have been off so missed it i am just hoping it has not been advertised externally yet or will have to send off for application pack and go through formal interview etc.  the clinic i am at now is really big and very very *****y i love my job its just some of the people i have to work with who spoil it!!!

jes4 - glad your dh behaving maybe he can give mine some tips!! ha!ha! my dp works very hard in a job he hates, ttc stressful and he has me to contend with so have great difficulty persuading him that he does not deserve a couple of beers when he comes in!! he is cutting down so i guess better than nothing!

anybody any plans for weekend? i have devised i "getting better" plan and we are going to do something every weekend so that we have something to look forward to but will have to see what weather is like before w e decide.


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi girls,

Can't even begin to catch up with you all so I'll just send loads and loads of                     

...to you all!

I have also had to battle against tube strike to get into work today - ended up walking for 40mins rather than stand in a queue of several hundred people for a bus. Definitely going to work from home tomorrow. still the exercise is probably good for me.

I'm on CD 17 at the mo - normally have 28 day cycles. And because its my last cycle of clomid I am terrified!
Keep going between postive 'I think I'm preggers' thoughts to v. negative 'it will never happen for us' thoughts. 
I think my DH is also worried about the next steps - especially as I've been so emotional on clomid, surely the drugs they give you for IUI/IVF will be even worse!

Oh crikey - can feel myself getting all teary again. Going to distract myself with my big tub of Jelly belly jelly beans that my friend bought me back from New York. 4 calories per bean!!!!! Looks like the walking won't have any effect after all.

Essex G


----------



## kellixxx

hi girls



i have to go to my early pregnancy unit at 11 tomorrow as i have lost a very small amount of blood

wish they would see me today. all they said was because its not lots i have to wait  


god when will i get good news          


kel


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - sorry to hear that hun   Is it not possible for you to just turn up and demand they see you today to put your mind at rest   Am here if you want to chat....

E.Girlie - did you go to Liverpool Street this morning ?  It was HELL !!!!  I know what you mean about worrying about the next step.  Have you spoken to Sister Ann about it yet ?  Will it be IUI ?  Last time I spoke to her they were applying to be able to do IUI there rather than referring to Barts - not sure of the outcome though!

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

thanx nix



no she said only if im in lots of pain and im not and only if im loosing lots of blood.

no 1 seems to give a toss any more in these hospitals do they?


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kelli ..sorry to hear you have lost some blood .. it is quite common in early pregnancy hun ..so hopefully nothing to worry about ..but you will be relieved to be scanned won't you  

Well I seem to be really clumsy today knocked a pot of paint off the top of the ladder onto my foot ..I did swear a bit cos it really hurt.. and then knocked the toilet brush holder over which was china and promptly smashed into smithereens.. wondering what I will do next ! 

Bathroom is virtually finished paintwise and I regrouted the rest of the tiles today..so its coming together just need a nice blind and some flooring in there now..

Painted the doors too which stinks as satinwood/gloss always does.. and I sound like I have a sore throat but I think it is just paint fumes !

Have Mr Hotpoint here now ..fixing the fridge freezer ..so it will have been a productive day all round..Mum is popping round for a cup of tea later ..and to inspect my garden and give me ideas ..Mum is a very keen gardener ..

Going to try and relocate my pc tonight if I have the energy and patience to set up the wireless connnection! ..right enough boring news ..

Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - if you are really worried and think it's not right, then I would just turn up there and, if necessary, lie and say you are having pain.  Really hope that it's nothing to worry about though     

Cat - you're sposed to be on holiday!  Take a break and relax  

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

kel, go to the clinic and demand to be seen. stupid people dont care anymore do they, kick up a fuss and say you need reassuring  

cat, did you boff the mr hotpoint man?  

hi to everyone else, this was just a quickie until i catch up on what ive missed since i went to huntingdon and back... in one piece!  

love ya all xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Kelli - if you can get there easily I would also just turn up at the clinic - mind you its worth checking when they finish for the day - my local one closes at 4pm anyway, and you don't want to be stuck in A & E for hours do you? Try not to worry too much - as Cat said, its very common to have some bleeding. Try to think positive thoughts and I'll send you some good vibes over the internet!     

Nix - yes Livepool street this morning was like the last Christmas shopping day multiplied by 100!   
I'm leaving work at 4pm to walk back to the station and hopefully get home at a reasonable time.
Regarding IUI - my DH came with me for my final scan last week as we both wanted to ask Sister Anne about it, but she was on leave so had to see Maria who wasn't familiar with our case. She has arranged for us both to have more tests done (me - bloods, dh - swimmers) after this cycle has finished and then we can get an appt to see Dr Satha again to discuss the next step. Oooohhhh scary!  

Cat - you must have so much energy - you haven't been eating lots of e-numbers have you? He he!  

Essex G


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Well today I have a really sore hacking cough, but I think that means it might be coming to an end (hopefully). I want so much to be better so we can get our room painted and the floorboards filled and have our new bed delivered and then all the other stuff we need to do. It'd be nice to get the kitchen done in the next few weeks, but am not sure we'll be able to get someone to do it at that short notice. I have so much to do and want to get moving. 

Kelli, I bled a lot for the first 14 weeks and I know how worrying it was. They told me not to worry if it stopped and/ or if it was not accompanied by pain, but that's easier said than done I know. I have loads of fresh red and brown clotty stuff and had to wait overnight to be seen at the EPU - we had a very bad night that night. The said that it was just bubbs continuing to implant and probably hit a blood vessel which can be quite common. Good luck hun, but it sounds hopeful to me that it has stopped now. Sending you  .

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all ok. Sorry I'm not up to personals, but I will do them when I'm feeling better.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## margocat

Hello!!

Well after my moaning post this lunchtime, AF arrived this afternoon which is excellent (I know, it shouldn't be but I knew I hadn't ovulated so had no hope at all of BFP).  

So have sprung into action - booked my day 2 bloods for tomorrow in preparation of first IVF appointment in a few weeks, booked my day 21 bloods for 24th Sept (when conveniently I have a nice day off work) and also emailed my GP to see if I could persuade him to up my Clomid to 100mg from 50mg given that I didn't ovulate last month.

He has just emailed back and agreed to do it, do will pick up the script in the morning and start taking double dose crazy pills tomorrow night!  Very pleased.  Wanted to have some hope for this month - and feel that it'll be possible now. 

Hope everyone okay.  Agreed with Nix - Cat you need to do more lying on the sofa - you're on hols!! 

Kelli - I agree with the girls, if you don't demand, you don't get.  If you are worried, go to the hospital and insist on what you want.  Don't sit and worry - but am sure all will be fine - sending lots of  

Essex G - we're about the same stage as you, are you planning IUI on NHS next then? 

Rosie - hope you feel completely better soon.  

MC
xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi  

I am now an official clomid chick so is it ok to join you all? Been sort of bouncing from board to board until I knew where I should be!!! Had my app today and I now have my px in my bag waiting for me to get to the chemist and collect!!! I have to wait til next af starts (day 29 is Monday) and then I have to call and book in for a scan to make sure there are no cysts present, then I can start! Having the 1st cycle monitored then he said if its all normal we are free to go off as we like!

Will have SO many questions to ask you all!! Hope you dont mind! 

He said that we need to get ovulation kits, which is the best one? I have also have full PCOS instead of the PCO, so my metformin has been upped as well. Fingers crossed eh? 

Any tips girls? 

Looking forward to chatting to you all!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girls .. Yes well now that the bathroom is done .. might have a day off seeing a friend tomorrow and doing retail therapy lol..

Then spending a day with Mum on thursday and meeting another friend on Friday for morning coffee.. other than that I will probably chill until the weekend then I might start on the hallway ! If you could have seen the hideous decor here you would realise why I at least want to get it painted plainly and not everything painted very badly in beige .. even the toilet was painted ! doh 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

welcome kateag     comming your way for your clomid journey. theres a sticky thread about tips etc which you might want to read. if you ave pcos then OPKs might effect the result, i think? 

cat, make sure you rest up as you may not have much chance of that once you get that BFP!    

kel, any news hun? 

margocat,      well done for af! lol

how is everyone else this evening? 

love jo xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

hello all!

am fine except diet is not going good and am on day 3 of Northethisterone (i think i've made that drug up!!! )so am feeling all out of sorts!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I had the crappiest nights sleep ever .. had about 2 hrs sleep ..in between a war between a nasty local cat and my two..I ended up throwing a bucket of water onto it and it still came back for more ..nasty thing ..and then I couldn't get back to sleep until about 5am !

So will be going round the shops zzzzzzzzz

Hope everyone has a good day x
Cat


----------



## NuttyJo

i had a poo nights sleep too. me and dh had a row before bed and then he decided to sleep on the sofa   he left for work this morning without saying bye or anything and i wont see him now until bedtime tonight as he goes to his mums for tea and then to army cadets as hes a sargent adult instructor.

i also am feeling the side effects of clomid... even though im clomid free this month!     

kel, how you feeling this morning hun? have been worrying about you 

xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Morning! just thought I'd join in!

Didn't sleep too well either as DH snoring is SOOOOOOO loud that I spent half the night in the spare room waking up every 20 minutes!!! and to top it all off am on a late shift today!!!

Hope everyone is well today, am almost at the end of the tablets so am hoping the        makes an appearance soon so can start the Clomid again-oh what fun!!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## *kateag*

Morning! 

I didnt sleep well either, dh and I had a "discussion" about something (row!) and I stomped off to bed at 10.30!!! Far too early for me, but being the stubborn moo I stayed there!!!

We've decided though (pre row!) that we will have the check scan on next cycle, and then hopefully start the clomid cycle in Dec/Jan time. If all goes to plan that is!!!

Anyway! Off for my 2nd cup of tea to try and wake up!!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Davis

Its the Clomid that makes you fight, Im not on it and DH and I spent the night shagging and whispering sweet nothings! 
Just did a test and BFN but I am only checking because I dont have a clue when a/f is due and thought it was today. This waiting is doing my head in! I bet the f**ker will arrive on the weekend when the clinic is shut and I need to start inections on day 2!!

Kelli - think of you - good luck      

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - thinking of you hun  

Yep, definitely the clomid that sends us psycho.  Have been clomid free this month and me and DH have got on so much better.  Sex life also much better, which is annoying seeing as that needs to be good to get PG !!!

How's everyone doing today ??

Nix.


----------



## margocat

Morning all

It seems to have been a night of arguments doesn't it?  I think we discovered last night just how much stress ttc places on you. 

We had a long discussion about tactics and the way forward - trying to decide when and whether I should have my HSG which I got a reminder about yesterday.  He is keen for me to have it for safety's sake, think he's scared of ectopics (fair enough) but I take that as criticism of my body, i.e. him assuming that there's something else wrong with me, when really there's no reason to think that my tubes will be in any worse state than your average woman.

What I'm scared of is losing a month's trying just to hang about waiting to see if St Mary's can fit us in for an HSG this month - the woman I spoke to the phone last time was really unsympathetic and in fact sarcastic about the whole thing.

Anyway - I phoned this morning and am now having HSG next Friday afternoon, which will be day 11, and then we can   all next weekend (days 12, 13 and 14) in the hope that we won't have missed ovulation.  

Also got GP to agree to up Clomid to 100mg for this month, so start on those tonight.  Can't wait for thos side effects! 

David - hope AF gets a move on and arrives on a weekday - or better still, never arrives and you get a BFP! 

Kate - hope you are feeling more awake and you and DH have recovered from your row.  Am also v stubborn and know the feeling.  Thankfully my DH is a bit more laid back.

Cat - sorry you didn't sleep well.  I get in a state if my cats get attacked by the neighbourhood ones, we have one near us that is the size and shape of a small sheep dog and scares me, let alone Eric, Margo and Mavis (our 3 cute cats). 

Jo - can you text/call DH to make up and then you'll feel better? 

Tinkerbelle - not sure what your (made up!) drug is for?  But hope it's working!

Kelli - any news?  Hope all okay.

Rosie - hope you're a bit better today

Nix and EG - hope the tube strike is over for you two - heard it's improving?

Linlou - hope your weekend plans are coming together?  It's meant to be nice ish weather...we're off to celebrate 1st wedding anniversary in Liverpool in a nice hotel!

Fi - where are you?  Hope you haven't exploded with excitement for hols!

Hi to everyone else.  (and sorry for off loading on this!)
Love
MC
xx


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Kel hope everything is ok sweetie     

Margcoat were in liverpool are you going, that's where I live it is a fabbbbbbbbbbb place, but I am biased  

Cat, Jo it must have been the night for bad sleep coz I was tossing and turning all not and not in the good way  


Kateag welcome to the clomid board, now hold on for dear life as you are in for a rollercoaster ride  

Ba it's good to hear you and DH are getting on now.

Nix how was the journey to work this morning??

Tinkerbelle it is funny how we get to the point when we cant wait for AF when we are ttc

Hello to everyone I have forgot, my mind is getting worse !!

Well really tired this morning so I have had wayyyyyy to much caffine so a little hyper   And I am actually showing signs of OV'ing and it's day 14   miracles do happen  

Em xx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi Ladies  

hope ur all well!!

Tinkerbelle-78.... i know the feeling with waiting taking tabs for bleed to take the clomid, i have today and tom on tabs then hoping af will arrive soon after (for the 2nd attempt on trying to induce a bleed     ) ...... hope af arrives very soon   

Ba - hope af arrives too or even a bfp     

Kateag - im still on my 3rs cup tea and still aint woke up  even at this time    ...........your row with DH sounds like us the other night, i too stomped off to bed and stayed there... what are we like   
  for the future cycles....... as for the opk and pcos im suprised you've been advised to use them as ive been told many times they can give inacc results with the pcos..i have pcos too ( i have used them to see what happens but stopped this mth as i wouldnt want to think ive ov and really i havent - good luck on the clomid      i to have my clomid waiting to take in house, just need a AF 1st 

Jo - think we all had bad nights sleep and rowin with dh's - hope you and dh sort things out, maybe the few hours apart will calm the row last night, usually works with me and dp  

Cat - we usually have cats fighting outside .... they dont half make some noise,  hope ur having good day and not to sleep round shops 

Margocat - good luck for this month    

Rosie - hope your feeling better    

Essex girlie -  sending you   

kelli - hope your ok         i agree with the girls ... i too had pain/bleeding and everything was ok with my daughter... im sure everything will be fine   

Nix76 -  linlou17 - Sukie - maj79 - and any1 i have missed (sorry just getting use to names)  hope ur all well and    for you all

well ... i have 2 days left inc today on the provera to induce a bleed for my clomid --- hoping not going to be 2 long after..... not very positive at mo   

Nicky xxx


----------



## linlou17

kel - thinking of you xx xx

the arguers!! - hope you all get it sorted ttc so stressful and clomid chicks become crazy chicks!!! i still feel hormonal and im having a clomid break!!

margocat - have a lovely weekend sounds romantic! we are planning southport beach with dog and picnic, or stanley park blackpool with nephew if weather nice and meal out if weather crap!!!

hello to everybody xx

i did not sleep well but af came this morn - finally 63 days!!!!!!!!!!


also we are having a parking war on the front street   there is a car repair shop opened in a unit across the road and they are parking cars all over street for weeks - months at a time the back streets are all blocked and council are a waste of time!!! the cars are taxed but its not the point i am carrying big bags of shopping home from blocks away why do we bother to pay our council tax?! i have been busy on net looking up parking laws etc and will have to get back on to councillor!!!  right im off my soap box ... for now!


----------



## kellixxx

I'm pleased to say i saw a tiny heart beeting Ssssooooooooo fast. It was loads bigger than last week.

They think i have a bad infections that is why i had a bleed. They done tests and I'm waiting for them to come back. 

But all seems well.


Thank you for all your support girls  


i will do personals later


kel


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - so glad all is well hun and that you saw the heartbeat!  Bet you are SO relieved and happy now !

Nix.


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi all,

Kelli - I'm so pleased your scan was ok. How lovely for you to see the heartbeat - bet you're getting really excited now!

I am having a lovely day as I had arranged to work from home due to tube strike - which has now been cancelled. But as I didn't find out it had been cancelled til after 9am it wasn't worth going in anyway. So I'm sat in the garden in the sunshine typing away. Not actually working v. hard at all - more interested in picking the tomatoes and peppers we've got growing!

I hope you all make up with your respective partners, and those that are having a peaceful time anyway -long may it continue!

Essex G


----------



## *kateag*

Kelli congratulations!!!! I bet you were in tears when you saw the little beat! So pleased for you!

Dh and I have made up, well, I made up! As he doesnt really argue!!! I'm off to the chemist in a bit and getting my px, will probably change my mind several times now!!!


----------



## jojo29

Hi Ladies,
sorry no personals at this stage, but I will read and catch up when i stop shaking...I'm in a newvous state here at the moment, just got DB's sperm sample back from the lab over the phone, the dr is on holiday so they have not given us any indication as to whether it is good or not yet so I am praying you guys know.  here it is
volume 2.5ml
count 74 million
55% sluggish
15% abnormal
45% good/forward moving motility
now, I'm no doctor but 45% must be good mustn't it?  
Thanks in anticipation
Jojox


----------



## NuttyJo

congrats kel, bet you're relieved!   

not got time for personals till later but i just wanted your opinion on something....

i have still got my af (day 7 now) and its only normally 3-4 days maximum. would this be due to the clomid? its started to go (tmi) a blackish colour    and its worrying me. ive got bad stabbing pains in my side where i had my cyst removed before and now im wondering if i have got another one. i feel so low today and just keep bursting into tears, cant even talk to dh as my mobile phone has been cut off (silly me forgot to give them my new bank details!   ) and i think hes still mad at me about last night too.   i have a backache, feel sick, tired and so emotional. feel like im falling apart!


----------



## NuttyJo

p.s... sorry for being all me me me


----------



## Davis

Jojo - those are good counts. Well thats what I have been told anway. 
Count - Anything over 20mil is normal. My DH is 21mil with pretty much the same as your DH except it was 16% abnormal. 
Motility should be about 5% higher for normal but I wouldnt worry too much. It is dependent on so many other factors like how long he abstained beforehand and how long between collection and count. 
You can get him to start taking vits to improve counts. It takes 3 months to see a result as sperm is made 3 months in advance so to speak. My DH went from basically all dud's and us being told ICSI was our only option to low normal and now normal. Get him a male mulit vit (with zinc and selenium) and co enzyme Q10.

Jo - clomid thickens your linig so I also get hell a/f. Mine is heavy as hell for 1 day, so that I cant go half an hour with strongest tampon without an accident, then hangs around for another 6 days. Previously it was only 1 day, so I think that yep just another joy of clomid! 

Kelli -     

Sorry no other personals - have to rush off.
Ba
x


----------



## linlou17

keli - so please for you bet it was so wonderful to see the heartbeat  

jo - sorry you are felling so low i think its probably due to the clomid see how you go on but contact GP for reassurance if you are really worried.

jojo - sorry dont know about the count but your other reply positive so all the best hun

jo - bring the beer back and make up

off out later getting my hair done, have a nice night everyone will try come back on later but may be a little drunk as my friend does by hair over a bottle of white!!! xx  

my mum and dad gone on holiday today had 7 and half hour delay because of fault on the plane was only an hour and half flight to ibiza!!!! bad luck runs in our family im sure of it!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kelli that is great news hun x 

SS ..Still worried about you please PM me hun x 

Hi everyone else sorry no personals just toooo tired zzzz

Well I didn't buy a huge amount but did find some fab curtains for £7 that would go great in a Nursery ..really bright ..just need lining so they errr fell into my basket 

Oh and a great Bingo game as a Christmas present for a friend of mine who goes to Bingo with me (we love it !!) for £4 all reduced in Boots..ooh I love a bargain.

Well fridge freezer is working well and donor is continuing to talk to me so looks like we can have a good shot at it this month! errr just read that back ..ha ha not that the fridge freezer is involved with the donor thing in any way whatsoever  

Jo hun.. I seem to have a long AF every few cycles on clomid had a horrendous one about 4 cycles back where I flooded every day.. I too have had almost black AF at times it is wierd but think it must be due to the clomid too so try not to worry hun, it should ease up soon, it probably is due to continued build up.. I have just had the lightest period ever ..so I must be due for a heavy one soon ..unless I can get preggars .. the clomid is obviously still in my system as I never would have had a 3 day af in the days before clomid they were more like 2 wks.

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Linlou just re-read your post ..you trust your friend with a bottle of wine whilst cutting your hair   you are brave x
Cat


----------



## NuttyJo

this is so wrong but i have this image of cat, the donor and the freezer all getting cosy together   thats the first thing thats made me laugh today, simple things hey!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha   ..Glad I did that Jo .. well you know me   it made me chuckle too ..then thought no that image of donor doing it in front of the fridge freezer has got to go


----------



## Crazy Fi

hi all, sorry no personals, but just wanted to say

Kelli,so glad alls ok hun.....

Davis, I was led to believe clomid thins the womb lining, hope your right and Ive bee worrying for nothing about that.
Or is it just over forties it tightens the cervix and thins the womb lining and Ive got mixed up?

Had a real busy day today, and can I just recommend sugaring as opposed to waxing, nearly pain free in comparison!!
Been up town for essentials with friend and then she dyed my hair, my colour with a hint of.... so its been go go go!

Hope all you ladies have made up with your DH's now and alls good in "clomidsvilles"....

Cat Ive pm'd SS too and no answer!


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Evening all!!

Margocat-If i'm entirely honest even i'm not sure what these tablets are meant to do-I think they are meant to bring on af but if you read the side effects(spot the nurse!! )it seems that they could do everything from making them irregular (HOW DOES THAT WORK)to making them non existent-AAAARRRGGGHHH!!!!

Maj79-I know what you mean, I never thought i'd see the day when I'm actually actively taking medicine to bring on af!!!!

angeldelight78-I hope these stupid tablets bring af too.  At the mo they are really playing havoc with me-terrible night sweats-yuck!

Kelli-I haven't messaged you before but congratulations on your scan and seeing the little ones heartbeat-how fab!!!

Evening to everybodey else and hope you're all well!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi Tinkerbelle78

these provera are doing my head in  

2nd attempt now but they give me such bad cramps and when you dont have an AF at the end it annoys you even more 

how many tabs you got left to take?  i on my last ones tommorow 

hope AF arrives soon    

xx


----------



## angeldelight78

Tinkerbelle78 - just wondered where about you live as i live in west midlands too - near wolverhampton


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Currently living in Cradley Heath, husband from Dudley!

Tinkerbelle78xx


----------



## angeldelight78

just wondered, there's many woman on fertility friends who live in your area too
i live in between walsall and wolverhampton


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Maybe it would be an idea to all possibly have a get together in the future.  I have posted on Warwickshire thread also which seems to del with our area.

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## angeldelight78

yeah that wont b great

just been looking on the area thread 

xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

maybe suggest Wolverhampton or Birmingham depending on how many live near each (if that makes sense!!)


----------



## angeldelight78

that would be great, we will have to see how many people are interested and where they live in our area


----------



## tinkerbelle78

definately it would be nice to spend some time socialising with people who understand (not that this board isn't fab it's just actually chat face to face!)


----------



## angeldelight78

I know what you mean, it would be nice 

How many tablets you got left to take?  im on my last ones tommorow


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Snap!! take my last three tomorrow and then see what happens-hopefully af  

they've been making me feel a bit 'off' though more so than the clomid!! I've had horrible night sweats and have been feeling really anxious and unsettled!


----------



## angeldelight78

I have 3 to take tom too, I also feel anxious and unsettled, feeling a bit sicky tonight which is unusual, i would be due in around a wks time naturally to start af so im hoping af arrives

will be my 1st time on clomid    bit nervous but really want this af to start


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Clomid hasn't been too bad for me although I have only been on 50mg which the consultant seems to thinks suits me as have had positive ovulation test kits.  I did get a few bad headaches to start with and could be a right grumpy cow but apart from that have felt fine.  You will be fine!!!


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou sweet   

think im gonna have 2 go bed feelin so sick, i never go 2 bed this early but i feel terrible

good luck with the tabs and hopefully we have a af soon...let me know

hope to speak soon
xxxxx


----------



## Emma3158

Hi ladies, i'm new to the Clomid thread.  I start my first cycle this time which should be in about 2-2 days.  My doc has prescribed me 50mg.  I hope this is enought as i've read alot of threads and people seem to be sucessfull on higher doses.  Has anyone conceived on 50mg?

I had a Lap & dye in July after my HSG came back blocked.  The doc says i've normal fill and spill now so should have no trouble conceiving.  Been trying for 10 months so hopefully this will work.  

All the side effects dont sound good.  I feel sorry for my DH as im bad enough at that time of the month without the added madness of clomid.

I'll probably be back on asking more advice in a few days when i take the tablets.  Any advice in advance would be great.

Emma


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

OMG I 'loose' you for a few days and I have PAGES to catch up on  
I think there is something going on in the stars cause I have had a few 'off days' with DH too   

Kel ~ Glad to hear all was finally well with bubs  
Angeldelight & Tinkerbelle ~ snap waiting for AF   Not too worried at the min thou as I think my spotting was my bodies sad attempt at AF. Saying that it might be a different story in a week cause AF should be back around then  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hi emma3158, welcome to the crazy chicks ( i am the sane one   honest!) 

feel free to ask us anything you like as we're all in the same position really. i was scared when i first took clomid as i didnt know what to expect and like you i was given 50mg. although i responded well to it (aside from the horrid side effects which effect some but not all of us) it didnt work for me the first month. i am taking a few months out to get healthier and am taking vitamins etc which should help for when we try again. have you read the thread about improving cm and side effects of clomid? they really helped me. 

good luck and hope to hear from you soon 

       

love jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning Ladies .. Had another crappy nights sleep.. tossing and turning ...  off out with Mother today ..fun fun fun..have a good one. 
Cat x


----------



## jojo29

Just trying to read up on some of the threads...

congrats Kel, I'm really pleased all is fine, somtimes women just implant late is all...good luck for the next 6 months...

Ba, what are the best multi vits for men to go on for sperm? can you reccommend a brand/type?

For you all you women out there that might have the odd drink and feel guilty, here's some encouraging news..my friend, who is 31 who drinks like a fish and I mean a fish, she is well known as the local party girl, she would go out on a Friday and come home on a Sunday, that sort of thing..and she's 12 weeks pregnant, everyone is in amazement that she has got pregnant because she works sooo hard and also parties sooo hard too!! But it has happened...unplanned mind but she never prevented it...

Have a good day
Jojox


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Cat sooo jealous of the fun fun fun day you are going to have I will swap you  

Emma hello and welcome, Clomid is a scary thought and the side effects can be bad but they also vary person to person, month to month. Good luck   

Kel, how are you today have you come down off cloud 9 yet  

Grrrr thats it for personals my mind is shot to pieces at the moment but hello to Fi, Ba, Angelus, Angeldelight, Tinkerbell, Shell bell, Jo, JOJO, Jes, Max and any one else I ahve missed.

Well my head is battered, I am an a contract in work, get 6 months at a time, but permanent jobs have come up, unfortunatly in an area were I have good experience but something I dont particually want to do, but they are permanent, very very good money, excellant benefits and 4 on 6 off so loads of time to yourself, I dont know what to do  

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em..if it's more secure then it may be worth considering..especially if it gives you more time to yourself .. but it depends will you hate doing it ..cos then that will get you down after a while x

Em .. It probably won't be fun fun fun.. we tend to end up doing everything that my Mum wants to do .. and somehow any suggestion I have ends up getting poo poohed   would rather stay at home and watch crap tv ...and she moans, moans, moans which sometimes I can understand why she moans but it does your head in after a while as she doesn't do anything to get herself out of the situation..and it usually involves my Dad so I am piggy in the middle (rather than under the bed) ..

God perhaps there is something with the Moon/stars cos I feel quite irritable ..probably lack of sleep! 

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Morning ladies,
Hi Emma welcome to the thread, many women only need 50mg to conceive, so dont fret about your dosage hun and good luck

Cat try and have a good day, can totally empathise with the mum thing!! had a sleep like you by the sound of it, my mind is on "alert" and the minute I wake up thats it,
thinking, analyzing and catastrophising.... 
soooooooooooooo frustrating!

Jo, fancy leading a vulnerable new clomid chick to believe your sane! 

Maj, you gotta go with your gut instincts, Id say better to be paid less for a job you enjoy but thats easier said than done
depending on financial necessities, good luck with your decision, maybe write down the pros and cons of each and you may get your answer..

dont know if anyone sees a relevance, but I always have worse PMT if it falls on a full moon honest! 

Hi to all xx


----------



## maj79

Fi that is the problem, for the first time in my life I am being fuelled by monetary gains, the con is the possibility of being stuck in a job that boars me to tears for the next 30 odd years, the pro's are security, getting a mortgage, paying our debts off, pension scheme, health care, sick pay, maternity allowance, share scheme, I just feel a bit like I would be selling out and I dont know if I am just too proud too do that !!


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girls!

Emma, welcome to the board hun, Im new as well and have also been px 50mg so fingers crossed!!

Maj, good luck with the decision hun, the pro's certainly seem worth it, but not if you hate the job. xxx

Hi to everyone else! 

Im having pmt at the moment as well! Af is "officially" due on monday but when she will turn up is anyones guess! I collected the clomid yesterday, along with my new met (omg they are huge?!) So now I have the little boxes staring at me!!!  

Whats everyone up to today??

Is there anything I should be doing in preparation for starting clomid? Im back on my healthy eating plan now, after gaining in the school holidays, and dh is on his vits, but any other tips? Please. 

xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I will try Fi honest ..she may surprise me you never know


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kateag, try this site theres some helpful hints and tips on there which should help you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Morning all!!!

Emma3158-I have been taking 50 mg Clomid for three months and am currently waiting af to start another three.  I have had 2 positive ovulation tests out of the three cycles so it can work (granted I haven't managed a BFP but still! ).  Side effects are different for everyone-I normally get quite bad headaches for the first two days and then it seems to calm down.  The only other issue is that it can make me a bit tempermental (nothing new there)and DH often gets it in the neck for breathing-bless him!!!   Don't worry too much though hun.

I am having a 'relaxing' few days off as I am working the weekend-joy, and I actually went to the GYM (can't believe I just typed that )and hated every minute of it!!

Also am ploughing through a mountain of washing so that me and DH actually have some clean clothes to go on hols with next week!!

Whats everyone else up to??

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya

I am here when I shouldn't be   I hate customers.... nope I take that back, I hate our moany customers !!


----------



## kellixxx

afternoon girls thank you for all your kind words and support.

The nurse just rang me and said she thinks i might have strep b thats all i need. I'm sure the good news is just going to come flooding in.lol

Maj good luck with your decision as long as your happy Hun.xx

Cat try and bite your lip while out with your mum. you might have fun. 

Emma welcome to ff enjoy the   ride. i have fell pg on 50mg of clomid in all my pgs so good luck Hun.   

Jojo best wishes to your friend.xx

fi how are you Hun??

shellbelle just tell them all to   off and stop on here  

nix how are you hunni?

kateag just get in your DH good books before you start going    good luck

Jo how are you Hun?

max how are you??

anglus if your reeding this i hope your sickness is better soon  

Rosie how is you and baby p?

sorry if i missed your name off but how are you all and good luck.xx


kel


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - sorry for my ignorance, but what's Strep B ?


----------



## kellixxx

apparently 25% of woman have it there vagina and its dangerous to the baby when in labour. bacterial she said. she did say me and the baby would get intravenous antibiotics i will get mine 4 hours before labour and after birth and the baby straight after delivery. it kills 700 baby's a year cos most of the time they didn't know you had it. the test isn't routine


----------



## Nix76

Sorry to hear you may have it then hun.  Do you need to have a test done to confirm it ?


----------



## kellixxx

yeah she done blood tests and swabs. i will be fine until i go into labour and i may not even have it fingers crossed eh.xx


kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sorry to hear that Kelli,
At least if you have it they will be prepared now before the birth and youll both be fine, but not a worry you need I know xx


----------



## kellixxx

I can here the good news running round the corner fi im sure of it


----------



## NuttyJo

kel, im sure things are gonna get better from now on hun! 

why oh why is gareth gates number 4 on top 20 crushes?     

i have been busy busy busy (taken over cats role today i think whilst shes off being a lady of leisure!) and been cleaning and sorting out cupboards and everything. i am so proud of myself   

gonna persuade dh (we have made up now if i hadnt told you already) to get me a chinese for all my hard work   i am still feeling sicky, got bad cramps in my ovary area, headaches and really tired and my boobs have grown overnight!   only one of my bras fit me today! least its an excuse to buy new pretty ones   but good news is af has stopped so am looking forward to the ttc naturally this month    

how is everyone today?


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Just thought id' share the fact that I have one more tablet left and I'm definately getting mild af pains!!!!!! Clomid here I come!!!!!


----------



## angelus

Hello all you lovely ladies.

First of all can i say a big booooo hissss to the AFs that arrived and the BFN. Sorry girls xx

Kelli- glad all is good. Is nt it a relief to see the heartbeat. xx

Still around catching up with you chatty ladies but cant be on for more than little while at a time as I'm now signed off work and am on bed rest because of the sickness. They wanted to take me back in today but i convinced them to give me anti sickness suppositories as they will stay and be absorbed as opposed to tablets that i just throwing up! Lost a stone in 2 weeks!

Hello to all you new ladies...these girls are great...i just wish i had a magic wand to make all your wishes come true xxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi Ladies

hope your all ok  

just a quick question


kellixxx said:


> apparently 25% of woman have it there vagina and its dangerous to the baby when in labour. bacterial she said. she did say me and the baby would get intravenous antibiotics i will get mine 4 hours before labour and after birth and the baby straight after delivery. it kills 700 baby's a year cos most of the time they didn't know you had it. the test isn't routine


Hi Kelli

just thought id let you know ive had group b strep while preg with 2nd daughter and while preg with 3rd daughter had to be treated during labour also just in case, if im lucky enough to get preg again iwill have to have again while in labour as they wouldnt want to take the risk, believe it or not it is very common, i didnt no until i was preg with 2nd as i say but i really do think that this should be a routine test now

I wouldnt worry about it though as at least you know now so they can treat you while in labour - you will be fine 

xxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

sorry meant to ask a question in seperate post then saw Kelli situation with group b strep so wanted to reply ....    im going stupid

Cat - i saw a post mentioned about the provera and being the right time in your cycle.... ive been i bit confused but understand a little more now, i presummed as i was taking the provera i couldnt carry on counting my cycle if you know what i mean.....    

Although i only spot/bleed very lightly my Af is regular so i pressume these are supposed to be my periods............That 1st attempt on the provera was just after AF so ended up in the middle of my cycle........ could any1 tell me what they think as have more knowledge/ experience than me

AF(spotting- lasted 2days) - cd32 - 14dpo (14th aug)
provera took - 17th to 21st july
spotted for 1 day - 10days after provera - 31st july
2nd attempt at provera - 2nd -6th (today)sept

Im wondering if i have a better chance at having an AF now after this last provera today, as id be due for a AF naturally around then anyway

what do you all think?

would be grateful for any advice  

xxx


----------



## Rachel~M

hi there, can i please join you?

Today Ive been given clomid by my endocrinologist  [thats me at the moment] i now have to start dydrogesterone for 2 weeks to bring on AF as i have severe pcos and non existent cycles but as soon as she shows I'm ready, been given 50mg from Cd 2-6..

is there anything i should do/need to know before starting it?

any advice greatly taken
many thanks 
Rachel xx


----------



## NuttyJo

hi rachel! welcome to the clomid chicks   

all i can say is the side effects can vary month to month, person to person so have a look at the side effects thread and the tips on improving cm and it should give you some helpful hints about what to expect and stuff. 

lots of luck and     to you 

love jo xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Rachel, welcome to the clomid board, you should love it and all the ladies on here are very welcoming, if you go back a page I left a message for Kateag to try a site for info on what else you can do to help... good luck

Yo Jo!


----------



## kellixxx

welcome to   board rachel

good luck.xx

kel


----------



## NuttyJo

yo fifi! wassup?    

guess what, i dont think i will be approved to adopt    i am too mental


----------



## Crazy Fi

No mental is good, normal is boring, anyhow who says were not "the right crazy way to be" and its the others who should be like us lol


----------



## Crazy Fi

The Osbourne family is mental and dysfunctional and I'd have loved to be brought up with them ..... so you never know, just persuade them to change the criteria


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh good way to think about it! bring on the loonies!     

that reminded me to change my osbourne calendar over to september! ta fi! 

i have pain that feels like ovulation pain  mixed with af pain   weirdo me   

do you think cat has made it home in one piece from her day out with her mum?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah Im sure she has, shes prob busy, Im sure her lovely self will appear soon,


----------



## NuttyJo

how dare she have a life and leave us all alone!     

im off to bed soon as going out tomorrow morning to buy some new welly boots for my nephew, bless him. also got to buy some new bras as my (.)(.)'s have decided to grow since yesterday   think they have gone up a whole size!  

gosh my back aches!

love you all ladies xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Wow!! You lot can talk!!!

xxx


----------



## Rachel~M

Thanks girls for the lovely welcome.. 

will defiantly have a look at the tips etc.. thankyou, today was like i won the lottery, i even said to my doctor that i wanted to snog her face off when she wrote out the prescription   so no-one is as mental as me the loony woman who keeps looking at 5 tablets and grinning.   i know i know... 

xx xx


----------



## NuttyJo

wheres my 3's gone?!!! can someone pleeeeeease get RSI and put me back on a number ending 333 please?


----------



## angeldelight78

welcome Rachel 

hope every1s ok    

going to try on peer support with my question  

xxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi jo

wasnt me who change your 333's, i was the one who put them on there for you in 1st place it took me 4ever 

xxx

ps ive got 1 3 bk for u but have to give me time 2 put others on...hand hurts after a bit lol


----------



## Rachel~M

it wasnt me either sorry but i will try and help you want to be on all 3's hun? 

what question you got Nikki? are you ok mate. 

xx


----------



## angeldelight78

im in the middle of doing jos bubbles

i put a reply just b4 ur post but no one replied but not 2 worry ive posted on peer now

xxxx
thanku anyway


----------



## Guest

Hi yawl 
I haven't read up but just wanted to pop in and say hello. Hello everybody 

Cat I hope the headache is gone. Go swimmers go


----------



## angeldelight78

ive done 100 more, if dont do any more 2nite will do some more tom 

xx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi Sukie  

hope ur ok

xxx


----------



## Guest

I'm ok thanks I hope it is all going well for you 
If any of you girls are on ******** PM me and I can add yoo too my list


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Suskie, hope your doing ok hun...... how are you? xx

Ive joined ******** but not sure how to use it,


----------



## Guest

Pm me your full name and I'll find you x I'm ok get a moment now and then when I'll burst out crying but I suppose it has to come out some way. I'm good though. How about you?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww hun   it must have all been so intense for you, the whole procedure followed by the dissapointment, it will come for you, whats your next step ?


----------



## Guest

I'm still waiting for your full name 
It's alright I'm tough  Well I'm trying to chase up the NHS funding but seem to be chasing mt tail at the mo. Just going to try au natural till then. How are things with you?


----------



## angeldelight78

Thankyou Sukie, never heard of the ********    sorry, how do i join it?

Hi Crazy Fi, how are you? hope ur ok

Rachel just send you message on pcos chit chat   xxxx


----------



## Guest

if you type in www.********.com it basically can link you up to old friends news friends have a look 

/links


----------



## angeldelight78

will do - thanku xx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Jo ~ I have put you up to 1533, so part of the way there  

I am getting fed up of waiting to be 'offical clomid chick' I have book appoint with Dr for next week with other stuff so will add that to the list as well  

Who was chatting about ********? I am on there too

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Guest

will some one please take me off the odd number please


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo ...Well I have blown you zillions onto your fav number again hun x

Sukie ..Are you still around ..thanks for the good luck for the swimmers..but will be a while yet cos only on about day 5 and I ovulate prob about day 20ish.. Headache has gone now ..I think it was the strong smelling plants in the garden centre we went to.. lilies and things ..always give me a headache.. not suprising you get tearful at times hun ..cos just doing it on clomid is hard enough but ivf must be more intense .. so   to you hun x 

Fi ..Well survived the day .. she did do my head in a bit but prob cos I was feeling irritable and quite tearful at times .. I don't talk about my fertility treatment at all and sometimes I wish she would just show a bit of interest in how it is going ..

Cat x


----------



## Guest

off to bed now love ya loads and I'll catch up soon glad your headache's gone x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ok nighty night ..sorry didn't get home earlier ..we were doing crosswords ..

Jo ..Just read a couple of your messages and its funny you calling me smellycat as that is what my e-mail address is !! after the song from friends ..not cos I am smelly  
Cat x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls, 

Rachel good to see you hun!!! SO glad they finally helping you! You must be hopping about like a loony!!!! Roll on day 2!!!!!

Sukie sorry to hear your news hun, sending you big hugs. xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you all ok and looking forward to the weekend! 

Im on ******** if anyone wants me!?

xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh im on ******** too! no idea how to add people though, its so blumin complicated   

if anyone wants me my full name is joanne louise clare robinson (oh how posh am i   ) 

smellycat, smellycat, its not your fault, smellycat, smellycat.... da de da da (dont remember the rest) 

welcome back sukie! 

ta for all the bubbles girls     i dont know why but i am liking 3's right now! so sorry for all the hand aches this morning


----------



## *kateag*

I just looked for you hun and it says no contacts found?? Is that what you are under on ********??


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry i am being thick.... i am under jo robinson 

got the same profile piccy as im using here if that helps


----------



## *kateag*

Got you!!! 

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning Ladies


----------



## jojo29

Hi ladies,
Sat here with my hot water bottle, the   got me in the night, bang on CD28, so another BFN for me.. To add to my frustration I can't find my clomid so I am going to have to scrammble round to try and get a repeat prescription today as I will need to start again tomorrow...to further add to my frustration i feel ****** off that I now no my other half has good swimmers and I ovulate so why on earth do I not get pregnant..ever...not once..never..nothing...
Felling sorry for myself today, I think that comes with the AF, I will pull myself together...
I just feel like strangling my reproductive system for being so naff!
I hope everyone else is having a better day
if noone is listening that's ok, I have still had a good moan!
Jojox


----------



## wouldloveababycat

We are listening to you hun   sorry you got a BFN.. you are entitled to feel pants hun.. take good care of you today as you need pampering emotionally and physically..so treat yourself to the biggest bar of chocolate going .. and a nice glass of something .. have a good cry and let it all out .. cos it does feel so sh**ty when you get a BFN.. but although AF is pants..it does mean the start of a new cycle ..and new hope    

We will send you positive vibes for a lucky cycle this time.. 
                                                                     
Cat x


----------



## jojo29

Thanks Cat, I hate feeling self pity but after 3 years of BFN's it kind of catches up with you..I keep thinking about Halle Berry, she's 41 and says she has waited a long time to get pregnant so stories like that give us hope I guess..
Jojox


----------



## NuttyJo

totally know how you feel jojo, so sorry for the bfn. allow yourself a day to wallow in self pity as it all needs to come out so feel free to rant anytime ok. we are all here for you


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cat ...Yep well excited, in fact I cant remember when I was last this excited.... think it may be because 
were gonna suprise MIL,and be trying for a 200mg babay whilst there.... bet Ill come down with a bump (excuse 
the pun lol) when I get back, holiday blues and A/F... not trying to be pessimistic just realistic.... who
am I kidding lol .....My mums never asks me either   I know how you feel 

Cant seem to find any of you on ********, Jo will pm you my name and you may be able to find me...

Jo jo sory you had a BFN hun, you grumble away to us, we understand, try and pamper yourself rotten for a few 
days... and good luck with next cycle
Wow didnt know Halle Berry was pregnant, that gives me hope as an oldie.....

Suskie did you not get my pm? Ok I understand opening a pm is probably too complicated for you hun ... I will text
you my name

AD78 Im fine thanks, not been on much this week as been incredibly busy! 

Shellebell, good luck for next week...

Hi to all

Well its my DD's b/d today 23!!!!!!!!! How old do I feel lol !!!


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya 

Jojo Im so sorry to hear your news hun, it bloody stinks doesnt it. Take today and class it as a write off, get a big bottle of wine, a takeaway and just do whatever you want to do. Nothing will make you feel better today but tomorrow you will feel ready to kick IF's butt again. Good luck getting the repeat px. xxx

Crazy Fi, you do sound excited!! Im on Jo's list now if you want to add me, or pm me if you want! Happy birthday to your DD today!!!

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Zita West is on This Morning in a bit ..anyone who has access to the tv 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah I just heard that Cat, and Im off to spend half the day on the motorway, going to collect DSS  !! Sods law eh!

(not collecting DSS, just the motorway and missing this morning lol)


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Can't you record it hun x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh that was really annoying ..I like Philip Schofield but he was trying to make out that women don't get pregnant due to their own selfish decisions..leaving it too late, smoking, diet, chlamydia etc...Zita West stuck up for us and said that women make every change possible in order to conceive ..but didn't give a lot of advice apart from to look at your lifestyle, relationship, stress levels, diet etc ..guess I was looking for a miraculous miracle cure   should have known better !

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

girls


Jojo   good luck this month hunni                     



cat how was your day out with your mum??


fi have a great time on your jollies Hun.xxx

Maj how did you get on at your hospital appointment today? good i hope?

Joanne Louise Claire robinson     how posh   

sukie how was your Holiday ? 

kateag how are you?

sorry if i have missed you but good luck hope your all OK



take care

kel

xx xx


----------



## Shellebell

I tried looking on the This Morning website. This normally have a play again feature on there top clips, but it ain't on there. 
The write up on the feature says pretty much what you said Cat 
http://www.itv.com/Lifestyle/ThisMorning/Health/Fertility/default.html

External website link disclaimer thingie 

 /links


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah grrrr .. well I have painted my shed .. it now looks like a nice big bar of chocolate    I can highly recommend B&Q Timbercare it covers really really well ..my shed was multiple shades of brown/black and thought it would need several coats but looking at it the one coat will be enough ..so pleased  

Going to do another coat of paint on the front door now .. ooh busy busy busy.. 

Then might see if I can move this pc with the wireless connection  

Day out was not too bad ..felt a bit grumpy really which was not my Mums fault .. we just plodded round the garden centre looking at plants that would be good in my garden and I got a good book that shows zillions of perennial plants and bulbs with pictures ..so I can plan what I want to get (for when I have some spare money!) 
I got a stonking headache tho whilst in the garden centre..I think it was the lilies and it took me ages to get rid of it.. but then had a nice evening with Mum and Dad and my two uncles we had a nice dinner and then did crosswords and chatted .. ooh I love a good crossword..as long as I have someone else to use their brain too    cos I always get stuck on one.. might sound boring but we had a real giggle..
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Afternoon All

I haven't read back and caught up properly soz , tut how naughty. I hope you are all OK and 'ello and welcome to all the newbies hope you all have good luck on the crazy tablets.

I am also on ******** so anyone who wants to add me pm me, i like having lots of friends on there it makes me feel soooooooooo popular  

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx

Dont be so checky you and get my post read               




only kidding   how did they get blood out of you in the end then


----------



## maj79

Kel they just had to dig deeper as my veins kept closing down when the needle went in, so it was kinda a case of stab and drain really quick, it has been the same the last 3 times I have been so I am refusing alllllll blood tsts in future


----------



## *kateag*

I missed the Zita West thing, but Im glad I did if they were trying to blame women!! Makes me mad!!!  

Maj, I'm the same with blood, they all have to try each arm 3 times then finally listen and go for the hand, but then mess that up as well!! Grrrr!!

Hope everyone's ok!

x


----------



## kellixxx

your never going to be a junkie then Maj            

why don't they send you to phlebotomy? to help get it out??


----------



## kellixxx

sounds quit rude that dosnt it        oopppsss



think my folic acid have gone to my head


----------



## maj79

kateag I was telling Kel it took 3 nrses A doctor and 35 mins to do one vial of blood, the doc was made up as she found a good one in my hand, turned round to get the needle and when she turned back it was gone   what can I say I am tight  

Kel you have lost it, I thought I had gone a bit but at least I have the caffine as an excuse


----------



## kellixxx

your rubbing off on me maj   

Any way i never had it to loose


----------



## maj79

Hurry home Kel's DH all is forgiven   Why is everyone blamong me for being a bad influence, the girl next to me in work is trying not to talk to me as well


----------



## kellixxx

we have to blame some 1 maj      but i dont mind if you all blame me


----------



## angelus




----------



## NuttyJo

hi ya angelus!

kel and maj, ta for not blaming me!   

i have the biggest headache ever and have been sick, feels like its a migraine comming on    wish i knew what was going on! 

cat, had an imagine of your chocolate shed and it made me want a bar of chocolate that big! how cool would that be, although it wouldnt be good at the moment cos my head hurts  

think i may have to give in and go to sleep for a bit 

love jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Angelus ..Are you ok hun ?


----------



## angelus

I want a little face thats being sick on here!!!

Am i ok....um..i will be if i can keep myself out of hospital! I know i shouldnt complain but im so ill i think im gonna explode!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bless you hunny   ...yes we should get the bosses to add one to our smilies shouldn't we ..one that turns green.. its a good sign hun I know it doesn't feel positive right now ..but it is x 

If any of you have a strange e-mail from me inviting you to join me as a friend on ******** ..blame Fi Fi she started it  

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Actually I need to make a stand here   Suskie started it!!! yes she did.................


----------



## *kateag*

Its addictive I tell you!!!!

Anyone else widowed by the rugby? Its the only thing I hate about autumn/winter, all the damn sport on telly!!! 

xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I cant work out what you can do on there, it must be more usefull than I'm finding it... dimwit me


----------



## Crazy Fi

What makes it addictive then Kateag?


----------



## *kateag*

I love being nosey and looking at pics!!! Then you keep getting sent stuff, honestly if I had all those drinks and dirty gifts for real, I would be an alcoholic that couldnt walk!!  

It takes a while to get used to, but have a nosey at someones page and see what they have. 

Kate x


----------



## Crazy Fi

We got operation "secret cyprus" going on here..... DH's DS is here and were going to MIL's tomorrow, so have had to hide the suitcases and am going round gagged, trying not to slip up in front of him lol... as Im like a kid at christmas at the mo, dont know why?


----------



## *kateag*

Who doesnt know you are going 

Where abouts in cyprus you going? We went there once and it was the hottest week they'd had for years! I was hiding under towells!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

My mil is going there for her birthday, so were sneaking there behind her to suprise her (but not until weve had a week of chilling first lol) if DSS sees suitcases when we go see her tomoz he may drop us in it,  so having to be really secretive...cos were little buggers my DH and me   going to Paphos


----------



## NuttyJo

cat and fi wheres my random email on ********!?  

im watching big bro, god i hate shabman   

the dog keeps trying to have bms with a teddy rabbit i gave him to play with   very disturbing!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ye...e....e...eah ! you really make me wanna shout..... (specially for you Jo)
Jo I cant find you on face book? ? ?


----------



## maj79

ello all

Fi I was like you when I first joined ******** but I had no friends then   since I moaned on the ******** thread here I have friends and am now addicted   Any look finding me

How is everyone ??


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I havn't found you yet pm me what your names are on there and I will search for you ..... my tv just went poof and has died ..RIP tv .. it was looking a little bright this morning ..a little bit like it had been tango'd lol
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Cat I am on Fi's I think I am the only Emma there hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ok hun will add you from there.. x Oh forgot to say ..I lurve the Rugby ..its great so no widows here ..shame I only get to watch those hunks of muscle on small screen 

If you hadn't noticed I am bloomin wide awake again ..but you can guarantee I will be shattered when it is actually time to get up ...so annoying [fly]       [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

got ya fi! and added you cat...found you on fi's profile!

i went to bed last night with a mega headache and kept going to the loo as i thought i was going to be sick   woke up feeling it aswell. i hate my body playing tricks on me, i keep daydreaming that its morning sickness when i know it cant be cos had af and negative pee stick   

MIL rang me last night and i ended up handing the phone to dh in tears as she kept telling me that i should relax and it will happen and try harder etc etc. I AM BLOODY TRYING!   she said she knows how i feel (how?! she had 3 children without problems) and i should just take the clomid as i am being silly not taking them and having a break. i can do no right in her eyes. damned if i do, damned if i dont

anyhoo, hows everyone today? 

love jo xxx

p.s... kel, you've gone quiet again missy


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cat, you seriously need a good nights kip hun   . 

Jo , dont let her incensitivities get to you hun   , she has absolutely no idea what shes talking about as shes never had to struggle with ttc, so 
shes prob well meaning and just saying the worst things without realising at all, between DM's and MIL's I dont know..

Davis, your gone quiet hun, is all ok?

SS where are you?

Cleg, you not back yet?

Kelli, it feels like your slowly drifting away get your **** back on here properly!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

just a quickie (oooh errr!) as dh is stealing my laptop for a little while   just wanted to know if the leutal (spelling?) phase is always 14 days? if so, if i have a 35 day cycle again would that mean i would ovulate 14 days before? this is all confusing me, think im going to have to get some more opk's as ive run out. 

   to all my clomid buddies xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I think the luteal phase can vary and is not precisely 14 days, try googling it and you shoulb be able to get more detail, or put it in search on here.... good luck


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well been doing painting by numbers with DSS. now off to MIL's      fingers crossed we dont slip up.... have a good day girls xx


----------



## Shellebell

Fi ~ sending you LOADS of   to make sure you either keep quiet or if something is said you can cover up well  
Jo ~ Aren't Mums and MIL wonderful   My MIL had loads of probs falling pg and had many mc's. I'm not sure which is better, no idea what you are going thro ie my Mum or MIL that knows exactly what you are going thro. I think they love us and DH/DP's soo much they want to say something and it all comes out wrong  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Sharry

HI

Just a quick hello to say that I am still about and hope everybody is well!

Sharry xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sharry ..where have you been ........we missed you  

Cat x


----------



## Sharry

Hi Cat,

Got a wee job to keep my busy as a teaching assistant in an American School, so just trying to get into a routine since I have not been working for the last 18 months!!  

But just as things are starting to settle we are thinking about moving onto the the far east early next year.

Anyway better go and make DH's dinner

Sharry xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hi shelley, yeah spose you're right. although i always feel like i cant do no right in MIL's eyes. shes always belittling me and putting me down in front of dh, she knows how to wind me up!

ive got my niece over tonight and shes just started crawling so am having to baby proof our mess house ready for then. am also baking an apple and blackberry crumble as just found a load of blackberry bushes at the end of the garden! i have no idea how to cook so i have just guessed and hoped for the best  anyone want some? 

love jo xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Jo, bet she ain't as bad as my Sis MIL ! She started bad mouthing my Sis at the Wedding reception appartently   Se was telling someone in her family while in the loos that she thought her son could do better which my aunt overheard I'm surprised she didn't deck her one


----------



## NuttyJo

ummm not sure how i managed to cross out half my post up there    

my MIL started a fight with my FIL (they're not together) at my wedding reception. I could have killed her! My SIL also ruined the night as she said she wanted to stab me   .... what i lovely family i married into! Its her baby im looking after tonight, we get on ok now as long as we dont speak   

im going to invite all my new ******** friends to join me as a pirate, ay ay captain!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo ..to make crumble you put half the amount of fat e.g butter/marg to flour usually plain (but I have done it with s/r before now) so maybe 4-6oz of flour to 2-3oz of marg/butter depending how much crumble you want and you just rub the fat into the flour lightly until like breadcrumbs and then add some sugar (prob about 2-3 oz depending how sweet you like it) .. any sugar will do but if you have some brown it gives it a nice nutty flavour..also if you do it again in the future ground almonds mixed into it are yummy too ! and then just sprinkle this on top of your fruit mixture.. I tend to microwave the fruit mixture for a few mins first to get the juices going and add sugar if needed to taste.. and you just need to wash your blackberries and I would add some sugar to them ..sounds yummy..I usually do blackberry picking on some of the land where my Dad keeps his tractors etc but they have just cut all the hedge .. like my Dad said they could have waited a few weeks as there are zillions along there we got loads last year... not sure where else there are any..and without a car can't tootle off and get some ...ooh I hope I can get a car this month.. if they give me this extra money they owe me!

Thanks for my octopuss and my spacecraft lol x
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Just another quick one sorry I'm being so cr*p
I hope you are all well just wanted to pop in to say hi
Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Jo and Cat, you both gave me magic spells to make me happy now? Am I a grumpy guts usually then    

Hi Suskie, what have you started with this face book


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone Sorry that it's been so long.  I know the last time I was on I was having a moan and said that our clomid journey was over. To be honest I wasn't having a very good time.  I felt so low - I would just break down at nothing at all.  DH didn't know what to do with me.  Firstly I want to say sorry to you all.  I know that everyone on here has problems but everyone is still so supportive and everyone seems to hold it together a lot better than me.  I really don't know what I would have done without you and my beautiful DH. Secondly I am in a little bit of a daze. I had an appointment on Fri morn (day 1 to go in and discuss where we went from clomid because it wasn't working.  They had scanned me on day 13 but there was nothing. So when they asked me to have another scan to "make sure" I just felt like it was just another reminder that clomid wasn't working.  I couldn't believe it when they said that I have a fol of 18.5!!!!  I nearly started crying - the nurse thought I was upset that there was only 1!!!!! After all these months I finally have a result - I know that I still have a long way to go but I feel like things are finally turning the corner for us.  We are in the       stage at the moment!!! Fingers crossed   

Thank you all again.  I promise that I will be here a lot more and I wish you all the best luck in the world and I'm sending lots of   to you all. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Flower le

We all get times were it gets too much and understand, and congrats on the good news xx


----------



## flower le

Hi hun How are you and your DH?  Where you off to on your hols?  I'm so jealous - I'm decorating!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

OK

Big warning of *"TMI" ALERT* but need to explain to ask for advice,

OK just started BMS time and afterwards, last night, did the legs in the air to send in the right direction, but when looked I was bleeding quite bad, on day 11 at time, and really worried either somethings wrong or this month will be futile as things arent working properly, on the big 200mg dose as well!!!!!!!!!!! It wasnt like a/f blood, hope youll know what I mean, just bright red like a fresh bleed? anyone had this or know what it could be, very worried  Sorry for TMI but dont know how else to explain!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

F Le.

Hi, were off to Cyprus on a secret mission to suprise MIL who is celebrating b/d over there, gonna turn up and suprise her, were fine thanks...


----------



## flower le

Don't worry about TMI - I don't think you can get away from that on here! 

Anyway hun - you really shouldn't stress yourself out - I understand that it was prob really frightening but I am sure everything will be fine.  Maybe something got a little cut in there and that is what you saw especially if it's bright red fresh blood.  I had a little nick once and it bled for ages - think it's just where it is.  I make sure he always cuts his nails now - I thought he had broken me!! Sorry now I'm doing TMI!!! I have heard that some women have bleeding when they ovulate but don't know what type of blood.  Has it stopped now?  Did you have any pain? I think that you should have a word with your doc on Monday just to put your mind at easy but don't think the worse and don't stop   if you feel up to it.  As I say I'm sure it will be fine.   If you are really worried give the NHS direct a call and just explain what is happening.  They are actually really helpful.     

Cyprus should be nice - hope you have better weather than we did in April   xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya. 

CrazyFi, I had this happen to me a few times, and it turned out to be a harmless erosion at the neck of the womb, it didnt hurt but it was after sex each time. Just pop to the doc on monday to put your mind at rest, but I wouldnt worry too much hun. 

Flower, nice to meet you. Good news on the follie hun! Thats a big one!!! What are you doing on here talking to us? Get bonking! Good luck and I really hope you have some good news in a couple of weeks. 

Hope everyone is ok today. Im getting af cramps and mood swings! The old bag should be here monday (if of course she feels like it!)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

fi, i used to bleed everytime me and dh did 'it' (lol makes me laugh everytime i call it that) and it turned out that it was due to my endo and cervix being longer than normal (?!!) and so they ended up quarterising (spelling) it which stopped the bleeding. im sure its fine and nothing to worry about. i still occassionally bleed after bms but i think its normal. and like flower said, could just be that you got a little cut down there.

dont worry and wishing you lots of luck     for a 'made in cyprus' buba


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Flower Le ..don't worry about having a moan hun that is what we are here for   .. I feel strongly that people shouldn't stay away when feeling like that as a short time with us loons will bring a smile to your face ..  

Fi ..Like the girls said probably cervical erosion or something shouldn't be anything to worry about ..
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

oh and cat, ta for the cooking tips! just tried the crumble (the one i guessed at) and it doesnt taste half bad   i am so proud of myself!   

least i know how to do it properly from now on!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes write it down hun whilst you remember.. adding ground almonds is yummy and goes nicely with apple and if you add cinnamon to your crumble as well as your apple just a pinch that tastes yummy too x
Cat


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok TMI part 2   His nails didnt enter my cave   to etch on walls...   And it was lots of blood, still slight show of it only when knicker checking.... Cant do doctors Monday as leaving at 6am for hols   .. thanks for all your help, do erosions just happen for no reason then? Biggest worry is that cycle isnt normal and have used 200mg on wasted cycle! ? !  As if I bled like that is womb stil ok for ttc? Sorry to go on.... sorry for me post but was so hoping this month


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Did you do it in a different position to normal? It seems an amazing coincidence that it happened after bms so I really think nothing to worry about .. it does bleed like mad .. believe me I know cos thats where I haemarroghed from   (can never spell it tho lol) ..hey perhaps your hubby has been taking Mega Dik ..every day when I go to work I am sent e-mails offering me it ..so me thinks someone may have taken up the offer   .. did you not notice Fi    the clue is when it hangs below his knees  

On a serious note hunny I don't think you have anything to worry about ..anyway I told you we will have an alternative plan if we need it ..but we won't        
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

and don't apologise hun   xx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol i am giggling at mega dik... i signed my dh up to get those emails as a laugh before, not that he needs it though. any bigger and ouch!   

fi, am sure its nothing to worry about hun so try not to stress. we shall all be praying for you     

cat, i hate cinamon but will try the almonds. 

well niece is fast asleep   how good am i! 

ewww casualty is very graphic tonight, almost put me off my triple choc cookie


----------



## Shellebell

Good choice of words there Jo..... ALMOST  
Fi ~ I hope your doodaa is feeling better now, and naughty Mr doodaa for causing it if it was those mega dik tabs   I've had that a few times but never found out what it was  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## flower le

See Fi I told you!!!   

Thank you everyone for being so nice even though I haven't been on in ages!! 
Night and god bless to you all.  xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Mega panic*.....................







*CAT!!!* my bodyguard    My 1's have gone.....oh no   they were my lucky ones for ttc this month.... OCD PANIC ALERT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

F Le...... good luck this month, and dont be a stranger were here for you anytime


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey I might get finger ache but I will get you back your 1's ..come on guys help me get Fi back on her 1's !!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Where you have put pray we do it this time ..put please leave my 1's ..then they might see it hunny x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

PLEASE PLEASE LEAVE FI'S 1'S ON HER BUBBLES !!! AS THEY ARE HER LUCKY BUBBLES   
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Fi Incase I don't get on again before you go have a great holiday


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww thanks Cat your a star    ... I know its silly to be so flappy about it but I think we pin our hopes on the strangest of things on here dont we, bless you and a kiss for your finger   

Thanks Suskie, Will be back before I know it and hope to see some good news on here    

gotta go take DSS back home down south then will pop on later to say bye,

xx


----------



## Shellebell

afternoon all

Fi ~ I hope you have a fabby time away and well done for still keeping it all a secret. I hope the 'rest of it' all goes to plan  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi Fi we will miss you hunny x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

hi girls just wanted to post this on here for you to see..

it in regards to women with pcos having laser treatment on NHS

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/PCOStreatment/

Deadline is in Oct ..so please sign up ..even if it raises the awareness of pcos it has to be a good thing.. 
Cat x

/links


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone

Sorry I have not had a chance to catch up with the last week or so of posts yet. I have not been posting as I have been a right misery with all my worrying. Well hopefully I will be able to relax soon as I have a scan on Tue and at 11wks I am nearly at the 14wks when everyone assures me the risks become minimal. Will go and read all the posts now as I have been thinking of you.

SS


----------



## NuttyJo

awww good to hear from you ss, good luck for tues hun xxx

fi, have a fab holiday! i am soooo jealous, i need a holiday. 

well tmi alert... had bms this afternoon and afterwards fell asleep for an hour. when i got up all the little swimmers just kinda leaked out of me    does anyone else have this? i know its normal for some of it to come back out but this looked like loads! you reckon that may be why im not getting pregnant? maybe i need a turkey baster next time....


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Jo

I used to find that happened to me. I was told to lay with a pillow under my bum or my legs up the wall for between 15-30mins after. The first month I did this I got BFP so who knows, give it a try!!!

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes that has got to be worth a try ..I am going to hang upside down like a gorilla for half a day lol 

Nice to see you back SS  
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... mental note to self... get dh to fix up some monkey bars from the bedroom ceiling to hang from


----------



## Crazy Fi

Or maybe just a ceiling hoist and hook, with rope tied around the ankles, mmmmmmmmmmmm   ...... oops ! not kinky honest


----------



## NuttyJo

fi!


----------



## Crazy Fi

If we tried that I'd definately be replacing my ceiling, visions of me on my back covered in artex


----------



## Crazy Fi

Shellebell, my doodaa, is a bit better thanks lol .. operation Cyprus  still going to plan so far...just got to get
through mission *"airport"* tomorrow, then we should be clear for next part of the mission.....

SS thanks for pm's. good luck for Tues   

Jo, pillow under bum worked for me twice for BFP, with legs up the wall,  uncomfortable but worth it....

I am so gonna miss you ladies, and bet I'll be the first to sign in on hotel computer to catch up (what a saddo!!) and DH will be "cant you even have a holiday, without going on there!"


----------



## NuttyJo

fi, are you and dh flying on the same plane as MIL? that would be rather complicated, maybe you need to wear a disguise?!!   

so im going to try the legs up the wall thingy... do you girls reccommend having bms everyday or every other day?


----------



## max_8579

Hiya,

  Im back! we had a lovely time in newquay,it was red hot and im burnt 

Nasty ending to the week though as i did a test and got  ,we are gutted. 

Im wondering if its too early though,i think i ovulated around cd23.On fri i was getting period type pains but theyve gone away and a/f hasnt arrived so far.xxx

I havent had time to read all the posts as theres loads.

Sukie so sorry it didnt work this time hun.xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya jo,

        My consultant said every other day as the sperms weaker if you do it every day.xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo high sperm count every day, medium or low every other day,
Yes same airport, but flight 12 hrs prior to MIL, so just hoping plane doesnt get delayed lol ... As for 
disguise me and DH both 6ft fatties, so dont think wed blend in very well lol. 

Hi Max, did you enjoy hols?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Max when did you last test hun?


----------



## max_8579

I tested yesterday fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

I would def re test tomorrow or the next day Max, as that would have only been 13 days post ovulation wouldnt it? oh dont give up hope yet hun   , no a/f is good news and early testing may have given false answer


----------



## max_8579

Thanx fi,i will test again in couple of days.

Good luck this cycle hun   and hope you have a lovely hol.xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Sorry I've been away but been poorly and am much better now.



jo_robinson01 said:


> well tmi alert... had bms this afternoon and afterwards fell asleep for an hour. when i got up all the little swimmers just kinda leaked out of me   does anyone else have this? i know its normal for some of it to come back out but this looked like loads! you reckon that may be why im not getting pregnant? maybe i need a turkey baster next time....


Jo, the stuff that leaks out is just the seminal fluid, which comes out after the swimmers and propels them up. My consultant likened it to a rocket where the surplus parts fall off and come back to earth but the important bit carries on propelling upwards. He has some great analogies! After BMS this last time I put my bottom and legs up the wall behind the bed, as I have a tilted womb and heard this helps, and maybe it was what made the difference who knows 

Max, sorry it was BFN but hoping it was just too early to show on the test. 

Hi to everyone else. Just come down from clearing out a full bin liner of shoes , and now DH is making tea, so comfort food of chicken kiev, mash and cabbage - yum!

Hope you are all well.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ta for the replies ladies! i loved how your cons explained it to you rosie lol   

 throwing out shoes?!!! oh my god! make sure you have lots of comfort food rosie and least you have made room for more shoes   glad you're feeling better though hun

fi, not sure if you've toddled off to bed ready for tomorrow but have a fab time and make sure you keep in contact (we dont mind you being a saddo and catching up with us on the hotel computer!     ) 

hi max, good luck for testing in a few days!    

cat, get off ******** and come back here! 

kel.... dont leave us, we miss you

hi to all the other lovely crazy clomid ladies xxx


----------



## max_8579

Well a/f has just arrived so its over for me this cycle 

Im happythat im getting a/f every month naturally now but upset because it shouldnt have arrived because i wanted a bfp,if you know what i mean  surely having regular periods after all these years must be a good sign?xxx

Hiya rosie,glad your feeling better nowhun.xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

max, sorry for af, but on a positive note it does look like its a good sign that af is becomming regular after all this time babe. fingers crossed for next cycle hun. im sorry you got af   

love jo xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

nope still here Jo, cant get rid of me that easily lol...

Sorry it got you Max, but trying to look on the positives of the cycle is a good thing, be good to yourself and let any feelings out and god luck for next month   

Is that Cat deserted us for that face book Jo, you tell her! but nicely of course  

Wondering where thar Cleg is? thought shed be back by now?


----------



## Shellebell

Max ~ sorry the  caught up with you hun   But loads of   for next cycle
Rosie ~ I wonder where your cons picked up that explination    Glad you are feeling a little better

Shellley XXx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Max   sorry the nasty witch got you but yes got to be a good sign getting more regular hun x

Ahhh did you miss me .. I was watching casualty and sending you sheep and flowers and more sheep ha ha 

Off to bed now as back to work tomorrow   I have enjoyed my week off ..shame I havn't got another week to go with it!!

Think of us Fi whilst you are sunning yourself  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Can someone blow me some bubbles pleese I have been stuck on this number for ages .. and feel like a nice rounded up sort of number .. typical ocd'er 

Ta muchly 
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Blown you to 4000 Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thank you sweetie   oooh I love a rounded up number  

How are you at the moment hun? 

Off to bed now nighty night girls x
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat give me a higher number youd like I owe you some finger ache


----------



## MrsRedcap

No problem Cat hun.

How am I? Crabby, angry and p***ed off at everything and everyone.

Just wanna get a knife and stick it in someone!    

The Clomid has really kicked in this month methinks.


----------



## Crazy Fi

There you go Cat ... all the 4's xx

Ok off to bed now, bye for now all...... if yous cant be good be careful.. will miss yous   

leaving you loads of positive vibes                                             
                               
                               
                               
                               
                               
                               
                               
                               
                               
                               
                               

Sorry Rosie, by the time I get back you'll prob have forgiven me (me bad!)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat can you look after my ones for me plz xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning !

Been off all weekend so had lots to catch up on - too much to attempt personals!

Hope everyone is OK ?!

Still no sign of AF for me - if it's coming just want it to arrive so I can get back on the clomid again. 

Nix.


----------



## *kateag*

Morning! Wow! This page moves so fast!!

I wont attempt to do personals at the mo, got sooo much work to do, and I'm all emotional as my daughter has just started school today!   

Hope everyone is ok though. Max, sorry to hear the old bat got you hun. xx

Kate
x


----------



## maj79

Max hun  , it is a good sign that you are getting them every month, even tho at the moment I know that wont be much consalition (sp?).  Just try and keep positive and all the     for the next cycle xxxxx

Hello all, I am getting sooooooo rubbish at personals sorry but I hope you are all well   

Kateag, what was she like at the gate, who cried you or her  She will be fine hun, or you upset your baby is growing up

Jo, Kel's DH was home at the weekend so she doesn't come on then, but she hasn't left us, how are you


----------



## *kateag*

Maj!! It was me!!! I managed to wait until I was round the corner though!! I know she will be fine, she is more confident than I am, but she is growing up too fast!!!


----------



## kellixxx

hello girls im BACK     

My dh has gone again so i have all my time to come on here yey yey yey 


I waisted my weeked been sick   and sleeping. 1 min i ok and the next in bad as a dog Ho and ive turned in to a megga bit*h   

Fi i know you have gone but have fun.xx


maj thank you for keeping jo updated on why i wasnt on.xx


Jo you can calm down down now cos im stopping forever (ho no)

max   sorry you got a bfn hun good luck this month hunni  

cat how are you   

kateag   you poor thing i bet your dd never gave you a second thorght all day. she will have had to much fun    but my dd is 8 and i still hate to leave her at school  

ss glad your ok hun.xx


anglus how is the sickness  

nix how late is af? have you done another test?

mrs r are you in a better mood today??

shellbelle how are you?

Sorry if i missed you off but good luck and take care


kel

xx xx


----------



## linlou17

hi everyone sorry not been on all weekend its difficult when dp is here we have been busy again my cousin hubby in army and posted to Afghanistan for 6 months he leaves next week so had leaving do for him - my cousin is 12 weeks pregnant so not the best time for him to be away! we also went out for a meal which was nice and saved me from cooking! i am feeling low today not sure why but feel a little weepy!!   (note to self - must cheer up!!) have been surrounded by pregnant women all weekend so maybe it is that who knows? i don't even need a reason to be like that these days!! i have been on face book to but not really got the hang of it! also busy trying to sort out parking probs on front street with council wish me luck in getting somewhere!! hope you are all well xx


----------



## Nix76

Kelli - couldn't really say I'm late.  Am on day 32 now, but didn't take clomid this month so it could turn up any time in the next week or so.  Won't test unless no show next week.

Am sooooooo tired today.  Had a great weekend, but really busy - needed another day at home to chill. 

Nix.


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone! Just waiting for AF to start my first cycle of Clomid. On day 29 now, should be in the next week or two, as they vary. Hope I can join in. Nervous about side effects!


----------



## margocat

Hello girls.  Was away for first wedding anniversary weekend this weekend - totally blown my diet but had a lovely time in Liverpool in a gorgeous hotel.  We got fab room service and did nothing for 24 hours.  And I mean nothing - I have my HSG on Friday so we couldn't BMS!  We both feel much more rested and better for it though - I've been a complete cow on 100mg of Clomid this month (took last dose last night) so hoping to feel a bit better now.  Hoping to BMS all weekend post HSG and then fingers crossed for this month - really really really hope it works, at least so that I ovulate, and who knows, maybe a BFP (don't even really believe it as I type it!).

Anyway - good to hear that you are all okay.  Max, sorry about AF, but like you say, there's a silver lining isn't there.  Hope Fi is having a good holiday - sending positive vibes to SS (but can imagine I'd be as bad) and love to everyone else.  Cat - hope it isn't too miserable being back at work.

Lawsy - welcome - of course you can join - don't worry too much about side effects, not as bad as you'd think, and different for everyone.  If I was to give you any advice, I think it would be to take it in the evening, not in the morning, as it was less annoying that way for me.  Good luck anyway!

Love to all
MC
xx


----------



## kellixxx

lawsy welcome to the wonderfull world of     clomid madness   


enjoy your stay   


were are you all today?? ?? ?? ?? ??  i miss you


----------



## kellixxx

GIRLS IM LONLEY WERE YOU ALL GONE                                                                     



                                  COME        BACK    COME    BACK


----------



## NuttyJo

kel! NO FEAR JO IS HERE!    

welcome lawsey, good luck hun!    

hey everyone, bit of a short post here as off to take doggy for walkies as hes being a pain in the bum! 

how is everyone? 

love jo xxx


----------



## lawsy

thanks for the welcomes. please send me some bubbles? x


----------



## NuttyJo

there ya go lawsy!


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone 

Sorry it's such a short one but I'm mad busy decorating - we are having huge paint problems - it has started cracking as it dries.  Anyway sorry to come on ask advice and go again but here goes.........  I was Scanned day 18 Fol 18.5.  Was told to have bms over the weekend but have been having pains today.  Shouldn't i have ovulated by now  This ovulation pain is all new to me cos I wasn't even having periods.  What does ovulation pain feel like?  I have a little bit of a pre period feeling but not as bad?  How big should fol be when you ovulate?  Just when I thought I was getting to know what is going on my body throws up lots of questions!!!!!

Welcome Lawsy by the way - I blew you some bubbles too hun.  That reminds me actually mine haven't changed in ages!!!    Someone take pity on me and blow me some please?  

   to you all xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hey, clomid sometimes lengthens cycles and that pain could be ovulation pain so stop painting and get jiggy jiggy! have blown you some bubbles too


----------



## flower le

I need to give him some time off!!!   How are you anyway hun?  Thanks for putting by mind at ease I wish I knew what was going on in there!!! x


----------



## NuttyJo

lol wouldnt it be perfect if we had a little window in our tummies so we could see what was going on?!!    

our poor dh's, im sure they think we only want them for one thing....    

im ok, feel really anxious today for some reason so not sure what thats about! sure its nothing lol

love jo xxx


----------



## flower le

I know - Fi said she would look into inventing the tummy telly but I'm still waiting.  I'm sure my DH dreads BMS!!    Who says romance is dead - all this timetabled BMS, preseed and legs in the air. Not exactly sexy is it  It's a good job he loves me.  At least it only lasts a few days and then it is back to normal.  

Don't worry hun I'm sure it will pass soon - I had a spell of feeling really worried a few weeks ago.  I would cry really randomly.  Thank god that is over.  Here's  a big  xxxx


----------



## maj79

Evening All   
Welcome Lawsy, the more the merrier on here, but once you start on here you are not allowed to leave, wether you have BFP or different tx you have to stay    

Done some bubble blowing for you.

I am getting wayyyyyy to addicted to ********  

Hope you are all sound as a pound


----------



## NuttyJo

awww ta for the hug flower le, needed it!

em, i keep having to check my ******** for my drinks you keep sending me!   people must think im some sort of alcoholic.....     

and agreed! once a clomid chick, always a clomid chick!


----------



## maj79

Jo I hope the more drinks I send the more I get coz I am an alcoholic   and a starbucks addict, well I love the stuff but only as a treat so a virtual one is good   And I had to keep attacking vampires coz I think the bride is cool !!


----------



## NuttyJo

i am a bride!     

am off to bed now cos the dogs annoying me! 

love you all xxx


----------



## kellixxx

flower le good luck with the painting 


ovulations pains can come before during and after ovulation so dont worry hun as long as you have plenty of bms you will be fine.


kel


----------



## maj79

so am i now coz i kicked     night night xx


Sorry flower le, I wasn't ignoring you just didn't now the answer


----------



## flower le

It's ok hun I don't know the answer either.  Have put the brushes away for the night now got some     to be doing. (TMI?)   

Night night honeys xxxx


----------



## maj79

have fun flower le


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ..sorry have not got on here today been busy busy busy..missed you all tho x

Umm its not that horrible paint that starts off pink is it and then goes white ..we had terrible problems with that stuff its horrendous and you just cannot paint properly with it... and its expensive suprised they havn't had stacks of complaints.. sometimes it cracks if you are painting with different kind of paints ie. matt on top of silk bit of a nightmare really... probably trying something like that everywhere paint might work over it.. good luck hun its a nightmare when paint plays up  

Hope everyone is ok today ..Jo I tried fighting with you as a vampire etc but you kept bashing me so have given up now as even though you had less points than me you kept winning .. its not supposed to work like that   so might have to give up trying to become a vampire bride !

Everyone will think I have gone mad ..but jo knows what i'm talking about honest !

Catch up with you all tomorrow 
Cat x


----------



## maj79

cat it is better to pick vampires at the same level as you to fight, the higher the level the harder they are, I juat picked on all the low level ones and I am now a bride


----------



## NuttyJo

i have no idea how i got to be a vampire bride actually! i just kept fighting everyone and then it somehow happend! god we must sound even crazier talking about vampires and stuff to everyone who doesnt have ********!    

i feel like i have the worlds worst pmt today, i want to stab someone and scream   I havnt even ovulated yet! well, i dont think I have as ive not felt it and run out of OPKs (got some on order though) oh i hate my random body   the dog is doing my head in aswel, ripped the arm off my fave jumper the other day- silly me for daring to hang the washing on the line hey   he started to bite me aswell, especially when dh isnt around to control him. i think he can tell that he scares me     

just found out its BIL's gfs birthday tomorrow and no idea what to get her for a present, am thinking a voucher would be easier but i prefer giving more personal presents. MIL has also decided that I can look after my neice every thursday so i can get a better bond with her and help me deal with the fact i cant get pregnant    i have no idea what planet shes on half the time!   

just needed to rant! sorry for depressing you   

love jo xxx


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls !

OK.  What the hell are vampire brides ?!?!  Are you all on other drugs than just the clomid ?!?!?     

Day 33 and still no AF.  Stupid body, it's my first month clomid free and it's all gone pear-shaped !

How you all doing ?

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

ummm nix, i shall let cat explain the vampire brides to you as i just attacked hers and lost!     

drugs? us? noooooo.......   

i am starting a new job today and am not looking forward to it   my landlord has asked me to clean his mums house for her as shes getting on a bit and i really cant be bothered   i am so lazy! 

nix, have you done a test hun?     

why is it so cold today? im starting to think i need a new thermostat thingy inside me as im always cold lately   

well, better go get this cleaning over and done with! 

love jo xxx


----------



## Nix76

Jo - hmmmmmmm, I think I need to send the drugs   to you lot!  All sounds very odd to me  

Not tested - my cycles pre-clomid were all over the place, so wouldn't even think of testing till at least day 36.  I have zero hope that it could be BFP though, as I didn't take clomid this month. 

It's lovely and warm here in London today !!

Nix.


----------



## maj79

Nix the only way you are going to know properly is by getting your   on ********  

Jo I saw that you tried to attack me but I laid you down you chump   have fun cleaning

Hope you are all sound xx


----------



## Nix76

I was a ******** virgin until this weekend - will get on there tonight and see what you're all talking about !

Nix.


----------



## linlou17

hi i have just joined ******** myself but am struggling to get the hang of it!!!!    i am not that great on computers takes me while to figure out what to do!!

been back to docs today have got another week off work then am going to force myself back really dont want to go back a few of my work mates have text me and it appears to be the same if not worse than ever with all the *****ing i need a new job QUICK!!!! or a nice long maternity break would be just perfect!!

i am cold too have just been out with my dog she was poorly i the night so was awake for ages with her but seems not too bad today.

jo what kind of dog do you have he sounds a handful!!! 

started beer free week again this week!! went to pot last week when i went out mid week to girlfriends and we shared bottle of wine that was weds so thurs fri sat sun had drink to (well it was weekend!!!) but are determined this week am going out again on weds but no alcohol will pass my lips (Q: who believes me?!!  )

take care everyone talk to you again later xx


----------



## Essex girlie

Afternoon girls,

Sorry I haven’t been on for a while – works been v. busy, boss has just returned from holiday full of energy!!   V bad for the rest of us.

Spent a lovely weekend in the garden and at a barbecue with friends only to discover that I am now covered in gnat bites and they are driving me        I’ve tried all the bite creams but nothing seems to take the itch out – I’ll have to get myself some scratch mittens  .

Nix – you never know, you would still have had clomid in your system this month so you may have ovulated and be in with a chance – either way I wish you luck    .

Cat, Jo and Maj – I am also a ******** virgin and I think you’re just having us on with this vampire/bride stuff  . By the way – who won?


Linlou – I know what you mean about alcohol, I start each week with the best of intentions but nearly always give in at some point. I say its better to have a glass of wine and de-stress than stick to the orange juice and want to kill people. 

I hope you’re all having a nice peaceful day 
Loads and loads of        
to you all my lovelies

Essex G


----------



## maj79

I won Essex girl    

As for the alcohol, we have just booked our christmas meal in work and I am only allowed to go if I dont drink coz they I dont think they could cope with me if I had alcohol in me   whatever could they mean   Other then that I dont actually drink that much to be honest, but when I do boyyyyy I do


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girls..I have been chuckling away at your rants and loony talk.. right you mean I actually won a fight ..every fight I have picked with my vampires etc I have lost ..even going for the ones with lower points ..how does that work ?!  

Well I must have tossed and turned so much last night I woke up half out of the bed with both cats having fled .. poor things probably got fed up of me moving around so much !!  

My eyes feel really tired today ..could just have a little kip zzzzz

Well its nearly time for peeing on a stick .. lets hope I don't have another accident eh ..don't want to be smelling like an old woman stinking of wee now do I !! 

Bring back my old temp ..we used to have such a chuckle and this one just has no real sense of humour .. everything just falls flat whereas normally we would all be in hysterics by now !! can't believe how different the atmosphere is in the office .. I might have persuaded her to go for a shorter week now tho ..          so at least I will get some respite !

Cat x


----------



## lawsy

sorry to sound dumb but was an earth is ********?

I am back at work this week after 10 weeks off, what a shock!!!!!!!!!!!

still very hot here n actually had first rain lastnight. 

howe do you personalise your profile? with bits at bottom n side n that? is that only for paid members, if so how do i join, how much etc........ 

day 30 n getting nervous n excited at starting clomid now!


----------



## linlou17

essex girl a girl after my own heart glad to know its not just me who cant resist a tipple!!!!  its the stress this ttc is a vicous circle!! it makes me want to do all the things i am being told not to do!!!!  

em thats so funny and i always make a complete idiot of myself at works do's so much so that i dont go since i started my new job!!!  my last job was wild at xmas and i was the ring leader ha!ha!!


----------



## linlou17

lawsy i am new on face book my cousin recently put me on there but you can find people like old school friends or people you work or woked with and send them messages and drinks and do quizzes and stuff but i dont know anything about the vampire brides!!!!

10 weeks off work wow!! longer than me!!! (im on week 4!!) have you been unwell? hope that you are ok now bet you are not looking forward to going back im not ive got so used to being at home!! (im so lazy!!!!)


----------



## maj79

Lawsy click on the bit where it says profile at the top, then go to forum profile information ( or something like that) on the left hand side, it will bring your profile page up, the bit with the writing at the bottom is the signature. When you have made your changes click save changes at the bottom right.

Lots of    

Linlou the only problem is that I always remeber no matter how drunk I am and sometimes that is soooooo not a good thing


----------



## linlou17

i only seem to remember the bits i wished that i had forgotten!!!!  one year at a Greek restaraunt i was dragged up with my boss in middle of room to do Greek dancing!! i had on some fab stiletto boots (very nice but also very cheap!!! - i love a bargain!) with no grip what so ever on them and in the middle of the dance i went **** over face and grabbed out to stop me from falling when i realised where i was i was clinging to boss around his waist with my face in a very embarrassing position!!!!  i fell a total of 6 times in those damn boots (renamed the death boots!) they have since been thrown out! they were ever so lovely but impractical like all nice footwear!!!


----------



## kellixxx

girls how you all doing??



kel


----------



## Essex girlie

He heee... your Christmas Party stories are making me giggle.

The best works do I went on was a couple of years ago and we got the office junior very drunk indeed.  
She was sick into her party hat, which then obviously put to one side to avoid the embarrassment.   
Unfortunately she continued to   and sometime later came across her party hat - not remembering what had taken place earlier and promptly plonked it on top of her head!   
Apparently her mother made her stand in the garden and put the hose on her hair before she would let her into the house - in december!

Oh happy days
Essex G


----------



## Sharry

Hi

How is everybody?

I too am on ******** but dont have many friends on it   yet.

work was a nightmare today, as one wee darling decided he did not want to cut the paper but would rather cut his hair!!! at least his hair is messy anyway so you could not notice his handy work!!!

The joys of living in the middle east..... Ramadan is due anyday now, so that means no eating or drinking in public between sunrise and sunset, and no live music for a month, maybe that will help me lose weight   

Sharry xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hi just a quickie as im feeling like total and utter crap! excuse my language

just feel like i hate the world today and have an annoying pain in my right hand side where my ovary is. might be due to ovulation but feels more like endo pain   

crap crap crap crap crap 

love jo xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Jo - sorry to hear you're feeling so blue    I'd see if you can find a good rubbish afternoon movie on the TV, big cup of tea and something naughty to eat. Drag your duvet down and just ride it out girl.

Or - get outside and do something active to take your mind off stuff.

Tomorrows another day hun - hope you feel better soon and make sure you tell your dh how you're feeling and that you need lots of cuddles.

Essex G


----------



## Nix76

Jo - I agree with Essex Girlie.  Indulge in some wallowing time and get DH to order you a takeaway and pamper you tonight 

Essex Girlie - how's you hun ?  Question for you - I've been trying to find out what entiltements we get for our PCT and am hitting a brick wall.  Have you been told anything at Queens 

Nix.


----------



## linlou17

essex girl good story poor office junior bet she was freezing being hosed down!!!!

jo sorry you feel so crap hun hope the feeling dont last too long i hate those days and usually take out on a fellow shopper in the supermarket or engage in some road rage just to let off steam!! ha!ha!    but a movies and pigging out should also help you!!


----------



## linlou17

sharry will you take part in Ramadam? i have friends and colleagues who fast buti  would have to hide somewhere and feed my face i just could not go without food all day!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Afternoon all!!

Jo-sorry that  your feeling down-duvet and takeaway are definately a comforting idea though!!!well I finally got  today at long last and am happy about that so that I can start 4th cycle of Clomid!!BUT.................can't help feeling despondent.  Keep thinking whats the point in taking these tablets that turn me into a mad cow when they never achieve anything for me-still no BFP!!!!!!!! starting to worry that I may NEVER have a baby and that I might as well just deal with it!!!!

Sorry for the 'woe is me' message but am feeling grumpy!!

Tinkerbelle78xx


----------



## Nix76

Tinkerbelle    

Sorry you're feeling low too hun!  I felt how you are when I was about to start my 4th cycle - as if it is all just a waste of time.  I am just waiting for AF to take cycle 5 and have to admit I feel like I'm going through the motions now until I move onto whatever comes next - and that scares the hell out of me !!!

Hmmm - not sure if that is exactly inspiring, but I know how you're feeling 

Nix.


----------



## Sharry

Hi

I wont be taking part in Ramadan love my food too much!!! just means you cant eat out during the day .......so no McDonalds at lunch time!!

The other good thing about it is a shorter working day..get an extra hour in my bed!!

Sharry xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Nix76-thank you for the message!!!

I know what you mean-I go back to our consultant just before christmas to discuss IVF/ICSI which I feel is inevitable.  This then affects my whole mood as I feel that theres no point at all ttc naturally and why don't we just go straight for IVF!!!! This too scares me as I worry about all the injections (although i'm a nurse    )and what the hormones will turn me into!!! Clomid is bad enough-DH might want to move out!!!!  

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Essex girlie

Tinkerbell & Nix - OMG - I can't believe you are feeling exactly the same as me. I have already taken my 6th and last lot of clomid. 
Now am in 2 ww, but i already know it hasn't worked as I've got pre AF symptoms exactly the same as every other month.

Nix - I've got an appointment with Dr Satha on 27th Sept to discuss the next step - I seem to remember Sister Anne saying I may be entitled to 4 rounds of IUI and only 1 go at IVF. She also mentioned Dr Satha may recommend me going straight to IVF, but not sure if this means I can still go back to IUI if it fails. All very scary.
I'll try and remember to ask as many questions as I can on 27th and let you know hun.

Right - off home now to water garden and watch Hells Kitchen!
Essex G


----------



## linlou17

ah tinkerbell big hugs to you i felt exactly the same had three cycles of clomid no BFP and i was a wreck on the clomid i just couldnt see the point but consultant ensured me that they had done their job and made me ovulate (im not so convinced!) still feel a bit clomid cyko some days even though not on them at moment!!!!


----------



## lawsy

Thanks girls!

Will sort profile out now. N best have a look at ********, sounds cool.

I live in spain n am a teacher, our school hols in summer are 10 weeks long, cos of heat, nice, but does get boring after a bit!
Been bit of a funny summer as been unwell with high prolactin levels. Anyone else had this?

Laws xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx      to you all!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Grrrrr someone has again blown Fi another bubble and taken her off her lucky no.s can you guys help me get her onto the next lot of 1's she will be devastated         

Cat x


----------



## tinkerbelle78

I'm sure I will pull myself together eventually-on the bright side am off on holiday on Monday for 2 weeks in the Med      

That means lots of 'relaxed' BM's at hopefully the right time-here we go again................

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## NuttyJo

i will help cat, fingers at the ready!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Grrrr someone has done it over the 1's again !!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

ugh! trying for 8111 now


----------



## NuttyJo

phew! that was hard work


----------



## linlou17

sorry cant help i dont know what BUBBLES are or how you blow them hope you get it sorted out soon good luck x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

*Please please * can everyone make sure they check people's profile below their bubbles to see if they have lucky numbers before blowing bubbles ..it might be a small thing but it means a lot to people ..Fi would be devastated if she comes back and its not on her 1's .. and I will make sure I blow them back even if it kills me .. and she ends up on 21111!!

Jo thanks for helping me blow them up again

Linlou if you look on the left hand side of each post it has something saying blow bubbles and a number ..they are lucky bubbles ..some people aren't bothered how many they have but it is a way of giving people support etc but if people have lucky no.s it means a lot to them and we keep them as they want them..

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

you know me cat, love blowing off!   

i am being adventurous for tea, making salmon en crute (spelling?!!) yummy.... i hope! saw it on tv and it looked nice so thought i would experiment! 

am feeling a little better now thanks girls, just had a cruddy morning and afternoon. still got this pain in my side though but really need to have bms incase its ovulation pain  why is ttc so much blumin hard work?!!

LEAVE FI's NUMBER ONES ALONE PLEASE! Thank you


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh that sounds nice Jo your dinner not the blowing off    .. I have just had chicken wrapped in bacon, with wild rice and veggies ..yum now having a slice of toast and marmalade ..just fancied something sweet  I know its naughty but I don't have butter just lots of marmalade  

Ps ...you can blow me any bubbles as long as it ends in an even number     just not Fi's   
Cat x


----------



## linlou17

oh yeah thanx cat i had never even noticed it before!!! i wont blow any though so that everyones number can be what they want it to be. x

ps your tea sounds gud!!! we had fish cakes!!


----------



## maj79

well my tea beat the lot of yours, I hadbeans on toast


----------



## NuttyJo

god i love chicken wrapped in bacon with melted cheese and bbq sauce on it! my salmon was lovely!  

i really fancy something sweet now cat, although i dont like marmalade. want chocolate or ice cream   

the pain in my side has now gone into my leg   it hurts and im feeling sorry for myself! 

cat, blown you some bubbles  

sukie, where are you? you ok?

max, kel, maj, ba, lou, laws, shelly.... everyone else (sorry too many names to remember now   ) hi ya and hope you're all ok    

p.s... maj, beans on toast with cheese on top is the best!


----------



## maj79

I melt my cheese into the beans as I am cooking it mmmmmmm   I want it again now, oh just wnted to say I had a roast for my dinner tho


----------



## NuttyJo

snap maj! melt the cheese in the beans so it goes all gooey and then a bit sprinkled on top


----------



## lawsy

Just had our dinner, was yummy, med. roast veg, spicy chicken n ainsley harriet's healthy chips. Going to go n scoff fresh pineapple n yoghurt............yummy......................


----------



## NuttyJo

lawsy, make sure you dont have fresh pineapple in your 2ww, can cause uterine contractions i think?


----------



## flower le

Hi girls - I'm really sorry some of you are feeling low today.  I really hope you are all better tomorrow.  I know that it can be hard to see the point of it all when it isn't working but then life will suprise you and things will take a turn for the better.  Look at us - everyone thought clomid wasn't working for us as I hadn't even ovulated but then out of the blue an 18.5 popped up.  I know that we still have a long way to go but it has restored my faith in it all and I'm sure we will all get our dream soon.  With all the    on here it has to work.  And just think when our babies have grown up we can all tell them that Mummy and Daddy worked so hard for them and that they were loved before they where conceived.  Just think how special that will make them feel.  I'm sending some more     and a big girlie  .  xxxxx


----------



## flower le

Ps I don't have any special numbers I like  !! I always feel bad blowing bubbles incase I mess up someones day!!! xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi everyone,

  Thanx for your kind messages.

  Hope everyones ok. 

Can i have some bubbles to cheer me up please?   im cheeky arent i.xxx


----------



## flower le

There you go hun xxx


----------



## max_8579

Im well angry with my consultants receptionist  

I phoned up 2day to ask why i havent had my cd21 blood results that i had took 3wks ago,she said the nurse should av phoned u with the results by now but if she hasnt it minght mean there ok.i said well they havent been ok any other time and i really need to put my mind at rest instead of thinking they minght b ok.as they minght not b ok then ive got my hopes up for nothing.she said i will get the nurse to phone you then and guess what? im still waiting    

I think 3wks is taking the mickey. 

 Hope you understand my rambling on.xxx


----------



## max_8579

Thanx hun,ive sent u some right back.xxx


----------



## flower le

Of course I understand hun It's ok for her to say "oh they must be ok then" like it's no big thing but it is a huge thing.  You hold her I'll  !!! I would hassle her until you get the answer!!!! xx


----------



## NuttyJo

flower le and max, just blown you some bubbles     

have started spotting though this morning   had bad pain in my ovary all day yesterday and had to take painkillers then this morning i wiped and there was some browny blood on the tissue   can you bleed when you ovulate?


----------



## fallen angel

Hellloooooo Ladies, sorry Ive been a stranger the last couple of weeks but its been pretty hectic, we have had family over for a week and I just seem to jave been so busy I couldnt get on to catch up. Well Im back now so thats the main thing. theres been too much happening for me to be able to catch up really but il try and keep up from now. I hope you are all doing okay and havent missed me too much . Just to update you, I had my scan on day 10 and theres just the one folly which is what they wanted to see, BUT.....it means....and I hate to say this.......I am no longer a clomid chick   . To be honest I wasnt too happy when i went for my scan cos it wasnt my consultant who scanned me it was the fertility nurse and she didnt seem to know what I was really there for so I had to explain to her about me over responding, which felt a bit odd cos i thought they were supposed to know what they were doing and not have to be told Anyway after the scan she just said to have fun over the nexdt few days and see what happens and i was thinking well what about the clomid then and she said well youre ovulating on your own so you dont really need it. That annoyed me because as I pointed out to her, yes I know I ovulate on my own I always have done, the reason I was put on the clomid was to try and boost things so what happens now? It isnt going to happen on its own so what am I supposed to do now, and it seems Ive just been palmed off now as she said no more clomid cos its just making me go into overdrive so I am going natural again for next 2 months and then I will have to go back to see what more can be done. 
So basically I feel like Im a bit in limbo land, as Im no further forward than I was before, but there you go, Il just do as they ask and go back in November if nothings hapened (which it wont have, if it hasnt happened in over 2 years whats going to be different now I ask?) Sorry that turned into a bit of a rant but i have been away for a long time so need to let off steam a bit. i hope its ok if I stick around cos I dont really know where I am at the moment. Well i will shut up for a bit now and try and catch up on things, hope everyones okay, love to ya all, missed ya love FA x x x x


----------



## Nix76

Just a quickie from me as about to go into al meeting.

Essex Girlie - hope you apointment with Satha goes well hun.  Am expecting a call back today from the NE London PCT (who apparently handles our funding or something) to advise me on what the restrictions and entitlements are.  When I find out I'll PM you!

Hope everyone is OK.  Still no sign of AF for me.  If no show by the weekend I might attempt a test - that's always guaranteed to bring on AF  

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo ..some people bleed when they ovulate ..so could be good news         

Fallen Angel ..I would be tempted to get an appointment with your consultant as if you are still not getting pregnant they need to do more investigations !!   

Max blew you a few more bubbles hun x

Hi to everyone else..how are our Big Mummas ? otherwise known as pregnant clomid chicks lol 

Cat x


----------



## linlou17

fallen angel - my treatment has gone exactly the same way had clomid for 3 months told ov on my own so to see how we went on but was referred on to specialist who would start further tmt but when we saw him was told to carry on trying and to become more healthy (like they couldn't tell you that at the beginning not a huge help!!) and to go back 3 months later (Oct) after more blood ans SA were done for what will not start tmt til nearer april next year after 3years ttc. i wondered what the point of going to see him at all was i was so upset and disappointed so i do understand although im sorry that doesnt help or make it better but hang in there chick and fingers crossed   

went for a walk after tea last night with dp and doggy and dp was practicing golf on the field and we got absolutely shouted at off this awful man who told us in no uncertain terms that "it wasnt a bloody golf course!!!" so i ended up telling him in no uncertain terms to P off and mind his own business!  aaargh some people!!

well my mum and dad home today after a week in the sun have missed them so much will be lovely to see them.

have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## kellixxx

hello girls how you all doing?? ??


well I'm still an emotional wreck and a psycho bit*h


kel


the joys of hormones.lol


----------



## linlou17

hi kel sorry to hear you are feeling like that - hormones have a lot to answer for!!!!!  

i am not happy   mobile company changed my contract and made a mess of it just got bill through £88 for the month it was meant to be £25 i have been complaining for 20mins on phone to them was salesmans mistake and i am stuck in contract for 18 months  
i am off now to hide the bill before dp see's it!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17

oh no and double oh no!!!!!!!!!     just looked on internet maybe another outbreak of foot and mouth which means dp will be laid off work again with no pay!!!  this is not a good day


----------



## kellixxx

Or hun your day isnt going well at all   hope you get the bill sorted and your dp is fine in his job.xxx


----------



## linlou17

thanks kel you know they laugh at me at work and say my life is like a soap apera!! there is always something going on and its usually bad news!!! im just lucky i have a fab dp   to help keep me sane!!!


----------



## kellixxx

Or is it your dead dramatic.lol


im like that every 1 just laughs at me and says whats happed now    

kel


----------



## kellixxx

My life wouldnt be the same with out a bit of drama in it at least once a day   


kel


----------



## linlou17

it stops it being boring at least!!!  

my dad just tx me they will be home in 30mins so im going down to meet them at their hopuse i know its only been 1 week but ive missed them like crazy!!


----------



## kellixxx

you a daddys girl.lol


i am and my dad is in gambia and has been for months he aint home till xmas


----------



## linlou17

poor you i could not cope i moved to next town form where we live only 3 miles away it felt like a million miles!!!!  when i was younger dad always called me princess i used to think it was my name and would answer to it!! ha!ha! as i got older it changed to linlou so thats where my user name comes from!!!!!


----------



## linlou17

ps sorry gots go now catch you later xxxx


----------



## kellixxx

ok hun


ttfn have fun with your daddy


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bloomin foot and mouth ..I hope the farmers get compensation for it being caused by the bloomin Government laboratory  ..they have a hard enough time surviving as it is.. my Dad works in farming and has struggled for years ..its only the big boys who don't struggle in farming and even they can be wiped out pretty quickly..  

Bout time they had some good news             

Linlou hope your DP can sort something out jobwise x   
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Is it just me or is today going on forever ?!  Yaaaaawwwwnnnnn


----------



## margocat

Nix - it has been a very long day!

Hello all - been lurking last few days, whilst it's been all go on the appointment making front.  Have my HSG on Friday and then a stream of private and NHS consultations, in a desparate attempt to just feel that we are moving forward positively.

Going to MFS Manchester privately, and St Mary's Manchester on NHS, but starting to think about treatment abroad etc - just feel negative about Clomid working for us - feels like a fantasy! 

Day 9 for me today anyway.

Hope everyone is doing okay.  Hope Fi's bubbles are in one piece as well.  Cat is doing a good job looking after them whilst she's away. 

Linlou - I miss my folks when they go away too, although often drive me mad when they are here. 

Finding the whole McCann thing upsetting - can't believe for one minute that the family had anything to do with her disappearance - will lose all faith in human nature if that turns out to be the case.

Have a nice evening ladies.

MC
xx


----------



## NuttyJo

Hi ladies, sorry not been on much today, been busy looking after my nephew as my sister has been having pains (32wks pg) and so saw the midwife today as an emergancy appointment and midwife has said to get her bag packed and ready asap as looks like bubs will be here sooner than anyone expected! Shes now panicing trying to get everything ready and whether bubba will be ok if she comes early etc.

I felt a bit sad today as was helping her wash the new baby clothes ready for her arrival and it made me want to be able to do that for my baby   I think it was made worse as I know that im ovulating and that I wont be able to have bms tonight so its another month wasted for me   

Good luck with the next step Margocat    

and i know what you mean about your lives seeming like a soap opera as mine does all the time! everyone at work used to ask me what the latest thing was that was going on with me lol

anyone for a cheese straw? just made them as was bored   

im also confused about the mccaan case, i just pray the little one didnt suffer, whatever happend to her  

love  jo xxx


----------



## linlou17

thanks for all the thoughts re dp job i hope it doesnt go on for too long he only lost 2 days wages the other month as it didnt last long but the other year he was out of work weeks! and we are skint!!!!

mum and dad home had great time mum is well brown!!!  ooh makes me want to go away again!  hope fi having a fab time.

jo poor you it must have been hard at your sisters today, i am off out tonight to my friends who is due in 7 weeks i love her to bits she is a great friend but she is smoking and drinking whilst pregnant and i find it hard not to judge her i know its nothing to do with me but i think god if that was me i would cherish it so much would not do a thing to cause a risk!  she will be on the wine tonight but none for me as only drinking at weekends now (how crap!)

mccann case so sad and confusing but it appears that madeline has been lost in a whirl of publicity


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi girls...
DH watching football, can you believe it!! Told you I'd be the only saddo to pop on here whilst on a holiday


----------



## NuttyJo

FI! Its only been 3 days lol

Hows cyprus, the hotel, the weather?!!! Bumped into MIL yet? We're missing you!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Jo
Yes having lovely time....soooooo hot!! yes we ended up going there today (not supposed to til her b/d next week, but couldnt hold out any longer. (good job though as it transpired shed booked a trip to egypt on the day we were gonna go. It was so funny, they werent in at their villa and we scouted the place and eventually found them in a taverna ( so us two private eyes were aproaching building, hiding behind trees and squatting up against walls so they wouldnt see us before we saw them. It was hilarious, so we walked in and up to their table and DH's mum looked straight at us and away again, it didnt even click, then DH's sis saw us and just sat there with her jaw on the floor, tapping her mum and pointing and totally speechless, youd have had to have been there.And his dad was the same, I think they were playing a game of who could catch the most flies with their open mouths, In was so excited on aproach I was nearly hyperventilating lol  ... But it was so worth it and they were so gobsmacked and chuffed to bits. MIL said shed never believe a word that comes out of our mouths again, as weve had to "white lie" it a bit to get away with it... thought Id pop on while DH watches the footie.. Hope your all ok..
Cat and JO and c/o thanks for trying to keep my ones,  .. 
Have literally skimmed through posts as on time limit, so if I missed any news plz forgive me....
Cat tried to reply with text last night, but phone kept blocking,seems to be a selective network whilst out here...


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok well better go, as DH had banned me from anything that even resembled a pc whilst out here, but couldnt let him be a hypocrite (watching footie, could I?) so catch you all soon, positive vibes to you all....
And just hope mine stay pos' too without my 1's sorry about your fingers Cat and Jo, and thanks for really trying for me...   

Missing all you guys
From the Crazy Saddo  

xx


----------



## NuttyJo

just noticed someone has once again touched fi's ones     i am not happy! spent ages sorting them out and now am going to do it again. i will sue whoever is doing it for RSI   

   Fi


----------



## NuttyJo

ok.... fingers are killing! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE leave fi's bubbles at 9111, thanks! xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

What part of leave Fi's bubbles alone do people not understand ..wish we could tell who was doing it they would have a piece of my mind !!!    
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

Oh, just remembered someone asked what monster dog we have.... its a husky! hes a right handful but least we're getting practice for having a little baby getting us up in the night 

I reckon my phones broken  not had any texts for hours! 

am watching supernanny, i could be her. my names jo for a start! 

cat, hows the week back at work been? got rid of the lazy worker yet?


----------



## lawsy

We have 6 doggies!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Girls can anyone tell me anything about cough mixtures and cervical mucus? Did you guys take anything straight away to help cm or wait n see if it dried up? gosh i am an impatient sod!!!!! ta xxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lawsy, theres a sticky thread on the clomid board about improving cm and stuff, that should give you some good hints on what to do.

6 doggies?! what kind do you have? we are thinking of getting Loki a little play mate but not sure if I could cope with 2!


----------



## Guest

I don't know how girls, but I've managed to get pregnant.  I haven't even taken the Clomid.  Was waiting for my period and felt so ill, thinking I was diabetic!  Took a test on Sunday, and have taken four since!!  So happy


----------



## NuttyJo

CONGRATS SNAGALPUSS!


----------



## Shooting star

Fantastic Snagalpus - well done. Great to have another clomid BFP

   

ss


----------



## Davis

Snaglpus -  

Sorry I havent been on for a while but I have been watching you all. 

Well a/f finally arrived and I had my first scan yesterday and started the drugs last night so I am now officially down the IUI path. Wish me luck because the odds are not great, between 10 - 15% success. But hey, someone has to be in that 10% so I reckon thats gotta be me!!! I spoke again about IVF and out of the blue they said that if 3 cycles didnt work then we could move onto IVF so I have a plan now - IUI until Xmas then IVF in the new year. No need to wait the 2 years out that they originally told me!! But I am trying to visualise a BFP before Xmas so I wont think about IVf again.

I just cant believe that the McCanns had anything to do with Maddy. I doesnt make any sense. With the worlds media and police and friends etc watching you that you would hide a body in hot weather get it 5 weeks later and go and dispose of it? They wouldnt have ever been alone, surely someone would have seen? But how could the DNA samples get in the spare wheel section of the boot? Somethings not right? Anyway, I will get told off by Rosie for talking about this so had better shut up now. 

Hi to everyone
Ba
x


----------



## fallen angel

congrats Snagalpus, woohoo another bfp on the clomid board (even if it wasnt actually down to clomid) 
Ba Loads and loads of    for you on the iui, I may be joining you down that path soon as my cons told me if the clomid didnt work we would try iui, so looks like thats next for me.
Hi to everyone else, still trying to catch up lol, love Fa x


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo,

    I wouldnt panic too much as my friend is due on 29th and midwife told her weeks ago baby would b here anytime as shes gettin a lot of pain and heads engaged,but no sign yet! xxx

Thanx for everyones kind messages and bubbles. xxx

I cant believe some1 keeps changing fi s bubbles.


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls,

Congrats Snagalpus !!

Ba - you know I'm with you 100% !!  Good luck with the IUI !

SS - good to hear from you!  How's things ??

Hi Max !  How's you ?

How's everyone else doing ?

Still no AF for me - think I'm CD35 now.  If still nothing by the weekend I guess I'll do a test, but I know it's just mucking me around on my first clomid free month  

Nix.


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning all,

Congratulations Snaglpus - gives the rest of us hope!!

Ba - I am currently in the 2ww of my final cycle of clomid before moving onto IUI also. I'm convinced I'm not pregnant as I'm only 4 days away from testing and my boobs don't even feel sore, no symptoms what so ever.
Got appointment with consultant on 27th to discuss IUI - does it involved injections everyday? **** luck hun, we'll keep everything crossed for you to get the Christmas pressie you really want.

Nix - OMG how can you not have tested, you must have amazing willpower. Respect is due to you my girl!

How's everyone else doing today?

Essex G


----------



## max_8579

Congratulations snaglpus,you must be over the moon.x 

Hi davis.good luck with the iui hun. .x


----------



## linlou17

CONGRATULATIONS snaglpus    

davis good luck, consultant discussed IUI briefly with us last time we went although i dont really know the ins and outs of the treatment we are due back to see him oct but treatment would not start until next april! but all the best to you and im sure you will be in the lucky 10%    

went out last night - no alcohol im so proud of myself and my friend bless her sat tee total with me (she is pg so i think i did her a favour!!!). dp drank 2 cans i allowed it to pass his lips as football was on (ooh im so strict!)

i am dreading work my friend emailed me last night to warn me that people have been asking her if i am pg and the girl who asked her i hardly know and she is a real gossip so that is all i need, why dont folk mind their own business?!!  

have a good day guys talk to you again later


----------



## linlou17

cat and jo glad you got fi's bubbles sorted - im not planning to blow any but i cant anyway i have bubbles on my screen but just noticed i dont have _click to blow bubbles_ like everyone else!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Morning girls!!

I know I keep cropping up and disappearing again-sorry!!! Have been waiting for  to show and am now on day 2 of 4th cycle of Clomid.  DH got it in the neck last night and it's only day 2!!!!   

Snaglpus-CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!!!!!!! theres hope for us all!!!!    .

Ba-Good luck with IUI, we are awaiting DH SA (3rd time) to see if IUI could be an option for us!!!

Hello to everybody else reading, am rubbish at doing personals but am getting better slowly!!!   

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## linlou17

ha!ha! tinkerbell sue DH will understand it cant be easy for them either can it going through all this and having to live with a crazy woman!! my dp was great and basically just ignored me when i ranted and raved and hugged me when i cried! at least he had the sense to stay quiet when he needed to maybe he could feel that his life was a risk if i became any madder!!1    

my dp got to do 3rd SA test also was told previous test slightly on low side but not so low that it would stop us from conceiving fingers crossed and lots of     that we all get there with whatever treatment we need i just wish there was a bit more certainty that all this we are putting ourselves through would result in a baby but we have to try as hard as it maybe at times.

i am waiting to hear about a new job, same dept just want to transfer clinics but am waiting for position to be approved from HR so fingers crossed it would so mean i would have less stress polease please let me get this job!!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Linlou-GOOD LUCK with the job!!! sending lots of positive vibes!!!!

DH SA shows good count but low motility or in DH words 'they get half way and think sod this and stop!!!'    The only way we can get through this is with humour and we had a good laugh imagining them all getting ready with their warm up exercises and sweat bands on!!!!

Oh well, now off to work on a late shift which is sure to be busy!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## linlou17

dp was quite upset re result he said he knew it would all be his fault   but we talked it through and he is fine now we will (hopefully) get there its just going to take some time and will be hard but we have eachother and we will be fine

have a good day at work but dont work to hard

L x


----------



## kellixxx

Well done snaglpuss hope you enjoy the next 7/8 months bet your on  


kel



Hi girls hope your all fine?


kel


----------



## kellixxx

Ho what a very long boring day  

wish it was the weekend me and dd our going to the circus. i love the circus I'm like a big kid.lol

Its rip off to get in though £18 for an adult and £14 for kids but DH is paying so i don't mind    i cant wait to get my laughing gear round some candy floss    



is this the Kelli thread today?? ?? any 1 there??



kel


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi Kelli

Sorry you've been on your own!

Right - TMI question coming up, specifically for you pregnant Clomid girls out there.

Normally in the 5/6 days leading up to A/F I get really sore and tender (.)(.) - only did little ones as I am AA cup!!
Any how - I am now only 3 days away from A/F and they are fine, don't even hurt when I prod them. and I've been prodding them alot.

I keep reading that sore (.)(.) is one of the first symptoms of pregnancy - but its freaking me out that this is the first time ever ever that I've not had sore boobs before A/F.

I know its daft how we cling to the smallest sign that we might be up the stick - but I really would like to know if any of the preggers lot had sore boobies from the start??

Before I drive myself insane - or give myself bruised boobs!(I haven't got enough to risk damaging them!)
Essex G


----------



## linlou17

hi i have read that they are tender in early pregnancy and when af is due but you will drive yourself insane with them!!! i thought my nipples had changed colour last month i had dp looking at them to check he insisted they were just the same i insisted they were definitely darker i prodded and poked away at them for weeks then af came!!!!!   i dont think i would worry to much (easier said than done i know) but i dont think that they have to be sore everytime but they will be if you keep messing with them!! ha!ha! lol your message was so funny dont know what dp would think if he read some of this stuff!!     i would try chill until af due and see what happens but       to you and fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## max_8579

Well im feeling really down now as ive had bad news today.

  Im not responding to the clomid on 150mg     with met.

Ive got an appointment in 3wks to discuss the next step for us.I have allready started this cycle so im not gonna abandon it,im not giving up.xxx


----------



## maj79

Snagalpuss congrats hun    

Max sorry you are feeling down hun, how have the been checking if you OV or not,   we are all here for you xx

Fi enjoy the rest of your hols xx

Well Girls I am offically not a clomid girl any more   at least not for a few months any way, I have been taken of them and put on 1000mg Metformin instead, just took my first ones and liitle bit worried about the side effects  .

Hello to everyone else


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Someone has blown Fi onto 112 again ..I am so p'd off cos think it is really really mean especially when Fi has put on there to leave her 1's ..I am determined for her to come back with them on 1's ..so if anyone can help me blow them up to the next lot of 1's I would appreciate it ..can't believe there are such horrible hurtful people about cos Fi has clung onto her lucky 1's ..and if people cannot understand what little bit of hope that gives Fi then they should be ashamed of themselves  
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap

I'm blowing too...Lets see if we can get her on 11111


----------



## maj79

MrsRedcap I had a dream you were pg the other night


----------



## MrsRedcap

bloody nora    

My next door neighbour said she had a dream a couple of months back that I was pg  

If only it would come true


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOoh fingers crossed for you hun ..thanks for helping to blow x
Cat


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yayyyy Fi is on her 1's 

Lets hope they stay that way!


----------



## maj79

fingers crossed i was having a psychic dream


----------



## max_8579

Hi maj,

  Thanx hun. 

Ive been having cd21 blood tests thats all.This 1 was slightly higher at 6 last time it was 3,but its still way too low.it needs to be over35 i think.xxx


----------



## maj79

you sure you are not just ov ing late??


----------



## wouldloveababycat

How long are your cycles Max?


----------



## linlou17

i just want to say i have recently discovered that i can read the biographies of some of you and you girls are amazing the things you have been through and how strong and giving and understanding you all are. you are an inspiration. you go girls xx


----------



## kellixxx

linlou how was your visit to see your dad?

kel


----------



## kellixxx

Night all 


kel


----------



## linlou17

woz great to see mum and dad i miissed them like crazy got my dad 4 cans of cider for his return specail request!!!! mum well tanned looks great! my sisters little girls had missed them more than me was so cute!! and i got a prezi - a neclace!!


----------



## maj79

awwww linlou you do sound happy to have them back


----------



## linlou17

i am happy they are wonderful my mum and dad i am so lucky they set an amazing example to me and my sis (guess thats we are demanding!!ha!ha!) they have great marriage were great parents and we are all real close, i do find the ttc hard sometimes and try not to be upset in front of them as then they are upset but i could not cope without their support and love (ooh bit deep!sorry!)


----------



## G Morton

Hi Everybody,

I am new to all this, have been diagnosed with PCOS and started metformin but needed to come off because of the side effects.

Waiting to start Clomid but things seem to be a bit slow from the consultants point of view!  Have been waiting for blood results and a letter for 4 weeks now and I am getting a little impatient.  Hopefully i will get my letter next week and can start the Clomid through my GP. 

I have just ordered Preseed never tried it before and have read a few reports on here as to people who have used it.

Anyway I am on the night shift and should get back to work.

Thanks for reading this post x


----------



## Kiah

Help, help, help girlies!  Sorry I have not been around at all this cycle, I found the last cycle so very hard and really just gave up thinking about this cycle ancluding posting anywhere on FF    Anyway today was test day and I really need your expert advice and calm headedness as my head is shot to peices!  Woke up a few times last night as was so desperate to test but managed to hold off unitl about half past 6 this morning    Well first test: after about 2.5 - 3 mins a very very very faint line came up, I could see it but only just. Woke DH up who stated he could see 3 lines   Hmph never wake up a sleeping man!  Put on my levelheaded head, went back to bed planning to test again tomorow...got up about5 minutes later and checked out test again - line much more noticable but was after 10 minutes so probably should completely ignore that one!  Went back to bed...lay awake shaking...got back up, went on peeonastick and found out that evaporation lines can happen as soon as the test starts to dry, even only after a few mins    but could also be a positive line - hmmm lots of help there then!  Came on here, read some other folks very faint line stories - lots more turned to negative than positive    Gave in, did the second test    The leaflet said to hold stick in cup of wee (can't do midstream - gets messy  ) for 5 seconds which I did the last time, this time I held it there for about 10 seconds.  Almost immediately a second very faint line came up    not as faint as last one though and after about 5 minutes was a very definate pink but much paler than control line,  Can be seen from arms length!  don't even need to pick it up to see it!!!  I just don't know what to think - I don't feel pg and I could be testing slightly early as I don't know exactly what day I ovulated on but could have been a fortnight ago tomorrow or even saturday.  The thing is if I am pg I want to stop doing some heavy duties at work and would need to say today (wouldn't say pg, already have an excuse lined up!) but don't want to say anything if not pg!  HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Matty xx


----------



## fallen angel

Matty - I dont want to get your hopes up for you just in case, but to me it definately sounds like a bfp. I really really hop it is hun, if I were you I would go to your gp and ask for a blood test to confirm it, that way you will know for sure, but it does sound really good to me, especially if its getting darker hun, woohooo hunny you really deserve this after what youve ben through, lots of     that it is definately what we think it is lots of love to you hun FA x x x x x


----------



## Nix76

Morning !

Essex G - I normally get killer (.)(.)'s before AF too and actually have very sore and swollen boobs now, but that was also my main symptom in my only PG many years ago!  I think with the clomid everything changes so much from month to month that it could well be a good sign!  What day are you on ??  When are you due to test ?

Matty - sounds good to me! Got everything crossed for you hun    What cycle is this for you ?

Max -  so sorry you're not responding to the clomid!  You sound like you're coming out fighting though, which is great!!

Linlou - it's lovely how close you are to your parents.  I am very close to my mum too (my dad died a few years ago)  and really couldn't function without her!

Hi to FA, Maj, Kelli and everyone else - how you doing 

Well, as I said above got killer boobs at the moment, VERY bloated and tired so that's generally a sure sign that AF is on it's way to me.  It's CD36 now, so if still nothing by tomorrow I think I will POAS just to rule it out so I can have a drink over the weekend!

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

hi, welcome to g morton

nix, i have mega sore boobs today aswell and im only half way through my cycle. am doing it au naturel this month as clomid made me crazy last month    do a test today, we are dying to know!    

matty, are you doing to get a blood test done to check or do another test?    

hey fa, cat, kel, rosie, max, maj.... everyone! hows everyone doing today? 

love jo xxx


----------



## Nix76

Jo - I was doing it naturally this month too, so I think it'd be an absolute miracle if anything was going on, but I will test tomorrow just put your my mind at rest 

Have you found you've felt odd this month being off the clomid ? I've felt really rough !!

Nix


----------



## NuttyJo

Yeah ive had far more mood swings this month and felt sick, achey and bascially like poo poo this month. I thought that the clomid would have been out my system this month but obviously i think its still lurking in there somewhere   

it will be a miracle if i get pg this cycle as me and dh only had bms once as hes been too busy with work lately   

nix, will be looking out for your bfp!


----------



## Nix76

Thank God you've felt weird too.......errm, no, that sounds wrong - you know what I mean (hopefully!!   ).  

I thought I was going mad feeling worse this month without the clomid than I did on it - I've had headaches, mood swings, insomnia, felt sick and now the bloating and killer knockers!!!!!!!  I guess it either stays in your system or it's like a come down or something  

Thanks for the positive vibes hun - sending them right back at ya !   

Nix.


----------



## fallen angel

he ladies, Im going it alone without the clomid as well this month, cant say Ive felt any different but I have a feeling I ovulated early, if this is possible, I had ov pains 2 days ago but not due to ov til tomorrow, which is weird, unless it wasnt ov pains but felt like it, besides Ive only got one egg this month so dont know if I should feel ov or not? OO dear . We will soon see anyway. I just bought some pre seed oil to see if it has any effect, i dont really need it as I dont get dryness but Im clutching at straws  now thinking maybe I have hostile mucus, so as I see its worth trying. 
Big howdi hi to everyone, love FA x x x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Just a quickie from me as I'm mad, mad busy today.

Matty, I would buy a clearblue digital test if you can and tell work you have a bad back or something to avoid those heavy duties. Sounds +ive to me hun, but wishing you lots of luck and  .

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry I haven't been around much - I've been out until quite late every night this week and am shattered!

Take care and hopefully catch up with you all more soon.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi maj,

  Well i worked it out that i would ovulate on cd23 and on cd22 there was a second faint line on ovulation test,but i only ever get afaint line.cons said if i ovulated later the blood test should still be higher than what it is.i dont know what to believe 

Hi cat,

        my cycles are between 36-38 days.x

People have said it the faint line minght just be the way it is for me.

Hi matty,

 I really hope its a bfp for u hun  Dont want to give you false hope but when i got caught the test was very very weak and got stronger and stronger.xxx


----------



## Davis

Matty - you are pregnant!!! There I've said it! Hope it sinks in now! Tomorrow it will be darker. But 2 tests and both with a second line is a BFP!!   (Unless of course you had a HCG jab which could be leftover, but if its just clomid, then its worked for you). What cycle was it out of curiosity?

Nix - I have felt fantastic off clomid. Usually I have ovary ache, dizziness, mood swings, cry everyday, get depressed, fight with DH, am always tired, have cold sweats, wake up at night, get headaches, have psycho dreams and then top it all off with a BFN, more crying and depression and then a really heavy a/f! Havent had any of that on my month off and Im loving it!!! You are just going mad thats all  

Jo - I actually had a conversation with someone on the weekend who practised feltching! Thought you might laugh at that  

Linlou - you cant send yourself bubbles which is why you wont have a click to blow on your posts but you should see it on other peoples. Now get blowing, I think Fi needs some  

Morton - good luck on clomid, preseed was a god send for me as I found that clomid dried me up something rotten. It also made DH think that he was a stud machine that left me swooning. And hey BMS on demand can get difficult each month so you need that  

Max - how is you appointment with ACU coming along? Could be time for you to kick some 

Fallen Angel - hows things with you now you are all natural?

Em - I have never had any side effects from metformin. Do you think that I should increase my dose until I feel a side effect? MY ACU took me off them for a while, I am only on it again because I begged. I am on 1500mg a day butlike I said have never ever had a single side effect. Wouldnt know what met  is. I have been on it almost constantly for 8 years as well. What do you reckon, up my dose?

Mrs R - nice to see you here again. How you holding up with the   pills these days?

Kelli - hows the bump? Any news on the Strep B tests?

Well second injection done, I am getting braver each day. No side effects so far, so its so much better than clomid.
Ba
x


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning all

Not even 11am and already we're talking about feltching!?!   Haven't heard that word for years... I've obviously been mixing in the wrong circles!

Nix & Matty - it would be so wonderful for you both to get a BFP, I really do wish you both loads and loads of        

Morton - welcome to the madhouse girl, strap yourself in- these girls will talk your ears off!   Good luck for your next cycle hun.

Ba - you're so brave with the injection thing - its the thing I'm dreading about moving onto the next step. Well done to you 

Right I'm now 2 days away from predicted A/F arriving (Sunday) and can't test til Monday morning cos of Pregnyl jab. (.)(.) still right as rain - no soreness or tenderness, but tummy looks like its been pumped up! Like I'm smuggling beach balls or something!

Just want to go to sleep and wake up on Monday.. .the waiting is agony!!
Have a great day ladies

Essex G


----------



## maj79

Davis I have just spat my coffee out over the felching remark   what type of people do you assiciate with   I wouldn't have a clue on the Met tho, It is only my second day so I am sitting her waiting for it to start, but hoping I am one of the lucky ones that doesn't get it. Does it do what it is suppose to do for you ??

Rosie how is the SPD?? Are you getting nervous/excited now that you are getting closer to D-day.

Matty it sounds like good news to me hun, congrats and try to take it all in and enjoy the moment   

Kel where are  you hunni  

Jo, Nix I only got taken of the Clomid yesterday and I feel bloody marvelous   I think I am just glad to be having a break and be able to get back to normal for a bit, but I hope you 2 feel better soon  

Hello to FA, Sukie, Sharry, Angelus, Max and any one else I ahve missed


----------



## Kiah

HI guys!

Thanks for all your responses and I really hope that it is a real positive!  I am on my 5th cycle, 1st at 100mg but this is the only cycle I have had a lining of over 7mm which is what my clinic look for!  Don't have any symptoms though which is another reason that I am not letting myself get to excited.  Didn't have HCG, just clomid    I think I will follow your advice Rosie and tell work I have a sore back, better safe than sorry!

How is everyone else doing anyway, can't believe I was away for so long!  Most of the time I am addicted to this site but this month I just couldn't bring myself to post  

Rosie - How are things going with you and bubs?  Hope things are starting to get a bit better with your family, although I know will take a long time and that you are not in too much pain. 

Davis - Have you started your injections yet?  Sound slike it is good that you are off clomid.  I wouldn't up your metformin, some folk are just lucky enough not to have side effects.  Its good that your clinic has put you back on it - really don't know why they took you off it in the first place  

Hey Mrs R - how you getting on?

Really sorry that I haven't kept up to date with everyones news, will hopefully catch up in a few days  

Hope everyone is doing as well as can be on the   drugs or the   2WW or the   predrug wait!!!

Matty xx


----------



## Rosie P

Essex girlie said:


> Not even 11am and already we're talking about feltching!?!  Haven't heard that word for years... I've obviously been mixing in the wrong circles!


   You obviously have - aren't you glad you've found us classy Clomid ladies now? 

Hi Em. The SPD hasn't been too bad because I had all that time in bed ill. I got fitted for a new sexy SPD girdle at the physio dept at the Womens on Wednesday but I'm getting a lot of rib pains I think because it's pushing the baby up more. Then yesterday the car broke down on the motorway so I was stood for ages whilst the RAC guy fixed it up, and have been in agony all night and feels so painful today. I shouldn't have stood up but that's taught me! Am trying not to think about D-Day so much as I still have loads to do - need all the time I can get. We're just waiting for 'Bulky Bob' (have you seen those vans? ) to come and collect our old bed and then this weekend we have to get our bedroom finished so we can have our new bed delivered next week and set the cot up and everything. Then I will have to start on the nursery!

How are you getting on? It sounds to me like you're one of the lucky ones who won't get side effects on the Met. I think if you were going to get them they would have started now. Hope you manage to escape them as I hated having Met .

Ba, I reckon side effects and effectiveness of the meds don't always go hand in hand. I'd say count yourself lucky if you don't get them. 1500mg per day should be plenty to ensure it's doing it's job. Please don't wish Met  on yourself - it's worse than felching! 

Matty, the good thing about saying you have a bad back is that it should buy you a few weeks before you might decide to tell them the real reason. Good luck for testing. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## linlou17

davis - thanks i just got the whole bubble thing i have to click on Fi's to blow her some bubbles!!! i thought i had to click on mine (which isnt there!!) and then choose who to blow them to (oh dear i am such a twit - can you tell im blonde?!!!)

matty sounds positive fingers and toes crossed but i am sure it bfp, i have evaporation line last month after 10 mins did 2nd 3rd and 4th test!!! no second line appeared on any so i think its good news for you hun xx

nix sorry to hear about your dad but lovely you and your mum are so close i have had a rough time these past few years and even before that whenever i have needed them they have always been 100% behind me i could not ask more of them i also have a sister who is my bestest friend in the whole world well her and dp who is also great i forget sometimes just how lucky i am think i should start to concentrate on the things i have and not the things i want to have maybe i wouldnt moan quite as much then!!!!


----------



## maj79

Rosie glad that it got a little better for you at least, and I hope your back starts easing of today. We have never had any luck with bulky Bob they just dont seem to want our stuff   . Ohhh I hope I am a lucky one who escapes the s/e. Is there any particualr time you should take it, I took mine with my tea last night as I wanted to make sure I was at home just incase, but is this too late??

Linlou you had me giggiling with the bubbles, but I got to admit I thought the same when I first came on


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Em. Bulky Bob just came. I wanted to leave the bed outside as they can come from 7.30am!!! but god job we didn't as they don't take wet stuff and it's been raining a bit overnight. Wonder why they don't want your stuff - how ungrateful!!! I feel like I have been riding a horse and DH is panicking every time I get up because he thinks I'm going into early labour, but it's just very painful in the groin/ pubic area. I'm meant to be going for tea to Ego with a friend later too, so might have to pop a few strong painkillers to get me through.   Have never been there so will be interested to see what it's like.

I take my met after a good amount of food. At least something the size of a piece of toast I'd say. I usually take one after breakfast (but that's usually late morning) and then one after my evening meal which is usually about 9.30pm. It took me at least 2 months to get over side effects and even now I find it 'makes me want to go' after taking it, although not actual Metbum. I also found that I had problems drinking with it. In the end I worked out a system whereby I would wait an hour after the last drink, have a piece of toast or crumpet or something and then take the met and was ok. No way I was going to give up the drink!   You will find what works for you but glad you don't seem to be having side effects. If you do find you get them they can change the met to a slow release one and some people find that helps with side effects. Good luck! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## fallen angel

Ok sorry if I sound dumb but what the heck is feltching


----------



## Rosie P

Well not brave enough to type the explanation on here (and I'd probably have to remove it anyway ), so here's a link to the urban dictionary: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=felching

Rosie. xxx

/links


----------



## Essex girlie

Can't wait to see how you explain felching Ba! But thank you so much for cheering up my day at work no end.

Remember... no rude words!

Essex G


----------



## kellixxx

hi all

  matty well done and enjoy your pregnancy.xxxx

maj im HERE  

ba i will find out about strep b when the MD comes on the 22nd thanx for asking hun. how are you?


hope you all are fine and having a goo day.xx

kel


----------



## kellixxx

HO MY GOD FELTCHING MADE ME SICK JUST READING IT 

                                        




kel


----------



## Nix76

just clicked on that link and it was blocked by our IT department.  Gonna be the talk of the building now and known as the felching woman


----------



## Rosie P

Sorry for making you feel sick Kelli and potentially getting you the sack Nix - but we have to blame Ba for this as she was the one who felched first!  


Rosie. xxx


----------



## linlou17

oooh i clicked on felching link!!!!!!!! well they do say you learn something new everyday!!!


----------



## maj79

OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG I am going out of my mind with boredom, why can't it just get too 4'oclock so I can get out of this hell hole, I am not asking for much, just for a minute to feel like a minute and not an hour!!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17

just wanted to share this with you, last year my beloved grandma passed away she had a stroke and was ill for a week in hospital and it is the anniversary this weekend.  at the funeral each grandchild (there are 12 of us!!!) had a single sunflower we each wrote our own message on and since then my mum alaways buys sunflowers on grandma birthday, Christmas etc anyway for mothers day me and my sis bought her a nice pot for the garden and some sunflower seeds, she planted them ages ago and this week the very first flower has come out isn't that so lovely 

sorry its not to do with ttc but its such a lovely thing to happen it has been the hardest year ever for us.


----------



## linlou17

i remember how that feels em and i will be the same next week when back at work am just dreading it well rolll on home time for you then its WEEKEND!!!! YIPEE!!!


----------



## Nix76

Maj - I hear ya !!!  We were just saying the EXACT same thing here!  Today is going on forever !!

Linlou - that's really sweet.  

Nix.


----------



## maj79

Aw linlou that is good, I remember how distraught I was when my nan died, we thought she had had a stroke but it turned out to be cancer on the brain, it was 10 days before my birthday and it turned out she had already bought my present, it was a music box with a poem about a wonderful grandaughter and how lucky to have you as a grandaughter, it was weird, as if she knew, and I bawled my eyes out  

Nix it's bloomin awful isn't it, I am making everyone else suffer as well as I am singing christmas songs very very badly


----------



## linlou17

ah maj that is lovely that your nan had got you that what a nice gift and it must mean so much to you. i have got my grandmas wedding ring, i will use it when i get married (not that i have any plans to yet - well dp hasnt asked me anyway!! ) my grandma was wonderful and i still miss her badly but it was good to see the flower mum was almost in tears.

on a brighter note (before i start to  ) christmas songs?!!! i cannot believe you are singing christmas songs i used to work with a lady who had christmas cd she used to play it all day everyday from about oct - i hid it in the end!!!!!!!


----------



## maj79

I have been going since about june   people are starting to hate me


----------



## linlou17

that is so funny!!! im just not allowed to sing at all it doesnt matter what song it is ive to keep it zipped  i am totally tone deaf!!!!! i used to love karaoke until i heard myself one time oh dear was very embarrassing   especially as prior to that i thought i was good and used to dance and stuff like i was the star turn!!!!


----------



## maj79

On wednesday apparently I sounded like a dog getting its b!!!! cut of with no anisthetic (sp) so I'm not that good either   difference is if they dont like it they can get ear plugs   but I dont do karaoke I can shatter windows normally never mind if my voice went through an amplifier


----------



## linlou17

i work in the dentist my singing would scare patients more than the needle!!!!!!


----------



## Davis

I am bored as well!! I want to drink and drink and then dance on the table. Does anyone else dance on tables? 

Look away now if you are easily offended but Im bored: 
My feltching mate told me it was very lumpy   More beef stew then gravy   Obviously there a gay male. But another friend I was with said that they had done it by accident whilst pleasuring a woman!   

Oh karaoke: DH and I do a mean Elton John and Tikki Dee!!

Told you I was bored!


----------



## Nix76

Ba -    

Me, DH and a mate got hammered last weekend and were driving her neighbours insane by screeching our way through Singstar 90's.  I do a mean "pump up the jam" after half a bottle of bacardi !!


----------



## NuttyJo

DAVIS! how dare you say i would know anything about felching   little innocent me     i have no idea what made you think i had heard of it.....   

ummm the dog is humping the douvet that we have in the living room (dh is too cheap to let me have heaters on!!   ) how gross! 

i have no idea what i was going to say now, so hi ya everyone!


----------



## linlou17

me and my mate used to drive her dp mad singing " i think we're alone now" by tiffany and doing our dance routine (made up in junior school!!) aroung their front room sozzled on lambrini!!!!!!!!!!!  

davis how does somebody do that by accident?!!! (dont answer that question  )


----------



## Davis

I cant stop singing pump up the jam now! 
My DH, BF and I got hammered on the weekend and we started off singing and then tried to pole dance. It was so funny as all I could do was throw my legs around the pole and slide down very quickly getting inner thigh burn. DH clinged on with is legs wrapped around like a fireman but couldnt really move and my BF was an expert so we called her a tramp!   They had poles for dancing on at the club we were at in case your wondering.

My DH use to really fancy Tiffany so he reckons. Oh and Transvision Vamp as well.
Oh and you can do it my accident if you......  

Ok must work


----------



## lawsy

Linlou that was such a cute story!

Matty I bet you are pg, that happened with both my girls and took another few days before i got a strong pos line! I have since found out i ovulate irratically, but when i do it's late in cycle, so could've been why for me. So go easy at work!!!!!!!!!!

Guess what girls, AF arrived today, so I start Clomid tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17

gud story davis!! there is a club near us and with a pole and my BF did the crab down it and got stuck so she had to just roll over on the floor to get back up it was so funny!!!!

hope you all get finished for the weekend soon wonder what crazy stuff you will get up to this week?!!


----------



## linlou17

hi lawsy glad af came and you can now take clomid. if you ovulate erratically does that mean your cycle is irregular too? mine is all over show blood tests show i do ov but consultant told me not to use ov kits as would just end up stressed about them and just to make sure we have bms 2-3 times per week


----------



## NuttyJo

i think i need to stop comfort eating   just tried some clothes on to go out tonight and nothing fits


----------



## maj79

Jo I found that Clomid really increased my appitete (sp) so it might be that hun, try not to get too down hearted


----------



## lawsy

Linlou, my cycle has been all over the place! Anything between 32-44 days over the last 18 mths. then i started leaking milk! hormone test results showed my prolactin level was a little high which stops ovulation and lowers progesterone level, resulting in chemical pregnancies. can totally cock up opk's! been on dostinex for it and this month period was 33 days, so much better. now going to start clomid to boost ovulation.


----------



## maj79

Lawsy good luck with the clomid hun


----------



## fallen angel

wish i never asked what felching was....seriously!!!!


----------



## linlou17

lawsy all the best with the clomid. my cycle has been 31 - 63 days in last 6 months!! but developed psoriasis lately so think my body telling me to de-stress!! which iam tryting my best to do but back at work this week so wil have to wait and see!!


----------



## margocat

Matty - how are you doing - any more updates so excited for you - fantastic to hear these damn drugs actually work!

Well, I had my HSG today at St Mary's in Manchester.  Two wonderful radiographers who were just fab.  I hurt like hell, but only briefly, and the really good news is that tubes were apparently completely fine.  Hubby came too and he was sweet - looked really unwell when I was in pain!

So is good news.

Am hungover today after v late night last night at work dinner, and only just got in now from bro's birthday celebrations.

Hope everyone okay - no insomniac Cat tonight?!  

Night night all

MC
xx


----------



## lawsy

Thanks for all your good luck wishes girls!!!!!!! Nice to feel supported, cos havent told my friends about the clomid, cos i didnt want them to start pressurising/asking if it's worked all the time! Do you know what I mean?

Forgot to answer question about my doggies, there are 2 labs called Digby n Mondi, 1 sheepdog called Nellie, and three abandonned little campo dogs called, Techie, Scruff and Tash. When I met my fiance he took my 2 girls on and me his dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Supposed to be cleaning, but lacking motivation somewhat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17

i know what you mean about not telling people about your treatment, do they know you are ttc? we didnt tell anybody at first as did not want any pressure but when i went in hospital for lap and dye we told family and now some friends know too everyone has been great and supportive but we do get asked quite a lot if we have had any luck yet?!!! even my bloomin dad discussed my cycle last time we went on football match with him!! but we have learnt to get used to it because for me i need my family so that means i get the questions but i also get the support x


----------



## Kiah

Hi!

Well I honestly never thought I would see myself saying this but I think I have got a    I did another test this morning - Clearblue this time and was so convinced that it was going to be negative, couldn't bring myself to watch while the 2 minutes ticked away but when I did look the second line was there again, still quite faint but not so faint I got eye strain    Still don't have any symptoms though and still having some AF cramps (I know this is quite common but freaks me out all the same) and don't really 100% believe it    It feels so weird to think that I could possibly be pregnant  


MC - So glad that your HSG went well.  Mine was agony and I expected the worst so almost fell off the bed when they told me my tubes were totally clear    The drugs seem to have been working a lot around here of late! 

Jo - i put on half a stone which I just couldn't budge with clomid    My appetite went through the roof!  

Linlou - That is lovely with the sunflower!  I also totally miss my granny and often find myself wishing I could just give her a phone or pop round and see her  

Lawsy - Good luck withe the clomid    Very few people knew about our tx, sometimes I did wish that I have someone here I could really chat with about it bt to be honest i think for us it was easier this way and FF is great!

Hmmm would appear Cat has infected everyone with CHristmasitis in Fi's absence    I don't do singing - unless I am alone that is when I do love to wail along to everything    Mind you I have to say I would ratehr talki Christmas than felching anytime    one word - WHY?

Oh well must go and have a nose around the rest of the site

Matty xx


----------



## margocat

Matty - sp pleased for you!!  Amazing news!!       

Don't suppose it'll properly sink in until you go to the docs and they do a blood test and then it'll be 'official' if you know what I mean.

Soooo pleased for you.

Yes, HSG was pretty damn painful, but glad it's over.  Day 11 for me today, so some   this weekend and fingers crossed.

Linlou and Lawsy - I know what you mean about the telling family and friends, I tend to find it easier to talk at least a little bit about it, just to warn people off being flippant about the whole thing.  What I hate is the assumption from some that I'm putting my career first and am not interested in trying, which is so far from the truth it's not funny!

Hope everyone has good weekends.

Matty - how about trying one of those Clearblue digitals, if only to actually see the word PREGNANT!!!

MC
xx


----------



## linlou17

matty you must believe it now!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Shooting star

Matty, that's really fantastic news     It will probably be quite a few days before it really sinks in. So excited for you, there is now an every growing  clomid BFP group. Really hoping the rest of the girlies on her join us soon.

Mental note to self : NEVER READ LINK WHEN THE TOPIC IN QUESTION ORIGINALLY CAME FROM BA! I think little old innocent me is scared for life!

SS


----------



## lawsy

Congrats Matty, hope you can get to doc's soon to get your confirmation. N don't worry about symptoms I don't get many in early pg either n never any sickness!

       

My family n friends know we're trying to conceive, n that i had early m/c last year n that my prolactin was up. but havent said about the clomid incase they all get their hopes up!!! plus i don't have to deal with their disappointments on top of my own. 

ironically my mum spent the other night telling me that me n my bro were both clomid babies, which i never knew!!!!!! i did know they took few years ttc n then my younger bro was a suprise pg conceived when i was 6 wks old, no fert meds! imagine that!!!!!!!!!!!!! 6 weeks after dropping?


----------



## linlou17

hey lawsy they didnt mess around ha!ha!     there is 18 months in me and my sis and i dont know how my mum managed.  my mum had a baby when she was only 18 but the babay only lived for 4 hours   after that they decided to wait a while before another baby,to buy a house, have holidays etc plus my mum had a bit of a breakdown and then when they decided to have another baby it took her a year to conceive so she knows (in a way) what we are going through as she was disappointed month after month although did not need fertility treatment. she is very supportive but i do sometimes feel like i am letting them down especailly when my cycle goes longer and she is convinced im pg i keep telling her i wont be and to wait and af will surely come but she will call me and i know she is ringing to see if af has come but darent ask me!!! its so funny as sson as phone rings me and do look at eachother and we know who is calling before we pick the phone up! she even has my cycles marked in her diary!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Afternoon all!!

Matty-have been following your diary-CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Must be so surreal to type those words!!!!

Am now on day 4 of 5 days of Clomid and oh dear me, DH got it with both barrels last night!!! (I don't mean it as in 'IT').  Had complete rant at him about how he isn't supporting me and just treating me like i'm mad rather than considering the fact that am actually taking horrid tablets that turn me into mad cow!!!! (he is actually v supportive but mood yesterday was very much 'the world is against me').  Anyway, had lots of grovelling to do today!!! Just finishing off getting ready for holidays and need to start packing seeing as we go Monday-am SOOOOOOO excited!!! maybe the relaxation will help ttc!!!

How is everyone today?? up to anything exciting??

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## linlou17

hi tinkerbell or should i say she devil!!!   i was the same when on clomid its so hard and emotions and hormones all over the place i kept bursting into tears at work the slightest thing could set me off i either erupted in fury or became a quivering wreck!!!!! im sure the holiday will do you good its great to get away have a break and relax. where are you going to?

im not doing anything exciting just some college work (BORING!!!) i cant be bothered have lost all intrest in my job and so in the course as well which is a shame i have waited ages for funding to do course and now cannot be bothered and you know what i really couldnt care less!! that is so not like me i have always loved my job and tried my very best but feel so unappreciated and let down with it just lately


----------



## tinkerbelle78

thats a shame you've lost interest-what do you do?? I do understand the lack of enthusiasm though although I'm hoping that mine was just due to needing a holiday!!

We are off to the Med on a cruise and DH is now upstairs doing all the ironing whilst I am suffering as have come down with a random cold!!!! Which couldn't have come at a worse time as I suffer with really bad ear pain when flying normally let alone with having a cold on top!!

These tablets just seem to turn me into a raving monster-a red mist descends and I seriously loose all rational thought which can be a bit scary.  Wish I actually experienced some floods of tears but no, just rage!!!!   DH has been a gem but he seems to get the brunt of it all!


----------



## NuttyJo

hey girls, how is everyone today?

Matty, congrats on your BFP hun, enjoy! Gives me hope that these crazy pills can actually work. We're having a surge of BFPs on here with clomid lately...     good luck to everyone! 

Well, I think im on  my 2ww at the mo, i say think as i havnt been paying attention as to where I am in my cycle!     It kinda feels good not to stress about it though   

I have been feeling like poo poo all day, went out for a meal last night and am blaming it on that. Everytime I bend down whilst doing housework I want to be sick and I dont like it! Got a back ache and am knackered aswell. I am going to start a 2ww diary next clomid cycle so I can compare my symptoms each month. 

I have felt a little stressed the past week as it should have been my mum and dads 25th wedding anniversary friday but they have been seperated since oct last year. Dad hasnt been coping very well with it and I was worrying how he would react on Friday. Turns out he went to France for something to take his mind off it! Hes been down today and keeps ringing me crying. I had to persuade him to stay at home as he had been drinking and wanted to go on his motorbike for a ride   Im just praying that he listens to me and doesnt do something silly. 

 to everyone xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

Morning ladies, sorry for depressing you all yesterday! I have picked myself up and am feeling a little better now so no need to hide from me!   

Anyone know the best way to get a splinter out? Got one in my thumb and it just wont budge and the more i pick at it, the sorer it becomes   

Tanya, saw your wedding piccys on ********, you looked lovely! How do you stay so slim on these mental pills?   Im not overeating, im just eating the wrong things at the mo.... comfort food! 

I miss Fi   

Cat, you're being quiet, thats not like you! Where are you?!

Kel, hows bump commign along? Are you showing yet?

Max, hi ya, how are you feeling today?

Katie & Em, ta for all the drinks!   

BA, loved the piccy you left me, summed up how i was feeling the other day lol

Rosie, not long to go now! Are you getting excited yet?

Hi to everyone else i have missed, sorry but theres just loads of us now, I keep forgetting people!  

       to all

Love jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Jo I am here hunny .. just been feeling a bit down, fretting whether I will get dates right and wondering if it will ever happen you know usual story lol I had pains yesterday but no positive ov test before that ..

That and I have been painting and sorting out my wireless connection which although works is tempermental it keeps cutting off and the speed is really slow .. any technical people on here that know how to solve that ?

Sorry to hear about your Dad hun it is hard when you are the supportive one cos at the end of the day they are adults and make their own decisions that you have no control over .. I am sure he will be sensible tho hun x
Cat


----------



## NuttyJo

Hey Cat, I will have a word with DH as hes an IT consultant, see if he can give you any advice on why its being a pain in the bum for you. Sorry you have been feeling down, remember im here if you wanna talk ok. We all get bad days and understand how you're feeling so dont worry about ranting and raving at us   

Love Jo xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ummm DH just spoke some weird language to me about connections and stuff....     Maybe hes been taking these crazy pills instead of me   Anyway, he said you can email or msn him (will send you the address via pm) and then he can advise you better than going through me!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Jo x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Cat

Sorry you are feeling a bit down, hang in there   Glad you are back posting, it can get quiet without you, especially when Fi is not around either. Really hope you get computer sorted out with Jo's  DH's help.

SS


----------



## NuttyJo

I think we're all having Fi withdrawal symptoms   We are too quiet and grumpy latley, bring on the smiley happy ladies!     

I want another husky puppy.... am i mad?!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes come back Fi we miss you   thanks ladies I don't mean to be a sad puss .. but sometimes it is sooooo hard ..I phoned my Mum up as she really doesn't know how much it gets to me and how I feel and never asks ..I just went into automatic mode of everything is ok .. even though it feels shi**y! I don't know what I would do without you lovely lot .. its the one place you can come and you know that people will understand how you feel.. my Mum would just come out with something like .. oh well at least you tried..or just think of all the things you can do without kids ... argh all of which would make me cry as I would give up anything for the chance to be a Mum, I don't care about fancy holidays and an expensive lifestyle ..
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

BUT IT IS ONLY 100 SLEEPS TIL CHRISTMAS YAY !!


----------



## Davis

Hi girls 
Just a quickie from me as Im an emotional wreak this weekend, keep crying because Im homesick and am so down - its such a leftfield emotion I've gotta blame my hormones because if I dont then Im a raving loony.

Jo - glad you liked the pic, sorry you received two of them. I meant to send just one to Cat and then one to others but messed it up so you all got 2!!! Also very sorry about all the bombs but I like being a pirate and only have 3 people that I can bomb so even though I refuse to bomb 70% of the time I cant do anything until I use them. I havent been able to bite anyone because none of my friends took up my invite so I took it off and will join again under other invites so I can spread the love around so to speak! Hope your Dad's feeling better, try not to worry yourself too much.

Cat - likelwise sorry about the 2 pics etc. My mum doesnt really understand either, which is strange because she had m/c and difficulty ttc herself and her mother had a stillborn. Last month was the anniversary of my m/c and she just said I have to stop thinking about it. Yeah like if there was a switch I could flick and forget ttc and m/c pain then believe me I would! But they are a different generation arent they. They came out of a war and rationing and their parents lived through the war so they have been taught about loss in a very different way to us.

SS - what shocked by lil ole me!!!

Must run
Ba
x


----------



## linlou17

cat that is so funny are all mums the same?..ours seem to share catchphrases intended to cheer us up!!! my mums faves are "make the most of your time now coz when you have a baby it will all be different" or the best one is "ooh at least you can have lots of fun trying!!!!!" bless her she is so sweet xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes ..think they all went to the same school of Motherhood.. but my Mum had no problem at all having us three kids so can't really expect her to understand and she never  experienced having a miscarriage.

I hope if I am ever blessed to be a Mum that I would be more empathetic having gone through it.. 

Well dinner is in the oven .. seem to be running about 2 hrs behind schedule today even though I was up early .. 

Watching F1 .. but missed the start doh! you can tell I am a bit of a blokie can't you watching F1 and Rugby lol.. I like watching lots of sport...not into footie much tho can't believe they think that Colin McRae is dead - real shock .. and ironic considering you would have thought if anything his motor racing career (rallying) would have been more dangerous than a helicopter flight.. 

I hate seeing anything like that .. and everything like that just makes me cry at the moment...

I watch the news and just blub...I can't even blame it on the crazy drugs as not on them this month ..it must be last months still working! back on them next month
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

oh god, im the same! i heard about colin mcrae and his 5 yr old son dying and that set me off. then i read about madeline mccaan again and that they're starting a new appeal to find her and that made me cry too!   i seriously do think these drugs are worse when you're not taking them!     

BA, no probs about the bombing.... I shall get you back!   Pirates is so simple but also very addictive for some reason, I just sit there clicking away, sailing as far as the eye can see....    

Cat, have you emailed DH? We've just been out for sunday lunch at the local pub (was scrumptious!) and he hasnt checked his emails yet. I shall tell him to get a move on if you have     

Am off to enjoy a glass of wine in the sunshine


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Jo .. I think it might be because the wireless usb thing is supposed to be connected to a high speed usb point which I don't have on my pc, so really need to know if that is something I can easily add ..otherwise will have to rethink things.. 

OMG was his son in there with him .. thats even more awful    his poor wife/partner .. 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

Aparently it was Colin, His 5yr old son, His sons friend and a friend of Colin's. According to the news I just read. It says the police wernt sure if they was going to be able to identify the bodies as it was such a bad crash   

I have no idea about usb dingle dangle things so will ask DH to  read what you wrote and see if it makes sense to him!


----------



## angelus

Congratulations matty....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yay [fly]     [/fly]

Congrats hun x
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Afternoon Girls  

Hope you aren't all too bad. I am STILL watching the Godfather trilogy, feel like I have been here for days   or maybe that's because I have  

Just a quick question, if you take met in the morning are you ok to drink by early evening?

All you *********** I have sent you a lucky charm to try make dreams come tru   

Em


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls

Well thanks to the chitter chatters meet up this weekend the  has finally turned up. So 1st ever crazy pill tomorrow evening.

Just a question,sorry if it's silly, can you take clomid and anti-biotics at the same time?

    well done Matty  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## linlou17

oooh i am so mad and upset my cousin had made a beautiful bouquet of flowers and taken them to grandma's memorial tree as it is 1 year today since she passed away and someone has nicked it!!!       they want to hope i dont find out who they are! how awful is that?

colin mcrae story so very sad and his sonwas their too the poor family and those of the others involved, crash so bad could not recognise that it was a helicopter according to news   its all sad stories that you hear it gets you down


----------



## maj79

Shellebell as far as I know hun it is fine, but I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong. Good luck with your first cycle


----------



## linlou17

shellbell does it say anything in leaflet with clomid?x


----------



## NuttyJo

shellebell, i dont know if its ok or not, just wanted to wish you lots of luck


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Clomid should be finewith antibiotics hun..I have taken them and GP told me it was fine..

Just sat crying watching the Grenadier Guards prog on tv ..such a waste of young lives .. and it showed one of them a couple of weeks before saying he was a mixture of really nervous and excited..little did he know what he had in front of him     well just ate a bowl of pudding and now feel sick lol .. and guilty lol .. but hey sometimes only comfort food will do..  

Thanks for the lucky pants and other charms ..  
Cat x


----------



## cleg

hi there peeps  hope you are all well + to anyone who got a BFP while i was away congrats to you 

had a nice time away + booked to go back next year, took last lot of clomid while away so we are now in the jiggy zone  think its a waste of time but it has to be done 

hope your all ok 

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Thanks for the replies girls. It didn't say either way about the anti-b's, typical  

Cat ~ I have watched that prog all throu the series, just new that something like that was coming up. I have it taped as was away over weekend and didn't know if I would be back in time. I take it I need my hankie   I get chocked up about anythng to do with the forces, my Cousin was in the 1st gulf war   and my Dad and his brothers are of the age that they were all in the forces doing national service

Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Shellebelle ..well I blubbed   

My bad head has eased since I ate pear sponge pudding .. so I highly recommend it as a headache cure  

More bad things happening... there has been a plane crash in Thailand and 48 people or something are feared dead.. and they think there may be British amongst them... Stop it bad world ..its not funny   you are making lots of people sad this weekend  

Linlou that is awful hun ..it reminds me how my Grandfather's carer..who was one of his girlfriends daughters ..but not his daughter.. she 'cared' for my grandfather and was paid for it ..and just before he died we found out she had been emptying his bank account for her own use.. and she brought some flowers to the funeral ..but when my Dad went back to check on the grave later on they had gone ..and it turned out she had then taken them and put them on her Mum's grave.. which I think is sick .. she was basically only buying them for show..and she took money from my grandfathers account on the day he died so he probably paid for them too.. the police said that my Dad couldn't do anything because she had offered to pay the money back ..but she then makes excuses every month as to why they can't have the full amount she agreed every month.. its so wrong.

Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Cleg - Good to have you back

Cat - I agree there is too much bad news around. Anyone got a happy/funny story?

Have just had a week off work sick and really not looking forward to going back tomorrow. Just don't have any motivation at all. Spend most of my time really tired or really worried or both! Booked a scan for a fortnight, when I should be 14wks so here starts another version of the 2ww.

Just wish dreams come true for all you lovely ladies. Sending you all some baby dust 
  

SS


----------



## linlou17

cat that is so awful   god there are some truely awful sick people around.  not told my cousin they was nicked she would be so upset it was such a lovely thing for her to do, she always used to take flowers for grandma who loved them.

dont want to watch news its so depressing its bad news after bad lately.

SS thinking of a story for you, have you any to start us off?xx


----------



## NuttyJo

ummm....trying to think of a happy story!

well, the other day my dh wore his new pink shirt (yes i said pink   ) and my 2yr old nephew told him only girls wore pink!   dh has not worn it since   

also, them snowballs (marshmallow covered in choc and coconut) are buy one get one free in somerfields... that always makes me happy   

did that chear any of you up?


----------



## linlou17

yes it did!! thanks jo i love kids they are so honest and they really mean what they say its so funny!

the other day my mum was playing with my niece  who is 3 and she said to my mum "you think you're so funny you don't you?!" it was so grown up and a little bit cheeky but very funny!!!!

just watched the chandelier only fools and horses!! classic!


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha! cat will kill me for telling you this but it made me laugh so thought i would share it....

shes been having some technical difficulties with her wireless recently and it turns out she had been hijacking her neighbours connection!   naughty naughty cat!    

normal cat activity should resume shortly if dh can sort it out for her!


----------



## Kiah

Oops naughty Cat!!!      think of all the money you could have saved yourself if you had just done that and not had your own connection  

Linlou - wee kids can get away with saying such cheeky things can't they - it always just sounds cute    I can't believe people would steal flowers off a memorial tree      What goes through people heads  

Jo - mmmmmmm snowballs - love em!!!!

Cat - Thats an awful story with your grandad    People like that make me sooooo mad  

Cleg - Glad you had a good holiday   Have fun with the    

Em - I would have thought you would be ok to drink by early evening if you took your met in the morning.  I take 2 x500mg with my tea (works better for me that taking them separately ) so if I am drinking I tend to miss the complete day out but thats just coz of the time I take them.  I find if I take them earlier I often feel kinda sick. Just be careful as you can get drunk faster (I never noticed the difference as I am usually gone after one drink anyway    )

Shelly - You should ring NHS24 - they should be able to tell you.  Are you mean to take them tonight?  If not then I have also rang my local chemist who has advised me down the phone  

Thank you every one for all the congrats    Still feel like I am only playing though  

Hope everyone is doing fine! and a huge HI!!! to everyone I have rudely missed  

Matty xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha ..Thanks Jo ..how embarrasing ..wondered why my connection was so rubbish     ..amazing how easy it was tho to connect to theirs lol.. it is now fixed Jo ..between your hubby and BT managed to sort it out ..I gave your DH the wrong key (password) ..as there are two ...just to confuse me lol.. so all sorted and this connection is much much faster !! and mine is protected so no-one else can get on it lol

Right off to bed now ..talking to India for half an hour has worn me out !

Thank your DH Jo for me bless his heart  
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Cheers Matty I take 2 x 500mg in the morning, I am ok with the sickness as I have been on anti sickness and vertigo tabs for about 2 years, not that they work   so I am used to it  . Ooooo and I look forward to getting drunk quicker unfortunaltly I takes me a bit too get drunk so I might end up turning into a cheap date for DP  

Linlou this world is turning even worse, that is disgraceful what they have, respect and empathy has gone out of this world and it is soo sad. xx

Jo there must be something wrong with me, you mentioned chocolate and I didn't get any cravings    

Kelllll were are you hun, are you hiding again    

Hope everyone else is fine and dandy.

Emxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol glad its sorted cat! he just said you had emailed to say its all fixed    your neighbours will wonder why their connection has suddenly gone twice the speed   

i had a gross dream about being violently sick and then woke up feeling sicky    have also still got a splinter and my thumb looks like its getting ready to drop off! i have tried sticking a needle in it but the splinter has gone down and not across so i think i need tweezers instead. It blumin hurts though! 

whats everyone up to today? xxx


----------



## fallen angel

Morning ladies, just read about the funny stories and just had to tell you this one, when my ds first started school i was asking him if he liked his teacher and what she was like and he said to me well she is really nice mum but today she bent over and one of her lungs fell out. Needless to say I was roilling on the floor laughing once it dawned on me that he actually meant her (.)(.). Bless him.
Hope you are all doing okay and have had a lovely weekend, love Fa X
P.S Jo that splinetr sounds nasty it may be infected, if you cant get it out with tweezers Id go to the docs and get them to have a look at it, ouch hun so sorry it must be sooo painful x


----------



## fallen angel

Oh I meant to say thanks to kelli for the comment on my profile, thankyou hun i was chuffed to bits when i saw that, never had one before  x


----------



## NuttyJo

lol fa, that story made me laugh, children are so funny!

also my thumb has gone a bit swollen and (sorry tmi) is kinda ooozing gunk   defo think its infected. its on my left hand and im right handed but its amazing how much you need to use that damn thumb! rang my dad and he said soak it in some warm salty water for a bit and see if that helps, so am gonna do that and then if its no better tomorrow i will go to the doctors (have the car then so wont have to walk 6 miles   ) 

Im worrying about Loki aswell, he is being good   he is never good 2 days in a row!   

Oh and just noticed i have some comments on my profile from you lovely ladies   sorry i hadnt noticed them before!

Am off to soak my thumb, back later girls!


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls!

Firstly - Matty, congratulations hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How's everyone doing today ??

It's day 39 day and I've pee'd on 2 sticks over the weekend, both of which were negative, but still no sign of AF.  Very annoying !  

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

Nix, were your cycles random before clomid? Maybe they're just messing you about?   You know how our bodies love to be cruel to us   I would have thought though that as soon as you pee'd on a stick AF would arrive as it always does with me    Hope you know one way or another soon hun cos the not knowing it the worst thing!


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning girls

Didn’t post over the weekend as I had the blues big time.  

Tested on Sat morning and got BFN. Still waiting for AF to arrive though (should have been yesterday).

I was so disappointed because I really felt different this month and was convinced it had worked.
Oh well, that’s the end of my clomid journey now and I guess I’ll have to gear myself up for IUI or IVF. So frustrating as we are one of the many couples that have unexplained infertility. I ovulate OK, no gynae problems, HSG clear, DH has OK swimmers – and yet we still can’t make a baby.

I just long for the chance to carry a baby inside me and give birth – I just know my DH would make such a great dad and we’ve got very parents around us too who would be the best grandparents in the world.

Makes me feel like a failure to be honest. I’m not overweight or underweight, I no longer smoke, I drink only occasionally and have a healthy diet. What else can I do?

My friends all have kids now and most of them merrily smoked and drank their way through their pregnancies with no problems. Life seems so unfair sometimes.

So sorry for the rant but I’m so upset that Clomid hasn’t worked, trying to keep it together at work today, but all I want to do is lie on the sofa with my duvet and cry myself to sleep.

Roll on tomorrow
Essex G


----------



## maj79

Essex Girlie   Sorry you are feeling so bad and you got a BFN. The world doesn't seem to have any rhyme or reason. Good people who would make excellant mum's and Dad's struggle, while people who think their children shouldn't effect their lives seem to be able to pop them out ! After the struggle we all go through you are entitled to some time for yourself and feeling low, help you take stock and hopefully come back stronger after letting the negative feelings out. What ever you move on to now I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## NuttyJo

Im so sorry Essex Girlie   

Make sure you allow yourself to grieve for this cycle and then look positively to the next step. Wishing you all the luck in the world hun


----------



## Nix76

Essex Girlie -     Just not fair is it !

Jo - yeah, my cycles were irregular before the clomid, so I guess it's just back to business as usual on this month off.  

Nix.


----------



## linlou17

essex girl so sorry you are feeling low its so hard my best friend left her partner for his best mate and 2 months later was pg!!! was the last thing in the world she wanted and the thing i want the most she has drank and smoked all way through and its so hard to watch other people who sometimes dont realise how lucky they are to have that chance its not fair! hopefully will be our time soon (fingers crossed honey!)

irregular cycles are a pain in the   aswell as they give us false hope, and i thought it was just me who seemed to time doing test 10 seconds before af!!!!

cat       that is so funny you was connecting to your neighbours!

i am back to work tomorrow i soooo dont want to go back!


----------



## kellixxx

Essex girl   sorry you got a bfn Hun good luck this cycle.xxx



Hi all how are you all??


Maj I'm here stop panicking.lol

Jo yes i have a bump its HUGE   


kel


----------



## maj79

It's been really quite without you Kel   Welcome back hun. How was your weekend you get up to anything good


----------



## linlou17

ah kel nice to hear that you are blooming!!!    

just got my rota for this week i am back at work tomorrow   and me and another girl are down for a meeting but i dont know anything about it, this is not what i wanted to go back too now i will be worrying what it is about and im not even back yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## kellixxx

Well you know i cant keep my mouth shut em so it would have been like a gost town with out gobby     


Yeah i went to newcastle to a greek restraunt and then out round the town. I was a very good girl and never even wanted a     

What did you do hun apart for missing me     


kel


----------



## maj79

Er had a godfather marathon, but the dvd crashed about half an hour from the end of the third film   . Got motivated and have been going on the treadmill, but ended up pulling my back when I was folding it up   so no more treadmill for me for a little while  . And that is about it, quite boring really. OOOO been doing loads of cooking tho which I love. 

 at you not even wanting a drink, that is really scary  .


----------



## NuttyJo

just a quick question... can anyone do the chicken dance on shayne wards video (think its called 'if thats ok with you' ) i have just had it on and tried it but felt like a loon on clomid crazy pills


----------



## kellixxx

Treadmill     you no wonder your back is bad   


All the god father? you will be there forever. are you mad


----------



## maj79

I was there forever   Just gutted I missed the end of it now, but one of the girls in work is going to lend it too me.

Er it's not the running on the treadmill that has injured me it's the tidying up after myself   See I always knew it was better to be untidy


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Essex Girlie   you need to give yourself and DH some real pamper time and time to get through this ..it is not the end of the road hun and who knows you may have one iui and get pregnant straight away             don't give up hun .. but make the most of this time and have fun together .. if one thing losing my partner has taught me is you have to make the most of your time together ..plan some fun things and do things that you have always wanted to do .. just think of it as a check list before you get to have your long awaited baby rather than instead of ..as there is still plenty of hope for you hun .. it is just really hard when it fails at this point ..I don't have many cycles left so that point is approaching for me too and I know it will be hard. 

We are all here for you hun .. come and rant and rave to us whenever you need to  
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

STEP AWAY FROM THORGHTS OF FITNESS    


how is the met going?


----------



## maj79

Ok you know, I haven't had met   which is a bigggg bonus, was a bit worried about that for when I was in work, as you know I always work reallly reallly hard and dont like to skive   , problem is I am now inundated with bananas


----------



## kellixxx

banannas ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ??

Well it wouldnt be funny if your met   came at work now would it.


Well done you. it sounds like its going ok?


----------



## maj79

Banana's are suppose to help stop met bum, so I bulk bought   I am going to turn into a proper little monkey   Fingers crossed I will be alright, as long as this feeling like iwant to pass out isn't a side effect  

When is your next scan hun??


----------



## max_8579

Hi maj,

  How do you find people on face book ? im a member but cant findany of ulot on there.xxx


----------



## maj79

Max I have pm'd you to tell you what to search for, then from mine you will be able to see some of the other girls on there to add as well hun


----------



## margocat

Hello!  

Essex Girlie - poor you.  Hope things feel a bit better this afternoon.  I know how you feel, I think you have to mourn each stage of the process.  In some ways, you shouldn't write off this month until AF arrives, but I know it feels like a waste of time once you've had a BFN.  

You should see moving on to IUI or IVF as opportunities though - that's what I'm trying to do.  Take the view that you'll do whatever it takes, and the more obstacles they throw at you, the more determined you become hopefully.  There's a bit of me that is quite looking forward to moving onto more invasive measures (I know that's mad) cos somehow I like the idea of knowing exactly what is happening when, which I feel is missing at the moment. 

Anyway - wishing you lots of love and a big hug.  It is completely crap and unfair - we all agree.


----------



## Essex girlie

Thank you so much for all your kind and supportive posts - never under-estimate how much they mean to people.
I'm really touched by some of your words - and Cat I plan to take your advice and concentrate on me and DH having a good time. 

AF arrived 10mins after posting - so have cheered myself up by booking two days in hotel in Brighton in October, so we have something to look forward to!

Thank you thank you thank you
Essex G


----------



## Shooting star

Jo

If you have not sorted your splinter problem here is an idea. There is a thick white cream, that comes in a tub, I think it is called magnesium sulphate but your chemist would know. It is literally used to 'draw things out'. I have used it when I got an infection down the side of my nail due to a splinter. I put a generous amount of this stuff on my finger and covered it with a plaster. It drew out the infection and the splinter within 24 hours. Hope this helps.

SS


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone How are you all.  I tell you everytime I am away for a few days a   or two pops up!!!    to all you girlies.  Hope you have a fantastic 9 months.  I think it is something in the air to be honest - found out last night that my uncle's girlfriend is 5weeks pregnant too.  To be honest I am really happy for them both I really am but I just burst into tears when my mum told me.  It hit me like a train.  It's a horrible feeling to be upset because someone else is happy.  DH was crying too because he hates seeing me upset.  I'm fine now and looking forward to the new addition but felt really bad yesterday because I upset my mum because she couldnt understand why I was so upset (she doesn't know what we are going through you see)  Does anyone else ever feel like this.  I feel so spoilt and a total b***h when I have my "it's not fair" half hours.  I went for my 28 day blood test today and have an appointment with docs on Wed.  Hopefully it will be good news.  I think i'm about 3/4 days away from   but don't really have any signs.  One of my boobs (yes I know random and TMI) was a little sore yesterday but it seems to have gone away again now.  I don't what is a good sign or not and to be honest I try not to look into it because I don't want to get my hopes up too much but at the same time I am trying to stay positive!!!    

Hope you are all ok and sorry for the me me me post.  I am trying to catch up but you lot chat so quick!!!   
   to you all xxxxxxxxxxx

Ps   to you essex G xx


----------



## NuttyJo

SS, I might try that as if not I may have to give up my hitchhiking hobby....


----------



## Shooting star

Now that does sound like an interesting hobby!  Yes, give the stuff a try it worked wonders for me and also took pain away. You don't need a prescription for it either, just visit the chemist.

SS


----------



## cleg

just another ickle hello

you all talk to much + i cant keep up with you gobby lot 

  

xxx


----------



## cleg

right i got 4 follies at 26mm + 4 at 18mm so if you dont hear from me i ainyt gone on another jolly just doing the jiggy 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhh! well done cleg    

get plenty of    in!


----------



## cleg

ta Jo 

Kelli forgot to ask have you only got one in there then or what ?? 

xxx


----------



## Kiah

OMG Cleg! 8 follies and they are still letting you go ahead    My clinic would only let us go ahead with a maximum of 3 but did say that and over 2 was still quite risky


----------



## linlou17

flower le - glad you have got it out of your system it does you good but it is so hard when ttc everybody else seems to get pg except for you! i know so many people who are expecting and yes i am happy for them but really really want to know when it will be my turn??

essex girl brill advise given to you to conventrate on you and hubby that is what me and dp are doing aswell we are going somewhere each week even if just out for a meal to break the routine and have something to look forward to at the end of the week, heres hoping it makes all the difference (fingers crossed!)


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Blimey hun that is loads are they not concerned that you have so many ? you could end up with quads or more lol.. blimey it would be worth staying in bed for 9 months to get quads wouldn't it argh !!   good luck hun        

Max hope you find us ..think we should have a big FF gang on there ..there is an Australian FF gang on there but we need our gang on there.. 

Well donor is booked in for wed, friday and sunday and I have a scan on Monday so at least I will know if I have ovulated by then .. so can you all keep fingers crossed for me and send me lots of positive vibes xxxx

I don't know about you lot but I think Essex Girlie deserves some bubbles .. as long as she is not on a special number that is ... who is going to help me ?

Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Hey Cat!         for your scan, good that you have got your donor booked for three times this month    I'm up for bubble blowing duty as long as not ruining special numbers - I get sooo confuzzled on this thread when it comes to bubbles


----------



## NuttyJo

I will help if she doesnt want to keep her number


----------



## NuttyJo

oh fingers and toes crossed for cat!


----------



## cleg

Cat goodluck with donor hunny me fingers + toes will be crossed for ya 

as for anyone advising me not to do the jiggy nope no-one, the scan was mainly to see if hydros had returned + when took the results upto the ward the sister of reproductive medicine said nothing + just said the Con would discuss the results when i go in oct 

i now know that its a lot but it also appears that the hydro has returned in left tube so have to give it my all this month girls cos there aint no more clomid 

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

only 1 cleg but the size of me you would think it was 3     my weight is only going on my belly (for now)


good luck to you hun fingers crossed for you


----------



## NuttyJo

ok finger hurts from bubble blowing so having a rest now (dont wanna loose my thumb and finger aswel    )  

watched a film yesterday that was good, but also bad if you're ttc as the woman got pg on a drunken one night stand   arrrghhhh! if only     

the blumin cats have decided we needed another pet in the house... a blumin mouse!   i am cr*pping myself, they scare the life out of me   HEEEELLLLLPPPPPPPPP!


----------



## Kiah

I'm light headed from all that blowing  

Eew a wee mousey!  Glad I don't have cats


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well you can tell I am a ocd bubble blower cos I had to blow them all to the same amount of bubbles lol ..apart from you lot who have loads already..  

Thanks for the good luck and positive vibes ..I so hope we succeed this month      10th time lucky !!

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Can someone blow me a bubble onto an even number pleeeeese ..thanking you muchly x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

ITS ONLY 99 DAYS TIL CHRISTMAS AND CHRISTMAS PUDDINGS ARE NOW IN THE SHOPS HA HA HA HA ...please let me be preggars by Christmas          
and all my lovely FF's too x

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

there ya go cat! hope you like that number hun


----------



## flower le

All i want for christmas is a BFP (my smileys aren't working!!) Can everyone put me on the end of their list to santa please??  Anyway night and god bless to you all xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I blew you lots of bubbles Flower Le ..hope that helps  

How long is Fi away for   she is probably having a great time without us tho  

Jo thats a lovely rounded number thanks   it suits an ocd rounded number person lol

Night night ..oh I mean good day lol .. I just fancy crawling back into bed   ..oh forgot to tell you what the prize of the day was yesterday from digging my garden    .. think I told you that I dug up a utensil tray the other week   .. well yesterday it was a deep fat fryer !!    just waiting for the cuddly toy ..and it will be like the generation game lol

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

How are you ladys today?? ?? ?? ?? 



maj how is your back??


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

try and dig up the secret of getting pregnant cat! you could make a fortune! although, watching some of the people around here all you need to do is get drunk, sleep around and bobs your uncle, you're having a baby   

anyway, how is everyone today? i am freeeeeeeeeeeezing cold, maybe time to put my heaters on   

love ya x


----------



## maj79

Morning All

It's a lot better thanks Kel, still not fab but managed to go back on the treadmill so thats good any way.

How are you feeling today


----------



## Nix76

Morning all !!

Sooooo cold in London this morning !

How's everyone doing ?

Essex G - sorry AF showed hun     Weekend away in Brighton sounds like a good plan to me, we've just booked a weekend in York. Great minds think alike !

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

Fantastic em never felt better 

glad your feeling better.xx


kel


----------



## fallen angel

Hello ladies, how are you all doing? Well my dog is playing up big time, he has destroyed 2 cat flaps to date and now I have a gaping hole in my back door and its blowing a gale through it. I tried to tape some cardboard over it but about 10 mins later Merlin ripped it off, so Im fighting a losing battle. I think when dh gets in Im going to get him to board it up. I think it has to be one of the strangest sights I have ever seen.. a gigantic german shepherd with his humongous head stuck through a catflap, I think he just enjoys wearing them 
On a completely different note, im a bit confused with my cycle, I am utterly convinced I ovulated earlier than I should have. I went for folly scan on day 10 and she said I had one ripe folly but didnt say what size it was, but just said have fun over the next few days, then on day 12 I got ov pains, the reason Im a bit confused is my ticker says I should ov on day 15ish, but I think I ov'd earlier, so does that make my test day earlier or what? I think to save confusion I will just leave it as it is and see what happens. It is normal to ov earlier than expected Really appreciate any help with that one, love to all FA x


----------



## Essex girlie

HI Girls,

Thank you for all your postive vibes! I'm in a much better mood today and I have no special bubble numbers - the more the merrier I say!!  

FA - I think ovulation is like babies, we have no control and no say in the matter! 

Nix - how you doing hun? Where are you in your cycle? 

Cat - great news about donor, fingers crossed for you this month. 

Jo- hows the splinter?

Everyone else - sorry trying to type this quickly before Boss comes over to my desk, so forgive the group message - lots of     to all you TTC's and all you preggers ladies.

Had hilarious time this morning as DH had to provide   sample before our meeting with consultant next week. We're lucky that we can do it at home and get it to pathology in the timescale, but it all went wrong this morning. Site of my DH running round bedroom starkers trying to get it all in the pot made me scream with laughter - which of course didn't help him at all! Not very romantic either so I hope he's still talking to me when I get home.    

I've got blood test and scan on Thursday to check any pre-existing follies have disappeared, then we should be all set for the consultant to discuss the next step. 

Really looking forward to having a month with no treatment now - you all gave me great advice and now I just want to enjoy myself   - and drink loads of wine!  

Hope you all have a great day - thank you all again, you're the best. 



Essex G


----------



## Nix76

Essex G - glad you're feeling a bit better today.  The SA tests done at home are hysterical aren't they!?  The first one DH had to do he had the pot upside down and was trying to.....errrmmm.... get it in the closed end.   

I am on CD40 today and still no sign of AF.  Spoke to Maria at Queen's yesterday and if still no AF by next Monday have to go in for bloods and she said they'll take it from there!

Nix.


----------



## linlou17

hi girls just a quick one!!! on my lunch break and thought i would say hi, it is my first day back after being off so long with my rash and i have a new senior who is a little hitler so not a good start back- i hated the place already and now this!!!!!  

the SA stories cheered me up though!!! dp does his at home and at least it gives us a laugh    

hope you are all well 

Linz xx


----------



## Essex girlie

OMG Nix - have you done a home test?

Essex G


----------



## cleg

hhhhmmmm Nix hope you get some good news from this hun 

Maj hope your back is easing 

Ba you ok chick ??

Cat going to do you missus talking bout 99days till crimbo, your sending me over the edge   

oh Kelli bless you  was thinking b4 went away that you had a 5 a side in there 

where's Fi 

FA, EG, Linlou, Jo, Flower, Rosie, Matty + anyone i have missed a bog hello + ho[pe your all sane (ish) 

off to work soon, dont want to go + still think my brain is away  will pop back later to catch up as i know you lot talk like there aint no tommorow 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

fi is back monday isnt she?! hope so anyway! 

splinter is still there but less painful so think its gonna be ok and i wont loose my much needed thumb! 

taking about SA tests, my dh had to do his at home (he worked in the hospital at the time so had to take it in on his way to work) and after he had done his thing, we got in the car and that song 'JERK IT OUT' came on the radio!     I swear I nearly peed my pants laughing so much! 

hi to cat, fa, cleg, kel, max, maj, moo moo, merlin, davis, nix, tom, dick and harry 

love jox xxx


----------



## cleg

whats this about a splinter jo ? what did i miss, is your thumb deffo safe ??

sorry tom dick + harry missed you off my hello list   

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

well, i will tell you the story cleg so get comfy and grab a cuppa....

it all started on saturday when evil mother in law decided she wanted us to put a whole house a flat pack furnature together (well, i say a whole house, it kinda consisted of a wardrobe and chest of drawers....) anyway, to cut a short story even shorter, i got a splinter in my thumb and it went downwards instead of accross like normal splinters! it had been touch and go whether i was going to loose the thumb (  ) but it looks like its going to be ok after all! defo doesnt hurt as much anyway so it must be a good sign  unless!  it means i am loosing feeling in it and it is going to fall off?!!!


----------



## Nix76

Essex G - I've done a couple of tests and both were negative unfortunately, so I think it's just AF mucking me around this month cos I was clomid free!

What date are you going to see the cons ??

Nix.


----------



## cleg

jo sat here  hope its not the latter 

Nix hope A/F stops playing her silly games + sorts itself out soon  

right off to work, catcha all later 

xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Nix - sorry bout the tests hun, disheartening isn't it to see that one lonely blue line looking back at you. Fingers crossed that the   shows up soon. Seeing Dr Satha on 27th Sept - I'll try to find out as much info as I can about what our PCT gives us for free and let you know!

He's not gonna know whats hit him - I'm already making a list of questions so I don't forget any!

Cleg - how many follies? I'll have a pint of whatever you're drinking!

Cheers m'dears
Essex G


----------



## Nix76

Essex G - I have learnt to cope with the lonely single line, but the digital ones that say "NOT PREGNANT" are just too depressing !!!!!

Good for you - bombard Satha with questions!  I just hope he's not got that bloody dictaphone out!  At each appointment we've had with him he's been talking into the damn thing the whole time rather than speaking to us  

Nix.


----------



## margocat

Hello girlies - been reading every day but not always felt like posting.  Sometimes it's difficult to find anything positive to say, and it seems easier just to keep quiet doesn't it?  

It's CD15 for me today, so a bit more BMS tonight and then I think it's 2ww here we come.  Am tired out with the whole thing to be honest.  Assuming this cycle doesn't work (and why would it!!!), we have a load of appointments at the end of this month to decide on the way forward.

I suspect we're going to be told that DH's swimmers are such that there's little point keep trying with Clomid and we might as well move on to IUI/IVF.  Wanted to ask a daft question - does IUI involve an element of choosing only decent sperm, or not?  i.e. is it selective, or do they just put them all in the right place and see if they can get on with it?  Our issue is morphology rather than motility you see.

Anyway - it's been a nice quiet day at work which is just as well as am tired.  It's one of my best mates' hen nights at the weekend - we're off to Edinburgh for a spa day and then nice meal - I've organised it all and am sick of it already.  Have made bride to be a photo album from photos that I've had all hens send to me, and also asked them all for a song that reminds them of her and have made her a CD too.  Have worn myself out and we haven't been on the weekend yet!  

Hope everyone is going okay today.
MC
xx


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi MC - as far as I know if there is a problem with swimmers then they do only take out the strong mobile ones to put into you. If you've already established that this is an issue for you then they should do it automatically.

I've also got loads of IUI questions so I might pop onto their board and see what info they got available. Bet they don't rabbit on anything like this board though  

Essex G


----------



## margocat

EG - you're right, apologies, I should take my IUI questions over there.  Will do so now.  It's just hard not to let your mind wander to the next step isn't it?  Damn ttc, so boring!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

mc

   i look about 5 months pregnant today     tummy just seems to be growing and growing    sposed to be going out for a meal tonight but all my friends are skinny and I know they're gonna ask me how im getting on with ttc and i just dont want to talk about it with them as they wont understand    also now have a major clothes dilema! may need to invest in them maternity style baggy tops just to cover my belly up


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh hunny well there are lots of big not preg tops around the moment so you could get either .. no-one has to know whether its a maternity one or not do they .. I think it is quite common to get bloated mid cycle I often do.. 

Well you will laugh at this ..I did my OPK test a few minutes ago and it is such a blooming difficult thing to do in work toilets they are so tiny you can't swing a toilet roll let alone a cat .. and these tests you have to put them in the pee for at least 20 seconds so I don't know about you ladies but I don't pee for 20 seconds .. so have to do it in a cup (plastic) ..well I bloomin well spilt half of it again all down my trousers ..so had to wash my trousers so I don't stink of pee and luckily it doesn't show as being wet ..but now got to walk home with wet trousers so will be sore as anything by the time I get home ....grrr its not even the first time this is the second time I have done it !! so cross with myself .. and fed up of peeing on sticks !!! 

Ahh well I have the afternoon off for treatment tomorrow so fingers crossed it does the job ! but this opk was negative so think that fridays is more likely to do the job at this rate !

Right off home now ...catch you laters xx
Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

HELLO ANYBODY OUT THERE !!   EVERYBODY GONE


----------



## lawsy

Hey Cat glad i am not the only one that struggles to pee for long enough with the pee sticks!!!!!!! i must have like the weakest bladder going!!!!!!!!

Jo your don't look at all big on your wedding pickie, very glam n slim. 

Nix chin up hun, it's so hard having really long cycles, you get your hopes up doing tests n waiting n analysing every little symptom n it's sooooooooooo agitating!!!! 

Hey girls, can i ask do you only have side effects when popping the pills or throughout the month? only on day 4 of pills today n so far so good, been taking em at night. could i have been lucky n avoided s/e?

Cheers Laws x


----------



## Shooting star

Flower le - I am putting you at the top of my list. Well actually I only want 2 things this year. 1. A healthy baby in March. 2. All you lot to be preggers by boxing day. I think that is managable - only 2 requests!!! Must see what Cat thinks, she is the authority on Christmas around here.

Cleg - That's pretty good going girl, what you been eating or have you been standing in a grow bag. Praying this is your month although hoping for no more than 4 babies for you as 8 may be a little excessive!! 

Jo - Loved your explanation of the splinter thing. You started off just like Jackanory and I was getting comfy. I actually burst out laughing and DH thinks I am even more nuts than usuall. Really, really hope your thumb does not fall off!!!

Now to read the rest of the posts, if I don't reply straight away I forget who said what!

SS


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha cat, you never learn hey... smelly cat, smelly cat, its not your fault!   

ss, i shall be posting daily until my thumb falls off or it gets better so tune in for the next installment! 

lawsy, my wedding pics were 4 yrs ago... been comfort eating since!   well, that and being lazy and drinking... not a good mixture for the figure!   

ummm.... sorry for the quickie but got to go out looking like a fatty bum bum 

love jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

SS - I think your Christmas list is just fine hun 
how are you feeling now hun?

[fly]OOh I love Christmas .... Christmas loves me .. at least its one thing where I don't have to pee [/fly] 
[fly]    [/fly]

Yes my e-mail address suits me doesn't it Jo 

Can anyone on ******** that I havn't added to my friends yet pm me cos I want lots of you to throw sheep at    I do send yummy cakes and things too 

Hi to Rosie, Matty, Flower Le, Nikki, Fi, Tanya, Lawsy, Essex Girlie, Margocat, Cleg, Linlou, fallen angel, Em, Max, and anyone else I have forgotten 

[fly]         [/fly]
[fly]    [/fly]
[fly]       [/fly]
[fly]  [/fly] 
[fly]       [/fly] 
[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]          [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Margocat - you mentioned dh poor morphology. What have the docs advised to improve this? My DH only had 17% normal form.

SS


----------



## flower le

Thank you shooting star Im sending you lots of    cos you put me on the Christmas list.  I know you will have beautiful health baby in March!!!  A little fish like me!!

Cat You make me laugh hun even when I don't feel great I agree you shouldn't have to pee at christmas if you don't want to and yes christmas does love you!!!  

Jo I'm sure you are stressing about nothing and you look great!!! Now I know all about overeating when you settle down - I blame my DH I cook him lovely meals that I can't leave alone!! Been really good today though and I am really proud of myself.   I am going to be brave enough to get one of those weight to lose tickers soon.  Might wait until all of the hob nobs have gone first!!!   Ps I hope your finger is better soon.  

Lawsy - I took the pills at tea time and I managed to avoid the   mostly - I did have the odd crazy    Hope you have missed the madness hun.   xx


----------



## linlou17

hi everybody  

nix i know what its like when the   is playing games with you it took her 63 days to show her face to me this time!!!  

jo - i am sat here fat and bloated after i went on yesterday that my diet has worked!   hope you enjoy your night out im sure you will look fine. i know your friends mean well but its so hard being asked about ttc by everyone?


----------



## Shellebell

Evening Girls 

Well I have popped my cherry, well popped the   pill last night, so I am no longer a Clomid virgin   been a long time since I have refered to myself as a virgin  

Jo Keep soaking that thumb hun  
Cat  the guys at work love my update on sleeps til xmas, thanks to your ticker  
Nix I hope ^wicth^ sorts out soon hun 

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## linlou17

lawsy i was   from the first pill i popped!!! and ever since to be honest!! dp said i was a   to live with apparantly but now im not quite as bad!!! (it is 3 months since i last took clomid!!!!)


----------



## flower le

I think it would be hard with everyone asking about ttc but to be honest I don't think it's easy either way.  We never told anyone and now my uncle and his girlf are pregnant that is all we hear about.  He was joking the other day when I said please don't call your baby Jackson if you have a boy (the name really means a lot to us)  He said oh it's tough cos he got there first.  I know that he doesn't know and all that but it broke my heart.  Stupid I know.  At least if everyone knew they would be a little more careful around us but everyone knowing and asking questions is harsh too!!!  Oh the joys of trying to conceive hey!!! How good would it be if I was pregnant now (on 2ww) and mine was a boy and his was a girl!!!!   Fingers crossed it won't be too long.  (for us all   )


----------



## maj79

Shellebell good luck hun and it might be advisable to get your dh to hide the knives now  

Flower le no matter what you tell or dont tell people there is always 'the grass is always greener' feeling, fingers crossed for you  

Cat did max find yu on there? I know she was having trouble the other day??

Lawsy I had them all through the month, even tho DP swears there was no difference  

'Ello to Kel, SS,MC, Jo, Sukie, Sharry, Nix, Angelus, Max, Matty, EG and any one else I have missed

Em xx


----------



## linlou17

flower le - that is so true! the girls at work know we are ttc and me being a clomid   get upset whatever they do!! if they behave without due care to my thoughts i think they are ignorant of how i feel and if they make a fuss about it i get upset about the whole ttc and feel like a specail case!!!!  its not easy either way. my family did not know re ttc when my sister had her2nd baby it was hard but my choice as i did not want sis to feel awkward as she is a brill mum and was so happy i did not want to dampen her joy and was so happy for her but know she would have been so consious of my feelings


----------



## Davis

Hi girls
Had my first scan today and I have one follie at 13mm and 14 at 8 & 9mm! The cycle will be cancelled if I have more than 3 so its a waiting game at the moment to see what happens. Rescan on Thursday so I will know more then.
Sorry no personals catch up tomorrow
Ba
x


----------



## flower le

for you Davis Hope everything goes well for you hun.  

Linlou17 it's crazy isn't it - when my SIL was pregnant I couldn't bear to be around her and had to hide the fact for 9 months but as soon as my beautiful neice was born I forgot all about how hard it was for me to be reminded everyday that my bits aren't working (for want of a better term) and all I can think about now is how much I love my neices (4yrs and 6months)  

Ps I would be happy to have   or !!!


----------



## flower le

It's so quiet on here tonight!!! Anyway going to have an early night because I have been so tired of late.  Speak to you all tomorrow XXXX


----------



## margocat

hello all

hope everyone okay

SS - thanks for question - no advice from docs about improving morphology yet - we haven't had a single appointment with anyone knowledgeable yet - feel like we've only got where we are as a result of us trying virtually on our own (with the help of you lot and FF of course)!

My DH's morphology was 16% last time, but this test was down to 5%, although other aspects of his swimmers (motility etc) had improved.  What was your DH told to do?? Any advice welcomed...

Hope everyone sleeps well!  Have just had a row with DH about Sky plus of all things, and we need to BMS tonight so I really better go and make up.  How irritating, would stand my ground otherwise!! 

MC
xx


----------



## max_8579

Gosh its prettty quiet on here whats every1 up 2?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am still here ..glad I have found you Max ..now just need Matty to find me lol I have sent her a friend invite ..so hopefully! 

About ready for bed tho ...tired and have to rest ready for treatment tomorrow yay!! going to go to bed to my hypnotherapy cd agaiin..will be zzzz in no time !

Max bet you are getting excited about your holiday now aren't you ?

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi cat,

    I havent found matty either. 

What treatment you having hun,i havent had time to catch up with posts yet. 

I am really looking forward to hol but my hosp appoint is week before so that will prob depress me.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey think positive hun it might give you more options     I have treatment with my partners frozen sperm and donor sperm, so AI for me ..fun fun fun ..better than spilling pee on myself ...just    
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night night everyone x


----------



## max_8579

Night night cat and good luck.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Max ..x


----------



## NuttyJo

Havnt had time to catch up yet but just wanted to say 

GOOD LUCK CAT!                                        

LOVE JO 

p.s... sorry rosie!


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Cat good luck with your cycle.  

MAX how are you ??

Jo did yo have a good meal last night??

Hope everyone is fine and dandy   

Is there any one I have missed on ********  

Well a miracle has happened AF has come and its a 28 day cycle   I am well in shock  

Em xx


----------



## Davis

MC & SS - I have been reading a blog on IF by a doctor in NYC. He has an interesting point on morphology which you might want to read. Here's the link: http://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/05/sperm-morphology-mythology.html
Basically he is saying that your counts sound fine so good luck!!!

Cat - he also mentions that the lifespan of frozen sperm compared to donor live sperm is different. Basically he said that although sperm can live for upto 6 days the average is 2. He didnt clarify what it was for frozen sperm but said it was less (hinting at 1 day i.e. day of ov). Thought you might want to read about it to help with your AI days. Cant find the exact page again but this IUI post has info on using donor sperm: http://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/search?q=IUI
Good luck for today   

Max - please try to embrace your hops appointment. Get a clear set of questions in your head beforehand and a direction or outcome that you want. You will find yourself overwhelmed in the actual appointment and you need to be pushy!! Remember that, dont roll over and let them give you the brush off. If you think they are gonna palm you off over your BMI then have the treatment alternative ready to throw at them. I am saying this because I have been doing this ttc of 9 years and I have had alot of appointments. I can basically get what I want now but you have to play the game and its not easy. So what do you want? IUI, clomid tracking, clomid and injectables, IVF? If you want some advice, just pm me and I will help you get ready for them. I sound really pushy dont I. Sorry but I get very angry about the way we are treated just to keep costs down. More often then not its not about the rights or needs of the person just the NHS!

OK rant over!

Nix - hope a/f shows up soon so you can get this show on the road. Is it your last cycle on clomid?

Jo - I have been comfort eating for the last 4 months! Off to do a Rosemary Conely class on Thursday. Maybe that will help me fit into some clothes!

Em - what you up to? How many cycles for you left?

Hi the lawsy, flower le, linlou, kelli, Essex Girl, Angelus and everyone else I have missed.
Ba
x

/links


----------



## maj79

Davis I am off it now, I had a con app last week and they have told me not to take any more and put me on met instead


----------



## max_8579

Hi maj im fine thanx hun.  r u ok?x

Hiya davis,

    Thanx hun.I would like to try clomid with the injections next.I think the appointment is just to tell me they referring meto a proper fertility centre before trying anything else.

To have ivf ive got to lose 3stone! What bmi do u need for iui? xxx

Its true i sit there and let them palm me off.xxx


----------



## flower le

It makes me so mad that they say oh you have to loose x to do y!!!!! If the newspapers don't have enough to answer for.  What about the people who like being a little bit bigger and anyway I'm almost possitive that there are a few bigger natural mums in the world so it can't all be about BMI can!!!! Ok rant over now.  Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## Davis

Max - Im not a small girl but BMI has never been an issue with me. I am a high 26 low 27 depending on the month. Was 26 at start of IUI but am heavier now so will be 27, so sorry cant answer that one. I do know that everytime I have gotten a BFP it has been when I was the lowerside of my healthy weight range   Bummer because I have about 1.5 stone to be there again!
Make sure that while you wait for your appointment to come through you are getting treatment. Even if its a repaet of all your tests so that you dont have to waste time with those when you see the clinic. You may not think time is an issue but my first ACU clinic appointment was when I was 29!! Im 37 now.

Em - I know you are on met, started this week didnt you but if you arent ov on clomid why not combine clomid and met? I have ov on met after the birth of my DS but not before. Im on 1500mg a day and like I said no side effects. But I do drink on them   Find I black out  

Oh poo have I wasted this much time on ******** and FF! Panic, must work!!
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am bored ..finishing work soon so can't be bothered to start anything new .. thanks for all your lovely good luck vibes ..Ba I will def have a look at that .. 

I feel more positive this month so hopefully that will help ..you never know ! 

Em.. sorry you got the nasty witch ..but good news that it is getting more regular ..that has got to be a good thing     

Cat x


----------



## maj79

No Davis they told me to come of the Clomid, lose a bit of weight first  so I ahve a 'better' chance with the clomid, a sI have a bit too lose. I haven't drank on them yet so that should be fun   

Max sound thanks hun, having a 'grass is greener' moment over my life but other then that sound  

 to all


----------



## Nix76

Hi girls!

How's everyone doing today ?

I have just received a call from someone at my local PCT with all the information about IUI and referrals that I have been searching for for weeks.  Am stunned that I have finally found someone helpful !!!!

Essex G - pm me if you want me to let you know what he told me. 

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

Hi, Ive just caught up but forgotton what everyones said   brain like swiss cheese my dh says! 

anyhoo, went and got dh a book for his birthday, he is a right bookworm and our house is full of books, just hope he doesnt get this one before next thurs!    also tried some tester perfumes in boots and i love the new Kate Moss one... gonna leave hints about for dh for my birthday     

oh and (sorry for tmi) but my nipples have been so sore today and like they're on fire   it hurt wearing a bra but hurt more taking it off. could poke someones eye out they're that hard!    im knackered, irritable and feel sick too. i know these are all signs of being pregnant (looked the nipples on up!) but i just know im not. its way too early to be feeling things anyway, think its just my evil body playing tricks on me again   

cat, how did you get on today?  

nix, any news yet?  

maj, can you not just take the clomid and met together and see what happens?  

i know a girl who is just like jabba the hut and shes now pg with her fifth child...   so its not all about weight! 

ba, flower le, max, lawsy, linlou, angelus, kel, rosie, ad78(?) and everyone else... i am so bad with names! hello and what you up to?


----------



## Nix76

Jo,

Am I right in thinking you are off the clomid this month ??  (my memory not so great either!)  I wonder if killer boobs are a non-clomid symptom - mine are really sore at the moment and I think you could hang a coat off my nippes  

Nope - still no AF!  Reckon I'll be getting bloods done on Monday and see what they say to do from there!  Fun!

Nix.


----------



## Ashy

Just a quick post to see if its ok to join in?

AF arrived yesterday so starting clomid tonight.  Hopefully we will be as lucky as last time and it will work first cycle.

Sorry this is a quick post but on my way to work.

Will catch up with you all soon.

Ashy


----------



## NuttyJo

yep nix, month off clomid for me... kinda wish i had taken it now    these side effects are worse than being on it! i actually walked into a door frame earlier and screamed as my boobs hurt so bl**dy much! 

welcome ashy and good luck!


----------



## margocat

Ba - thank you so much for that link, it was really interesting, and will cheer my DH up no end.  I ended up reading all the posts on the blokes blog, all very informative. 

DH and I had a disagreement last night about me obssessing about finding out too much about IF and jumping ahead stages and worries as a result.  I know what he means, but find it harder not to know about stuff to be honest.  You lot keep me sane.  

Hope everyone okay - more later, still at work and client has just turned up so have to dash.
MC
xx


----------



## cleg

PLEASE  STOP TALKING SOOOOOO MUCH

   

again got no chance of catching up 

as for all me lovely follies i'm afraid they have gone to waste as no sex here girls, the thought of 8 must have scared him  nothing to be done now + no more clomid for me

i am however relying on you girls to get lotsa BFP's before the years out 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

*LEAVE FI's BUBBLES PLEASE.... I HAVE JUST HAD TO CHANGE THEM TO 1'S AGAIN  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LEAVE THEM ALONE*

I know it sounds neorotic but we all reply on our little bits of hope and stuff so please leave fi's bubbles alone. Thanks xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone ... 

Well thoroughly basted like an oven ready chicken lol     .. I will be basted again on friday     ..still no positive opk so hoping I get one soon ! 

They must have got it plenty far up as it didn't dribble down my leg like it usually does    !! and there seemed to be a lot of it   .. so fingers crossed ..      

Cleg .. is it too late for nookie ..can you not jump on him today     

Jo ...ooh that is odd eh .. mine are ok ( .) (. ) no sore bits and I am on a clomid free month.. I guess we all have different symptoms ...are you sure hubby has not just been playing with them  

Nix ..I think that may be the next step for me too .. so would be interested to have info on iui.. 

right off to put my legs up again lol..

Jo I changed Fi's bubbles as someone had blown one and spoilt them and Fi said her next lucky number was 3's ... really gutted that someone spoilt them again for her .. 
Cat x


----------



## cleg

i have just been reading on another post bout Fi's bubs, cant believe people are pottering with them 

we'll se her right 

Cat what was that ? jump on him ? my god he may have a coronary  think i may try to later but need feeding 1st  a girl has to keep her strength up y'na  i do think it will be in vain though but what the hell 

Jo you bee peeing on yourself at work ??

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ooops.... i have just put them back ending in 1's .... sorry   

lol oven basted chicken? i might try that, might get dh to 'jerk it out' and then baste myself   im sure i could squirt them up further than he can   lol i am grossing myself out 

and no cat, dh hasnt been able to come near my ( . )( . ) 's lately as they've been really sore and heavy   now they feel like they're burning too!   

keep those legs up cat and lots of     to you!


----------



## NuttyJo

huh? who said i had pee'd on myself?   i am potty trained thanks cleg


----------



## cleg

sorry Jo got 2 posts jumbled in my head   

as for the basting thing the thought has crossed my mind too + i found myself looking at the tesco value basters on monday    

oh god i think i'm loosing it


----------



## NuttyJo

will buy you one for xmas cleg! 

and it was cat who got pee on her at work trying to do an OPK


----------



## cleg

sat here giggling now at the thought Jo 

i knew someone dribbled just thought it was you, might have known it would be Cat 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes I am inconticat lol            its the second time I have done it as well ... some people never learn


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I had to wash out my trousers cos I wasn't about to go home on the bus stinking of pi**!! so had to try and dry them with lots of paper towels ...luckily they didn't show as being wet ...so embarrasing !!


----------



## cleg

oh dear chick twice ey,, hhmmmm thats what i would call a problem    

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ok so xmas list so far: - 

cleg: one tescos value turkey baster
cat: tenna lady


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey if I hadn't had my knickers down at the time Tenalady's might have helped     my pregnant friend made me laugh cos she said it was a good feeling that it wasn't just her as she sneezed and wet herself lol  ..Rosie does that happen to you ..thanks for the wee by the way lol ..as if I hadn't had enough already ..in fact if I don't see another cup of pee in my lifetime it would be too soon !! but still testing so can't get rid of it yet !
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Glad I have you guys cos you make me pi** myself laughing all the time x
Cat


----------



## cleg

Cat your ok when i was doing my opk's the lemon juicer got sacrificed as the bottom part of it bacome my pee pot 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ok im confused.... did rosie do a wee for you cat?     

also when i was suffering from recurring coughs, it was so bad i ended up throwing up really hard and that made me wee myself   so maybe i need some tenalady?   

my tv is being a stupid     cos our palm tree thingy has decided to grow overnight and is now in the way of the sky dish so i am currently sitting here watching a blue screen saying ' no satellite signal is being received'     i want to watch corrie for f**ks sake! anyone gimme an update if it doesnt start working in time? ta!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good job you didn't leave it lying around .. mmmm tasty lemon sponge dear lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No Rosie threw a cup of wee at me on ******** .. said she had read my story and it was so funny she was going to join in ..shes a rascal that Rosie  
Cat x


----------



## cleg

oh puter went funny just as DP had a fit with the remote as gray + paul have just snogged 

got to calm him down now


----------



## NuttyJo

have thrown you something to help mop up the wee cat!


----------



## cleg

right i'm off for the night me mad muckers so will catch you tommorow before work hopefully

now y'all be good naow y' hear



nite girls

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night hun x


----------



## NuttyJo

good night cleg, good night mary ellen, good night john boy.....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good night Jo lol Thanks for my picture hun ...and eerrr the toilet paper lol
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

im not going to bed btw cat! was saying nighty night to cleg   

it was proper andrex too so dont waste it!


----------



## NuttyJo

not sure if im allowed to post links to other sites but i found this quite interesting....

http://www.simplysupplements.net/healthnotes.php?org=simplysupplements&ContentID=1039008

sorry if im not allowed!

/links


----------



## Guest

HI girls I haven't read anything so forgive me I hope you are all doing well and I'll catch up properly in a week or so xx

    to you all x


----------



## NuttyJo

sukie... you need to change your words under your piccy hun... thats you isnt it? not your lovely neice!


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone - I have to say you have frightened me a little with all the talk of wee!!!  Hope everyone is ok.  Just on to give you a little update - we a hospital appointment today and doc said that I have finally ovulated!!!!!!!!!    We can't believe it - he has given me 3 months and if no BFP by then we have to go back to the drawing board.  At least we have a chance now.  I have another 4/5 days till testing this cycle so please please send us some      

By the way girlies I have had clomid this month but have had just one sore nipple!!! I don't understand!!  

  to you all 

Night and god bless.  (I'm off to sleep because I'm so tired!!) xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't posted much - been mad mental busy. Trying to finish sanding and painting our bedroom for Friday, need to paint the kitchen at weekend and finish the filling and painting the nursery next week and then clearing out lots of junk that's being stored in our dining room the week after. Phew, feel tired just thinking about it!

Please let me know which of you had credits stolen as a lovely member of this site called Maria Christina was so annoyed for you all she has been collecting credits for those who had them stolen. She really is a sweetie-pie.

Cat, glad you enjoyed having more pee thrown at you!  I must admit at times my bladder isn't as strong as it used to be, especially when you get kicked in it. Was kicked in the ribs really hard whilst driving yesterday too!  I got a new car on Monday so am really enjoying being able to drive myself here there and everywhere. I'm so enjoying throwing gross stuff at people but I ran out of money today.  You should be allowed to throw loads of stuff.

Anyway, must go as DH is being a good hubby and has made my tea and I'm starving! Anyone else watching that drama on ITV - reminding me of the Maddie McCann story a bit so am surprised they are showing it.

Hi to everyone else. I'll try and be around posting a bit more tomorrow in between painting. 

Rosie. xxxx

Oh, P.S. here's a good site for supplements etc. for conception: http://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm

/links


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the heads up Jo that could have been embarrassing


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It must be that time of the month again ...insomnia time ..come on down   the time is right !!     yes its true I have officially lost the plot   must be all that wee.. mustn't be scared of wee flower le it won't bite you honest  

Hi Sukie   loved the video you added   

Rosie .. I have just answered your question on ******** and glad you are having fun throwing gross things at people     but can I just say ...No more pee please  

Why are all you lot not up so I can talk to you      
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sleep ..sleep I need some sleep .. not slept hardly at all so have told work I am not coming in until later if at all ... so going to try and get some zzzzzzzzz 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

flower le, i had one sore boobie last month on clomid, this month its just the nipples   sending you lots and lots of       

cat, wake up! im up now and ready to chat   

sukie, no probs!   

rosie, im not sure if i should add you on ********....dont fancy getting pee thrown at me!   

well, another weird morning for me so far. woke up with a really sore headache and could hardly open my eyes. have been sneezing and also gagging... keep racing to the loo but then nothing happens   hate the 2ww and imaginary symptoms  

love jo x


----------



## cleg

hello me wee wild women 

Rosie glad your doing ok me dear, hope your taking good care of yourself, as for the TV prog yes it is a bit close to the bone + it was actually due to be aired earlier but because of the Maddie case was postponed, still thought it was good though, if the TV companys took into account everything that go's on in the world we wouldnt have any drama's, that wasnt meant to be nasty by the way if it came across like that 

+ whats this bout you being a pee thrower ?? you mucky lil' girl 

Cat you in bed yet ??

Flower glad you got a good result at the scan, just sad it has took them this long to find out, i only ever had one scan to see what was going on + that was on last cycle of clomid, would have been nice to know what was going on in there before that like you, well got everything crossed for you this month hun  

Jo hows you this morning ??

i'm just sat in pj's having a cuppa, anyone want one ??

xxx


----------



## Kiah

That cuppy still on offer Cleg?  I am also still sat in my pjs but have got as far as doing some washing  

Did you get to sleep eventually Cat?  Lots of          for this cycle

Flower le - woohoo! well done on ovulating, sending you loads of          I often only got one sore nipple (always the left) in the second half of my cycle.  Weird isn't it!

Jo - The 2ww definately does yer head in thats for sure  

I fell asleep during that drama last night   shame as I was enjoying it as well  

Well I have a scan booked for 3rd of October when I should be about 7 weeks so         that everything is ok!  I'm a nervous wreck!

Hi to everyone else an dhope everyone is doing fine  

Matty xx


----------



## cleg

made your brew Matty 

ooo not long till your scan then + dont worry you'll both be fine 

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

I've been meaning to say [fly]CONGRATULATIONS!!!!![/fly] to the ladies who have had BFPs. I have added you to the list.  So pleased especially for you Matty as I remember how long you were lurking on the PCOS board with no real progress, so it's lovely to see all that waiting paid off for you.

Now we just need some other lovely Clomid ladies to get BFPs now - making lots of  wishes for you.

Promise I won't throw any more pee - especially when there are random pubes, deformed feet, used tampons and skid marked pants to throw! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

WHAT ROSIE skid marked pants


----------



## wouldloveababycat

ROSIE YOU ARE BAD !!     well had a couple of hours kip so feel a bit more human but still not going to work    I want to have the best chance I can this cycle so stuff work I say ! I have always gone straight into work after treatment before but it hasn't worked so I have to give myself the best chance ..just hope I havn't missed ovulation although looking at a pee test I have just done it looks like it might be positive yay so with another treatment tomorrow should be ok  ..will do another one later lol              

Hi to everyone else   
Cat x


----------



## cleg

ooo go cat go cat go cat

nice to hear you so positive hunny 

xxx


----------



## Kiah

Thanks for the cuppa Cleg 

Yay Cat - a positive looking OPK and no soggy trousers this is definately a good day  So good to hear though 

Thanks Rosie, for a long time I thought I would never see a clomid tablet never mind a BFP  How are you now you are getting so close to seeing little P? Hope the pain isn't getting you down too much and you are looking after yourself.

Those used tampons are just gross  Eeeeeeeeeeew!!!! Couldn't bring myself to throw them at anyone, not even that Mrs R!!! <looks nervously to make sure Mrs R is nowhere near> 

Really need to get my  in the shower but it is my day off and I just can't be bothered, might wait until This Morning has finished


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Cleg ..I am I don't know why and may come crashing down ..but whilst I feel like this I am going with it ..          

Did you manage to get any jiggy last night ?

Matty ..ha ha I am watching this morning too I love Fern and Philip ..and those pears looked rather yummy..  

Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Oh I know those pears just look delicious!!!  Wouldn't mind being married to a chef, lucky old Fern (not that I would swap DH for anyone!)


----------



## cleg

oh Cat yes i did  + i made sure he done it right this time  see the other night he had got to excited (+ blamed moi) + didnt finish in the right place so i went off on one   TMI i know but i can larf bout it now, couldnt then i actually cried, blame the hormones 

you stay positve girl + i'll fling (lovingly) some more   your way 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh thanks hunny ... well seeing as you did jiggy I will send some your way too         ahhh well guess if you got him too excited that is a compliment really   maybe you should give him a washing up bowl to aim for lol       I would def recommend legs up the walls as I got myself quite comfy with pillows and stayed there for over an hour ..listening to my prepare to conceive cd and then watched deal or no deal    and hardly anything came out when I did eventually stand up ..so it must have gone somewhere lol

I hope we get lots of bfp's this cycle .. we have had a good run of them havn't we..            

Rosie ..I threw a stinky nappy at you ..thought you had better get used to them     I think I have the joy of digging up stinky nappies in my garden  

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

JO ...enough pi** you bad girl .. and toenail clippings you are Rosie are very mischevious ! 

Rosie ..Yes I have dug up so far a large utensil tray .. a deep fat fryer .. and there is what looks to be a bin bag with nappies in ..I couldn't face digging any more out it was hard enough getting the deep fat fryer out..they have just used it as a dumping ground .. scumbies !!
so can forget doing anything nice in the garden until I have dug it all and got rid of all the rubbish..

I feel ever so slightly sick ..think its the met playing up !

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

me? mischeivious?     i just added that gross out thingy and couldnt resist!   

i wondered what you lot was on about with pears looking srummy as i had read it as pearls...   

where is everybody?!!! 

lots of       for a bfp for all my lovely girlies xxx


----------



## cleg

right off to work in mo so will catch you lovelys later + oh please donet be throwing nasty's at each other you ickle 's



xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

I am really feeling sorry for myself today   just keep wanting to throw up   dead bodies and used hankies just make me feel worse!   (no im not mad... just blame rosie for the gross things on ********!   )  

how can i stop feeling so sick?   

cleg, have fun at work .... if thats possible!


----------



## cleg

have you ate yet Jo ?? maybe something lite may settle your poor tum hun

right loggin off now so be good

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo I must be coming out in sympathy .. cos have dreadful met bum now too ! think probably cos I took it after only having soup.. 

urgh is Rosie throwing dead bodies at you Jo ?

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

good job you didnt go to work then cat! have a little something to eat and see if that helps. i had some grapes and feel like throwing up still   its poo

and no, it was em who threw a dead body at me but i think rosie started this gross throwing thingy!   

i have a weird feeling in my tummy, aside from the sickyness feeling, it feels like its dragging down or something   hard to explain! think af might spring a suprise attack on me early this month, we shall see. i did agree with dh about not taking clomid again till next year but am starting to think that maybe i should take it next month, i cant decide! sisters baby due in nov but midwife has said shes sure she will be early so it would be heartbreaking to get a bfn and then have to deal with my new neice. god that sounds horrible   its just hard always being happy for everyone else, i want to be happy for me for a change   i am so selfish   

love jo x


----------



## maj79

it was meeee


----------



## Davis

I have come back from my scan and am all a tizz. Im having basting tomorrow at midday!!! Wasnt expecting that. Its happened very fast only on CD9!! 
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Someone has sent me a friend invite for ******** who I don't even know   wonder who it is ..I didn't think strangers could find you..

Jo you are not selfish hun .. but only you can say if you want to take clomid next cycle  

Em ..You are a mischief ..

Ba thats great news ..hey I am having another basting tomorrow too ..so fingers crossed for both of us         
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em ..are you on a special number or can I round your numbers up ..cos they are bugging me lol  

Cat x


----------



## maj79

OOOOO Good luck Ba and Davis

And Cat feel free to blow my bubbles


----------



## NuttyJo

I forgot to say, I get happy feelings when its my fellow ff girlies that get a bfp, its just others that seem to look at each other and get pg that gets to me! Life hey!   

Ba, you're due some good luck so fingers crossed its this cycle that does it for you hun      and make sure you do what i told cat to do, keep them legs closed!   i hope both of you get a BFP this month      

I just rang my mum as I felt sorry for myself (as you do!) and she has planted the seed in my head that I could be pg   Now im going to analyse every symptom and knicker check every five minutes for however long it takes for af to show her face this month   I seriously think I am going mad!   I thought not taking the clomid would take the stress away as I didnt really believe I could get pg without any sort of drugs or something but now its making me wonder whether this has helped?    ARRRGGGHHHHHH! Anyone own a private villa in the middle of nowhere where I can go and hide in for a few weeks?!!   

Love jo x


----------



## NuttyJo

Hmm, I really am a moaning minnie today arnt i


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo,

   I hope you do get a bfp hun   

Davis and cat good luck with your basting   

Its my day off 2day and all ivedone is housework and walked to tesco  I got a nice outfit for my friends baby who is due anytime,i cant resist i spend a fortune on other peoples kids 

Wow ive just realised im on cd12 i havent been keeping track and times flown by.Dont suppose it willwork though.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Max ...PMA hun it will work ..repeat after me ...it will work ...it will work .. I am like you I spend a fortune on other people's children .. and drool at the gorgeous childrens clothes and toys ..and nursery bits and everything ..I could never be one of those superstitious people ..as soon as I found out I was pregnant I would be looking at stuff lol I admire anyone who can hold back .. cos I def can't !! 

Jo ..Oooh you could be .. no telling .. just have to be patient and see     clomid will still be in our system.. 

Em ... there much neater number lol 

Cat x


----------



## Davis

Help Im freaking!! 
OK so here we go - my reasons to freak out:
1) my lining is only 7.5mm!!
2) I read that a lining under 8mm results in a 5 fold decrease in BFP rates
3) DH has low count and we messed up his reserve through fighting. So had to have BSM today and it will be only 20 hours between that and giving the sample for IUI. After they wash it he has to have over 10mil which I dont think is gonna happen
4) I need viagra!!! Do you think that if I went to a gay bar and asked to buy some that its the same as viagra therapy for womb lining  

Cat - what time are you getting basted? Im having it at midday. I hate to say this cause it sounds perverted but 'I'll be thinking of you'  

Em - you do realise that Davis and Ba are the same person. Or do you think of me as a Jekle & Hyde kinda girl? Its like that I take this medicine and turn into a raving loon  

Jo - you can stay on our land in Australia. Take a shovel for doing numbers two's, a tent, fly spray and alot of beer! Oh and dont swim, if the sharks or jellyfish dont get you the croc's most certainly will!


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis,

    Thanx hun. 

I know when i got caught b4 i was 9wks when i m/c and was allready looking at prams! I just couldnt hold back.


----------



## maj79

Doh to me   I meant Ba and Cat  , I was struggling as I actually had to do a bit of work today  

Max hunni fingers crossed for you   

PMA Jo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am really really annoyed ..just checked my bank account and there is an unauthorised withdrawal of 24.99 from a club that I joined for a month, it was a set amount for a months membership.. well they have taken another £24.99 so I phoned the bank to say this was unauthorised and they have just said that because I gave them my card details they can take it and there is nothing I can do ... that can't be right can it !!! .. and I have gone on the site and they have no contact details apart from a bloo*y address, so I am going to have to write to them ... grrr it is so frustrating ..I am tempted to close my account that will bloomin well stop them !! 

Cat x


----------



## cleg

1stly Cat + Ba so much goodluck for you 2 ladies for tommorow    this could be a good sign (dodododododododo) you both getting basted tommorow 

Cat when you signed up with the club did you agree to a regular monthly payment ? you need to check through any correspondance from them + if you only signed for a month SUE THEM, i hate companys like that 

Jo hunny your having a day of it today (((hugs))) you take it easy + RE taking the clomid have a wee talk with DH, tell him how your feeling + see how you are after a chat 

work was boring as per, nothing exciting ever happens apart from someone give me a last piece of cake + it wasnt htere's  oh well it was nice anyway 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

right! i have a pain in my side, the side that i never get pains in! back also hurts and kinda feels like a water infection   

ba... errrrm, you want me to get eaten by crocodiles?!   

cat, defo sue them, you could treat us all to a big pizza with the compo   

cleg, what sort of cake was it? i fancy choco fudge cake with custard for some reason! yum! 

well cant watch tv at all today, dh has tried to 'fix' the problem by moving the sky dish and its now on the floor as the brackets have broken.....   

good luck for tomorrow ba and cat!


----------



## cleg

jo get yourself to the docs if you think its infection + lotsa water chick, last thing you want is to be poorly, as for the cake it was one of the girls own concoction + very nice it was, it was cut into small squares + in it could see dark choc, white choc, marzepan + the majority was milk choc, oh god im slavering again 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

i want some cleg! 


Max, im the same, im always spending loads on my nephew and other people's kids. Its practice for when we have our own   and also then we can get all the stuff handed back hey   

I may go to the docs if it gets worse, if i can get an appointment anyway! Am drinking loads of cranberry juice lately, could that effect me?    

Gonna have to make some tea now as poor dh is starvin after a 'hard' days work


----------



## cleg

Jo cranberry is good for you water works, clears you out, so to speak, although if your like Cat she pee's all over regardless 

Max   for you hun 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yummmy cake ... 

I def only signed up for a month ..and havn't had anything through extending it .. so will write to them tomorrow..
Cat


----------



## cleg

go on Cat you get them told + the bank can stop them from taking out more payments surely, after all they DO NOT have your permission to take your funds 

when you send the letter get it recorded delivery so they cant say they never recieved it, they have a nack of doing that 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes I will ... bad people ..typical that they have no telephone number or e-mail address ..   I shall demand a response within 7 days and if not I will change my bank account, just a thought if you make out you have lost your card ..do you get one with a new no.? wondering if that would then stop them taking any more ?
Cat x


----------



## cleg

what you mean new no. account no. ??


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No new card no. ..cos they have taken it from my card they have never had my account no. 

Cat x


----------



## cleg

worth a try, anyway its upto you as the customer, if you feel that your account isnt safe anymore they should do as you ask  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

you get neew card no i think


----------



## cleg

right off to see what me tea's doing in the oven  got baked tatties in hmmmm gonna smother them in beans (farting fuel) DP's on nights tonight so with all the natural gasses that will be emmited in the bedroom there will be a lovely aroma for him getting in tommorow morn   

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lol I had baked potato with tuna for my tea ..just fancy a nice steamed pudding something like jam roly poly or spotted dick and custard ...shame I only have healthy food in the house !!

Cat x


----------



## cleg

oh god Cat get yourself to the nearest tescos they are selling green + black lollies for 75p for 2 reduced from 2 pound odd, needless to say i have a ample stock in the freezer 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yum, im having a mars ice cream..... oh and had fajitas for mains   

god i have missed out loads on eastenders... who is stalking iain?!! i know its not cindy, am thinking its his other son Steven who moved away somewhere. Dunno why Jayne puts up with him   

am gonna have a nice evening with dh i think watching dvds as fed up of snowy normal tv... stupid broken sky!


----------



## cleg

right having my tea

as for ian on enders the daughter is supposed to have took a contract out on him with the mitchell sisters but nowt else has been said bout it hhhmmmm

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh yes I can imagine his daughter being involved in it somehow .. well you will laugh at this I am making myself a mini sponge pudding from scratch .. I would nip up to Tescos but still don't have a car and athough its not far I would have to walk under an underpass which I don't like doing when its dark .. as much as I like pudding .. luckily I had some pears left over so its pear sponge again..I just do a little 2oz sponge on top ..yummy ..trouble is it will be ready by the time I want to go to bed lol
Cat x


----------



## cleg

still sounds like a good supper though Cat 

well now bloated after that spud + beans, feels nice actually as i have been struggling a bit with feeling satisfied after food while on the clomid, should of ate taties from the start ey  yeah + end up looking like a deformed Mrs Potatoe head   

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

Jo ~ I would make DH go stand outside with the dish to get a decent picture  
Cat ~ You ahve just made me go raid my cupboards for cake/pudding/custard and can't find anything, well I did find a bread and butter pud in the freezer but it takes 45min to cook  
Max ~ I am def the same with other peoples kids. Does anyone else kinda feel like you have a warning sign above your head thou 

Well I haven't had any   episodes...... yet   But I am at the end of my chest infection so there is loads of stuff going on with that 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry you have been poorly hun x I have phoned in work again as crappy night again  ..probably all that sponge .. was going to be having the afternoon off anyway so wiill take it as days holiday..

Cat x


----------



## maj79

God Cat I am getting butterflies in my stomach just seeing the 95 days to go   It is miserable here today, really cold and lashing it down so I feel soooooooooo christmassy, going to see how many people I can p off today with the crimbo songs, but most have got to the point now where they just join in   Good luck for today  

BA GOOD LUCK   

Shellebell hope you feel better soon and you s/e free from the Clomid   ^Rosie

Jo I love snuggling up with DP for a night of DVD's then pretending I am asleep when it ends so I don't have to get up and change it  

Rosie I got your message I just have to sort a few things out and then I will let you know. Hope you and bubs is doing fine   

Cleg that cake sounded delics till the marzepan bit, urgh  

To Nix, Max, Matty, Linlou, Lawsy, AD78, Ashy, Kateag, Sukie, Sharry, MG, EG PMA to you all for this cycle 

And to our future Clomid mummies, esp Angelus and Kel's hope  you feel better soon     

Em xx


----------



## NuttyJo

can someone please send the pee stick   round please? i am armed with 10 of them and i am soooo tempted to do one and see whats going on   i know its way too early but i am still queezy and  ( . )( . ) 's are getting bigger by the day   i know i am setting myself up for the biggest fall ever though as theres no way i could be pg, didnt even take the clomid   if i was reading this about someone else, i would think 'come on you silly moo, stop worrying and chill out for a bit, what will be will be.' But im obviously not one to take my own advice!   So someone please try and talk some sense into me before I have a breakdown!!!!!!     

oh morning everyone btw! hope you're all feeling fine and dandy

big hugs and lots of     comming your way BA and CAT for todays basting session     

love jo x


----------



## Shellebell

Is that enough Jo


----------



## NuttyJo

lol thanks shelley. hope the chest infections clearing up btw. what holistic therapies do you have? and do you think they work?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

JO ..Unless you want me to throw dead people at you ..or cups of wee I would STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS..they won't tell you anything at this stage and you will be just giving yourself heartache when it comes up negative .. you wally!

P.S Love you really 

Em ..I started singing Christmas songs the other day and told my work colleagues how many days it was to go ..and somehow I got the impression they didn't want to know cos they looked like this 
     

I will be spending another day with my Mum soon doing Christmas cards .. we will put on the Christmas Carols and now that mincepies etc are back in the shops we can have some of those and some mulled wine .. and sing away ... In the bleak midwinter ..I love that carol ..very haunting ..

Ok you non Christmas lovers are fed up of me now aren't you ...

[fly]   [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## fallen angel

Morning ladies, I am sooo happy today, on wednesday I got a new puppy, she is a 10 week old staffy and I have called her Amber. I absolutely adore her although she wasnt actually supposed to be mine. My friend bought her and we went back to her house with new puppy and the dog she already has immediately tried to kill her, it was absolutely horrendous, so my friend rang the breeder back and asked if she could return the pup but she said no as she didnt have the room (personally we think she juyst didnt want to give the money back), and so my friend asked if I would take the pup, so I asked dh and he said we will see how it goes as I have a 7 month old german shepherd, but they get on brilliantly, and this tiny little puppy bosses him about something silly lol. I just wanted to share my good news with you all, I will post some pics as soon as i get some on pc. Hope everyones okay love to all FA x


----------



## NuttyJo

awww how cute FA, we want another husky but not sure if we have enough room as this one is already boss of the house! 

And Cat, that has defo made me not wanna do a pee stick! YUKKKK! hate dead bodies, anything dead just scares the s**t outa me   god, imagine if some random person stumbled upon our board... they would call the men in white coats to come lock us all up!   

Ok, so I am now going to chant (im my head) 'I will be strong, I wont do a pee stick!' Am having to wear 2 jumpers though just to stay warm today, even though it looks sunny outside, also got my trusty Tigger hot water bottle   

   I HAVE JUST HAD SOMETHING GROSS THROWN AT ME..... I WILL CRY IF ITS A DEAD THING CAT!     

gonna go and check... brb


----------



## fallen angel

Jo- You dont think you have enough room for 2 huskies, I must be mental then as i live in a 2 bedroomed house and we have 1 enormous ( and I mean he is seriously big) german shepherd, 3 cats, ds has 2 guinea pigs and we have 2 tropical fish tanks (these are dh's) and now this puppy. if I get pregnant we will definately have to move to a bigger house. i think we might as well be called pets at home, oh and one of the fish has had babies so i have around 80 little ones swimming about.
as for something gross being thrown at you, my tom frodo has a nasty habit of bringing birds in and eating them alive behind the tv where i cant get to him, so i have to wait til dh gets in to remove the carcass, now that is gross with a capital G lol.


----------



## maj79

Awwwwwwwww baby staffy I want one  

Right dead bodies I can cope with, Used tampons I can cope with, A steaming cow pat I can cope with BUT a drawing of a crusty scab has just nearly made me lose my breakfast


----------



## NuttyJo

maj

fa, we've got a 2 bed cottage and our zoo consists of: - 2 cats, 2 adult terrapins, one baby terrapin and now Loki. We did have 7 rabbits at one point too.... they have since be rehomed as they kept escaping and being eaten by foxes   And I know what you mean about the little 'presents' they bring in to us, we had a huuuuuge mouse the other day (like almost as big as the palm of my hand...ish!) and I nearly cried as they scare me to death! Went and locked myself up in the bedroom till dh had sorted the problem out. Oh! and also went into the porch yesterday and there sat a baby frog... really confused as to where it has come from though as the nearest pond is the other side of the village   Was so cute though! I popped him into next doors garden though incase Loki decided he would like to play with him   

I almost forgot, my splinter has gone and my thumbs recovering nicely now   

Not going to clean that old womans house today as my back hurts and I feel sick so rang and said I was poorly and would be in next week instead. 

Cat, you added the sorting hat yet on ********?


----------



## flower le

Gutted just lost my post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have tried to catch up on the posts but all the stuff you are throwing at each other is making me sick (literally - I have just been the loo)  I have felt sick since I opened my eyes!! Hope I haven't given myself food poisioning!!!!  Anyway hope you are all ok and I'm sending you all   

Ps Jo - don't worry hun we had been trying for months before my SIL got pregnant and my neice is 6 months now.  My SIL wasn't even sure that she wanted another baby and it was so hard seeing her pregnant.  I was so worried what I would be like when my niece was born but as soon as I saw her I forgot how hard it had been for 9 months and just couldn't put her down - I love my nieces more than anything now and feel bad for even thinking I wouldn't but it's not selfish to wish it was you it's just human nature.  The thing to remember is something that amazes me everyday I am on here.  How amazing and resilient(?) that everyone on here is.  And anyway as I have found out nieces and nephews are great practice so when we have our own everyone will think we are all Mary Poppins not realising that we have had all our daft baby ten mins with them!! Sorted!!!!  xxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

Flower Le.... is the sickness bug going about via these chat boards? If not, where are you in your cycle? Maybe its a good sign?     Sending you lots of PMA that this is your month

BA and CAT, when do you go for your treatment today? I hope it all goes well


----------



## flower le

Sorry hun was being sick. Have already had that bug thing so don't know if you can have it twice?  Consultant said that it would around day 34 that my period appeared so am on 32 now so can't see it being morning sickness it's a bit early isn't it.  Anyway we'll see I don't want to get my hopes up incase it's just an off peanut or something.    for you though hun.


----------



## NuttyJo

flower, are you having treatment this month? sorry if you've said but you know what my memories like...   my cycles have been all over the place lately so ive no idea what to think at the mo. roll on testing day hey   

just realised its friday! we find out who has been stalking ian tonight IF my tv is fixed by then   if not i will do what cleg or was it maj (?) says and get him to stand outside holding the sky dish   

we're off to have a look at a new car this afternoon, gotta try and get a bigger one as its just totally rediculous (but rather funny!) trying to fit me, the dog and dh in my little fiat scientio. i will be sad to see it go though as its the longest ive ever kept a car for   dh has his heart set on a blumin volvo but i have said there is no way i am driving an old mans car! we have therefore seen a fairly cheap rover something or other, its an estate so should be good for the dog. will come in handy when i have my twins     

cat, where have you gone smelly?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

NO Jo I havn't ..I will do tho.. well I am now having treatment at 12.30 so think of me ... and send me positive vibes ..
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

cat


----------



## cleg

oh Cat lotsa                   for you today

Ba lotsa                     for you too today

bye eck busy girls 

Jo how you feeling today ??

can i just ask too who had credits stolen ??

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Jo ~ Holistic therapy is Reiki, but haven't been for a while. She also does refelxology which I haven't tried yet. Indian Head massage is HEAVENLY !!

Cat ~ Topping up your


----------



## wouldloveababycat

All done and dusted ..thats it now for this cycle seeing as I had positive ov test yesterday .. so fingers and toes and everything crossed .. I so hope it works this month ...for everyone.. every clomid chick in the world to get a BFP ..wouldn't that be nice ..


----------



## dakota

Hi crazy clomid chicks,

Hope you are all keeping well?

I just popped on to say we are having a lil boy  

Good luck to everyone this month

Nikki xx


----------



## olive22

Hi all, well just seen specialist and Im on the   pills for another 6 months!! My prog level was 33 and his   are ok so on this rollercoaster again   

 to allXX


----------



## flower le

fingers crossed for you Cat I had to top up your     for you - I have a great feeling about this month for us all.  

      for everyone else too!!!!!! 

I am feeling so much better now just tired.  Don't know know what that is all about - maybe it was a bad peanut!!!!


----------



## Davis

Cat - we are cycle buddies. We can do a joint 2ww together. It will be fun we can see who goes round the bend first and who cries the most and who turns into hell b*tch!   My basting was at 1.30 and I have been holding on to go to the loo since 10am but am busting now!! Do you think it will fall out?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Dakota ..that is great news hun  ..ahhh a lovely little boy .. have you got any names in mind ?
[fly]   [/fly] 
 

Flower Le ...thanks hun ..lets hope we are all lucky    

Olive ..welcome back to the  house hun  fingers crossed you get a BFP very soon    

Rosie has made a FF team on ******** ..so everyone can join in the madness on there too !

Ba ...Yay that will be good .. no you should be fine hun, I have been to the loo and it didn't ..so get going ..before you pee all over yourself (why does that sound so familiar   ) and loads of luck to you hun          

I am usually ok for the first week it is the second week that I go mental 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

Hello ladies, how is everyone this afternoon? Cat and Ba  have some extra      and     

Well, I am still very sicky and have been sick once since lunchtime   Havnt had anything to eat though today so that might be why, have just not felt like eating at all   I am defo ill if im not eating!!!    

On the plus side we got a new car, andy got his second choice of a rover   I swear he is an old man really. Has been trying to fit a dog guard in the boot... its now back in the box and is going back as its s**t (his words not mine) 

Welcome to all the new girlies   good luck!    

Love jo x


----------



## cleg

aw Dakota thats fab news hunny  now you'll have to get deciding on a name 

WOOHOOO Ba + Cat hope this is it for you both + nice that you have each other for company too on this 2ww  

Jo think you may need to pop to docs hunny 

Olive oh joy you have 6 more months of being a wee bit loopy  hoping it dont take that long for you to get your bfp 

hi Flower le  

right even though this is my last lot on clomid still going to stick around on here as i am rather nutty + psychotic anyway without the help of the pills, so you will be stuck with me HA 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg ..glad you are sticking around ..once a clomid chick always a clomid chick ..not sure the madness ever wears off lol
Cat x


----------



## cleg

what do you mean wears off ? think i have actually calmed while been on these as i have been more aware of my actions      

oh again who had there credits stolen ??

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think I did but I can't use them anyway so not worried except for the fact that some lovely people sent me them  

Oooh Eastenders soon can't wait to see who has been scaring Ian ..nothing more than he deserves !! slimey git !

So what is everyone up to this weekend.. I am off to the garden centre with my Mum first thing tomorrow then going to help her in her garden getting last few jobs done before winter ..and then we are going to make some cards ..if we have any energy left after gardening.. 

Then Sunday is lazy day .. 
Cat x


----------



## Kiah

for Cat and Ba.

Cleg -   oh dear thats bad if the clomid has made you less mad  

Dakota - How lovely, a wee boy  

Jo - You poor thing, being sick is just so horrible.  Glad you have a bigger car to fit everyone in  

Olive -   with your next clomid cycles and      you wont need more than one!

Shelley - I thoroughly recommend reflexology, it didn't do anything for me fertility wise and haven't had it for months but its is just fantastic for relaxation which lets face it is a good thing in itself when on this mad rollercoaster ride!

HI to everyone I have missed!  Hope everyone is fine  

Don't think I have had any credits stolen but then I tend to bank them pretty quick  

Matty xx


----------



## NuttyJo

you are not allowed to leave us cleg! we wont let you    

saturday, i have food shopping to do and buy a new dog guard for our new brum brum. sunday andy's going off with cadets to do something or other at Sandringham, and im going to meet him there later on with Loki and take him for a walk (the dog not andy!) wonder if the queen's in residence this weekend?   

oh and cleg, if im not better by next week i will go to the docs. i just hate wasting their time   

cat, have fun at the garden centre and did you mean you're making xmas cards? wanna make me some?   

hey matty, hows the bump comming along?


----------



## Guest

Matty congrats that is great news      

Rosie Thanks for setting up the group on ******** you are clever!

Hi girls I'm at a wedding tomorrow and I'll catch up on sunday x


----------



## cleg

ah ta Jo  + yes you get yourself to docs nxt week if no better 

Sukie enjoy the wedding 

soooo bloated now, just had jack potats again + more farting fuel (beans) although sprouts are better 

bless DP was his 1st shift back last night after 4 weeks off + he was soooo busy for the full 12hrs so going to have nice relaxing snuggly weekend i think 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just been cacking myself watching Eastenders ..it was very well done I thought dead spooky! 

Sukie ..Have a lovely time at the wedding hun, its nice to have an excuse to dress up ..bet you will look gorge ..don't forget to get a picture taken to add to ******** so we can see how glam you looked x

Jo ..Glad you were cacking yourself too ..has hubby come in yet from holding the sat dish lol and yes probably christmas cards although I have a couple of birthday ones to make too.

Cleg ..ahh a snuggly weekend sounds nice x

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi cat and davis,

    Fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## NuttyJo

Ohhhh..... my birthday soon!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Max hun..how are you?

When is your birthday Jo?

Cat x


----------



## Guest

Night girls I'll catch up Sunday 
Love ya


----------



## NuttyJo

night night sukie! have a fab time at the wedding  

my birthday is 13th october... kinda soonish! well, sooner than christmas anyway   #

i have just been looking on the eastenders chat thread and i think we are all in agreement that its Steven, the son that went to live with Wicksy. 

Right ladies, and smellies, im off to bed! 

Lots of hugs and kisses to everyone, love you all! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi girls, just gonna catch up and read posts and I'll be back


----------



## Kiah

You say that as if it will be a 10 minute job    

Welcome "home" Fi!


----------



## Shellebell

Jo ~ you birthday is the same day as my Dad's. He is 70 this year
Fi ~ Well come back hun.
Sukie ~ have a fabby day at the wedding.

Shelley Xxx


----------



## maj79

Welcme back Fi  

    Cat and Ba

Hope you ll have a good weekend.

I am addicted to scrabble on ********


----------



## Crazy Fi

HI.......

No way can I catch up on all personals, Ive missed you all loads... Hi to the new ladies, glad to see your settling 
in. Still not up to date as am only on page 24 of catch up, so back to reading and seeing how youve all been doing..

Kelli, SS,Angelus and Matty, being as your newbie BFP's, was just wondering if any of you had symptoms, impregnation bleeding or anything before you got your positive tests, or anything that was different? ?

Who else has joined face book since Ive gone that I can add to my list?


Oh and just wanted to point out that who ever is the spiteful one one who was constantlty changing my bubbles and 
giving Cat (and Jo) extremely unecessary hard work trying to protect them for me, that what ever goes round comes
round, it was totally childish and Cat  deserves better than that sort of run around and who ever you are,
you were behaving like a low life giving Cat all that work,and the girls on here are supportive not nasty, so dont bring the site down with
your cowardly behaviour,were worth more than that...


----------



## linlou17

hi sorry its late been out my uncle 50th so had family meal and plenty of beviz after!!!    

fi - are you back?hope you had a grreat time xx

all the girls sorry not been on FF work horrendous!! glad to be back and in the normal world although time of woz fab and needed! had my meeting went well and after all my moaning they were fab with me and have scrapped many absences taking into account my treatment and ttc which was so fab of them they did not do it for the others who were there so i will quit winging for a while that was os nice of them i thought. anyway new clinic to start work at and new start i am not going to stress tooo much and hopefully that will help me ttc.

god im going on and on (had a few beers!!!) how is everybody

good luck to you all

L xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Congrats to the new BFP's, (and again to you Matty as weve pm'd)
Davis good luck hun with the IUI, and your new journey... Cat good luck for this month now youve "O'd" how many donor trys did you have in the end?

Group on face book, what is this?


----------



## Guest

Welcome back Fi hope you had a lovely time  It wasn't me messing with your bubbles I'm not that bad 

Jo I'm before you remember my birthdays the 12th October I'll expect lots of cards and presents 

I should be doing my fake tan for the dress I'm wearing to the wedding, but I find my self sittin here, blinking hard to keep my contact lens in! Right I'm really off this time to be a fake tany  (I crack myself up) 

Have a great weekend girls  

Cat and Ba


----------



## cleg

fi fi your back hunny + glad to hear it, they have turned into a right mucky lot from peeing themselves (cat) to throwing nasty's at eachother  you sort them out wont you 

oh Jo my b-day before yours woohoo (not) will be 29 on wednesday that means 30 next year  

right goodnight all talk tommorow me luvs 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ...Yay you are back ..tried typing this last night but my pc was playing silly buggars and would not let me confirm my messsage..  

I had two in the end ..one the day before and one the day after positive ov test ..so fingers crossed    

Have scan on monday so that should show if I have ovulated..  

Sukie ..as long as you are not streaky sukie ..rather than tanned Tanya lol sure you look gorge hun x 

Fi ..Yes I did drop another cup of wee downmyself ..when will I ever learn.. darn toilets are too cramped ..will learn and use the disabled loos at work next time!
I had to wash my trousers so I didn't smell of wee as it was just before I went home .. I was so cross with myself ...luckily with the help of lots of paper towels my trousers were only slightly damp by the time I had sqeeeezed the water out lol but still not pleasant..

Bet your week away has flown by ... not for us tho battling to keep the naughty bubble blowers at bay .. 

Cat x


----------



## Sharry

HI

feeling a bit more like myself now thank goodness!!! even if the witch found me yesterday ...........never mind 

Decided to stop wasting time and go for IVF after Christmas as it is much cheaper over here and you dont have to wait for long to get an appointment, until then just going to keep popping my crazy pills!!

Hope you are all well 

Sharry xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

hi all

Have a nice streaky weekend Suskie,

Cleg, I think Cat is too far gone for help now, the stress incontinence and dirty nappy throwing are side effects
of it, me thinks.... Cant get the hang of all those fat face games, Cleg are you on there?

Cat, thats such good timing and all this month eh!!! Really pray you get it hunny,you,ve waited long enough ... Is there anyone new off here on ********?

Well I had a few hair raising scares on hols, that must have sent my cortisol level through the roof, so I think 2 days of sheer stress events mat have outdone any good done by "relaxing environment".. we shall see

Incident one: my DH hired a boat for 4 hours off the usually calm waters of Latchi, so us and FIL, MIL, SIL, BIL 2b, DN (whos only 2)
set off on our mini cruise... Waters were cool and calm as we became closer to the "famous blue lagoon" we were gonna anchor up at
and do a bit of snorkelling at (hark at lady muck!).... But oh no, not to be, as we went around a bend (with Cap'n DH at the realm) we encountered increasingly choppy waters, DH ever the optimist seemed unconcerned, whilst the rest of us were starting to feel unease, DH decided to head back as it became worse especially due to 2yr old being on board, by this time I thought we'd accidentally entered some sort of "film scene" as these big holes and massive waves were starting to form, big waves were literally throwing themselves over us and filling the boat with water and we were all holding on for dear life, the boat owners had sped out to call us and a few others back in as it was not good, any how eventually got back all safe after about half an hour of struggling to get back in, but drenched to the skin and oh so glad to be on land (apparentally a very rare freak storm the boat owners said).... But I would have done incident one a thousand times before Id ever want to do incident 2. I have truly never been so scared in a car in my life!!
Clever Cloggs here decided she wanted to find the beach with giant turtles who come in to lay eggs, just in case we may be lucky enough to spot one. Clever Cloggs also wanted a convertible hire car, instead of a 4x4 DH fancied. Hire Car bloke asked us not to go off road, so when we saw a B road going by this beach and over the mountains to MIL's villa we though "OH what a lovely drive!" 
So we set off towards this beach and as we bypassed the beaches leading to this one we were commenting on how much like off road this appeared, but hey map had said "B" road so we'd be ok surely.. and we passed a few non 4x4 cars retuning from the way we were going (on hindsight they prob took one look at what lay ahead and had simply turned around)
So we pass the beach (no turtles!) and the track seems to be getting worse and going uphill, My DH being the typical marsian, is getting excited and Im getting the "these roads are great" of the ear hole as my fear of heights starts to manifest its horrid little head.
Any way to cut it a bit shorter we end end up taking *2 and a half hours* to drive* 12 miles* as we end up stuck on roads that would be even more dangerouls to reverse down than to continue on going ahead. Nearly all crumbling cliff edge roads with big pot holes DH is having to get so close to edge to avoid!! The cars at the beach ended up being little dots as we eventually approached the summit, the roads are just red dusty crumbling edged sand paths,(never known concrete) and I have never been so scared ever in a car!! all Im thinking apart from that were gonna die!! is please if theres an egg ready to attach , please ignore my stress levels and relax my womb is safe" weirdest mantra ever I know but, made total sense at time...
Never never again!!!! ..... Ok I'm gabbling aren't I......


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone,

It's sooooooooooooo hard keeping up with all the personals as there are so many on here! Cat, i read your profile n just want to say what a brave girl you are n how i admire your determination to become a mummy. So, good luck with this basting, hope it has worked!!!!!!!!!1   

On cd9 now n feeling bit grumpy today n like i am coming down with something, hot, cold n heady, is this the clomid? trying to keep calm n cheerful cos not good to be a grouch two weeks after getting engaged!!!!!!!!!!

Went horse riding for the first time in 15 years lastnight, my gorg 10 year old daughter treated me from her birthday money to go out on a hack with her, bless her! How cute is that? I was grumpy after a week of teaching n knackered, but once i got out there i loved it!!!!!!!!!

Gotta go to a bbq at my olds later n my df is moaning, cos he wanted to go out off roading on his motorbike! Trying to keep calm n just make a joke of it, but wanna smack him really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he he


----------



## NuttyJo

I will catch up with personals later, just didnt want you to think i had run off somewhere and left you all   

been up since 12.30am till 5am with D&V   i guess thats why i felt sicky and off the past few days. i was shaking so bad i could hardly stand and had sweat pouring off me   i thought i was dying! ended up staying on the sofa so i didnt have to keep running down the stairs to the loo

back later x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sorry your feeling poorly Jo, hope your better soon  

Listen ladies, I have bubbled Cat til my finger has fallen off and until the superglue sets rigid I darent use the finger again, so in the mean time while I have a break, can you all really bubble Cat up big time, as A seriously massive surge in her bubbles can only be a good thing on this special cycle, from all us ladies who luv her so much, our little salt of the earth deserves all the support she can get to get those 3 little letters to pin on the thread this cycle, shes waited long enough      

Cheers xx


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks fi   

and just quickly.... if you do blow cat bubbles then make sure they're not odd numbers as she has ocd about this!     love ya really cat x


----------



## Sharry

right have taken cat to 7000 will do more later!

Sharry xxx

p.s could do with a few myself


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheers Sharry, have upped you some too, now back to Cat....


----------



## cleg

will have a bash at Cat's bubs in a mo 

Fi your stories were scary, i dont like getting in vehicles when we go away as the roads are so forgotton + falling to pieces in makes me sick to think bout it  glad you actually got home in one piece 

Jo lots of fluid hunny + there is a substance that you can get from the chemist to deter dehydration when you have D/S might be worth getting some, it just boosts your salt levels, hope it shifts soon 

lawsy glad you had a good b-day pressie  dont think i could stomach straggling a horse either 

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Margocat - Sorry for delay in the reply, it has been really busy this week. In terms of morphology my DH was told to take vit E and C daily and this showed a clear improvement after 3 months (from 17% to 52%). It could not do any harm to try this and it may give you a head start while waiting to see docs. I know some time ago someone also said about taking selenium as well but as DH did not take that I am not sure. Hope this helps.


Still got 10 pages to read so better get on with it.

SS


----------



## Shellebell

Aww Jo I hope you are feeling better soon hun 
Fi everyone has one story from their hols, but you have outdone yourself   
Lawsy sounds like you had fun eventually, I hope you wasn't too sore afterwards  
Cat     just topping up


----------



## Kiah

Phew -  Don't suppose you have any more of that superglue do you Fi, think my finger is just about saveable if I get it re-attached soon    
You are right - Cat has waited too long already!!!

The only thing that I did different this month was to take vitamin - B complex as supposed to be good for hormone balance and mine is usually pretty wonky so thought it couldn't hurt and selenium which had vit c and e in it as well.  It was the first month on clomid that my lining has exceeded the minimum thickness wanted by my clinic.  Oh and I completely stuck my head in the sand    Thats about it really!  Also didn't have as much as 1 little alcoholic drink in 2ww.  What I did do however was exercise as much as ever including bouncing about on a trampoline and lugging kitchen appliances around!  I was genuinely shocked to get my BFP as we had been discussing moving onto the next step at my second last scan as my lining was still very thin then (grew about 3mm in 2 days!) and it was looking like there was not much point in carrying on with clomid. Had an appointment with consultant this Thursday coming to discuss where we were going to go!  Kinda took the pressure of a little though because I was getting myself mentally prepared for whatever the next step was going to be.

Cat and Ba -                          - just a few more  

and                              to everyone else too!

Fi - yikes what a scary holiday - thats not how to relax ya know      Hope you enjoyed the rest of it though!  its good to haver you back but now I am never going to be able to keep up with the thread again  

Jo - Hope you are feeling better, or starting too at least. 

Oh well must go and have a wee look round the boards!

Matty xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Phew!! 10000 bubbles should set her on her way........ 
SS how you getting on hun? hows the bubba bump? you got any nausea yet? or are you gonna be one of the lucky ones, Got it real bad with my first DD but none at all with my second...... 

Shellebelle.... I can give Kelli a good run for her money for chatting lol... talking about Kelli, shes geting quieter and quieter....
Get your **** back on here girl !  

Oh Cleg, so am I , was going aong the dirt track edge just praying to feel the comfort of my bed again one day...

Matty, are you saying I chat too much    , so basically staying chilled is a great thing then, that 2ww can sometimes cause so much stress if you let it cant it, this month I'm not allowing myself to dare to hope, well trying really hard not to anyway, but also trying not to be negative.... but as a realist its not been the best of cycles with the 2 bleeds.... have you come down from cloud nine a bit yet? hows your DH dealing with it?


----------



## cleg

well i think FF has gotton really quiet, or is it just me ? so FI you chat all you like chick 

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Fi - Welcome back, sorry the holiday was not as relaxing as you thought it would be
In terms of very early pg symptoms I had feelings of sickness, constipation and sore (.) (.)s from 2 weeks after ovulation/conception. Sickness stopped by 7wks and still have the other 2! although both are improving. Desperate for my 14wk scan to come around - only 9 days to go!

Ba - Thanks for the link, much better than the one before!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Kiah

Crazy Fi said:


> Matty, are you saying I chat too much


As if  

I didn't realise that you had had 2 bleeds this cycle Fi  When were they in your cycle? Where are you in your cycle now? I am now in the midst of another 2ww  Got a date for my scan a few days ago so going slightly crazy once more, analysing everything and going from being completely positive to completely negative in the blink of an eye.

You know I was just thinking kelli was awfully quiet as well - shes not away is she


----------



## Shooting star

Well I could let you in to a little secret about Kelli, she has not vanished but I have noticed she has been posting on the 'first trimester' board quite alot recently!   She does pop back on here every now and then. I spend more time here and only check that board occassionally because you lot talk more and there's no place like home! (anyway they don't have a Christmas countdown on their thread or anyone who insists on throwing wee all over themselves, or someone whose thumb nearly fell of, or someone who introduces us to new and rather dubious words and they definately don't have Fi) 

SS


----------



## cleg

couldnt agree more SS 

going to have words with that Kelli  

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Matty

The first few weeks are really hard on the emotions aren't they, a real rollercoaster. I go from being exstatic one minute to neurotic the next. I am sure your scan will be worth the wait as seeing the heartbeat was amazing. My next scan is the same week as yours so we will have to try and keep each other sain until then.

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Cleg - how are you today? Was it you that said you were about to be 29? I will be thirty on my next birthday and it seems really strange as I don't feel much different to 20- emotionally anyway. Age is a really weird thing I think!

SS


----------



## Kiah

Shooting star said:


> My next scan is the same week as yours so we will have to try and keep each other sain until then.


Too late


----------



## cleg

worry bout you lot sometimes 

yes SS it was me saying hitting 29, oh god getting owld , no same here sometimes i forget i am actually that old 

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Sorry it's too late Matty! Is there anything we can do to help!   

SS


----------



## cleg

think might be best to just let the madness run its course  you know were here for you though 

xxx


----------



## Kiah

I dunno - I have heard that chocolate is good for crazyness.


----------



## cleg

oh well spotted  thats going to be my excuse now 

""oh but it helps darling""

  

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Good plan but as well as chocolate waht else could we claim helps/is necessary - holidays, jewelry?!
This could be fun  

SS


----------



## cleg

certainly think a list is in order here  come on girls we have some compiling to do 

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Cleg - list is a good idea. While I am trying to think of more things I shall decide what to eat for tea. Had main meal at lunch time so just a snack really. I think I can feel a cream tea coming on as we have scones, jam and cream! Not sure that this is exactly healthy. Maybe I should have scones with cheese and apple or something. Not convinced that sounds as good! What do you think?

SS


----------



## cleg

eat what you like chick + have a treaty day, after all its saturday + as though you cant indulge in any alchol i say go for the cream 

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Good point Cleg - off I go to get some scones with jam and cream. Back later.

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

Matty, I had a 2 day bleed on cd 11 and 12, though S and Rosie seem to think it could be the rise in clomid to 200mg
causing it, so I hope thats what it was, then I had a pink discharge for about 24hrs (cd 24 and 25) which stopped last night, so 
trying to be the realist on CD26 today... try not to worry hun, youll just need to try and relax at the mo. I imagine easier said than done though,
its easy to advise from the outside in eh....

SS I still had a bloody great hols though otherwise it was lovely, spent most of it it MIL's villa in the pool, so there were 8 
relaxing days lol.... glad your not suffering too much with symptoms, and Im sure your scan will be fine, gosh doesnt time fly
14 wks nearly already... Aww SS yes you stay with us hun, we'd hate you to go onto a new thread at the expense of 
leaving here, your always one of us now... As
for that Kelli, Im gonna have a chat with her I miss her gob and the things she comes out with lol... SS yes Im 42 but mentally I
dont feel a day over 30. its just that bloody mirror does my head in lol....

SS and Matty think its lovley seeing you two being able to share and support each other on here, hopefully well be able to look
back on your notes soon to compare ourselves..... Maybe Im just a soppy Moo, but once you bond on here I hate it when certain
people drift away once preggars, I'd be no good on BB with evictions, Id be a blithering mess every Friday lol

Matty, you stay mad, mad is great, lifes too short to be normal ....


Is this a list of things that combat the madness, if so I retract my last statement... holidays, jewellery hmm....


----------



## cleg

yes Fi SS is going to compile a list of things that could help with the insanity  sure you have some good ideas 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg, youll have to forgive me for trying to remember all as best as I can, as had about thirty pages to read when I got back, but what are your plans now, and did I read right that this cycle was ok in the end? Is that to lessen the insanity or enhance it?


----------



## Crazy Fi

List to enhance insanity, (swing this way for a better ride)

1) simply stay on ff, pop the clomids and hang out with the likes of us crazies
2) If you no longer need the clomids youve got near on nine months to milk it to the extreme ....

List to lessen insanity (especially devised for DH's)

1) Allow us as much freedom and a licence to be as awkward, argumentative and attention seeking as we want.
2) Dont say "yes dear" when we are looking for a confrontation (victim) to release our hormonal outbursts
3) Find the fat free lovely tasting chocolate, if it doesnt exist, create it..
4)Read men are from mars, it will help you to understand us..

Theres a start......


----------



## cleg

took my last lot of clomid on my hollies Fi, was told i had to in order for me to have a TVS on clomid before my next appt with con, went for scan CD 12 (1st one ever) + had some lovely follies (4 at 26mm + 4 at 18mm, some smaller + a lining at 15.2) wasnt told weather that was good or not so had to call on you lovely ladies to set my mind at rest, it wasnt a tracking scan it was to check that was ov-ing at all as was told before holli that FSH was at 16  + to see any PCOS/ENDO + such but alls clear on that front, looks like left hydro has come back but it aint the end of the world, so no more clomid for me now, now on CD 17, not getting hopes up , bit like you really not being pesimistic either, whatever happens happens + its out of my hands now 

oh + the choccy + stuff is to help with the madness  well any excuse to indulge ey 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

5) give us money, gifts (in my case the remote... WITH BATTERIES NOT REMOVED)
6) DO extra housework, cook the meals
7) Give regular non sexual aimed massages whereverand whenever we ask

Oh yeah that reminds me (dont know how it reminds me but it does)
When we were on hols, I love silver jewellery and things boho or hippy, so went in a few shops, just a few honest!!
At first I wondered why DH kept picking up mugs to buy, then by the fourth shop in a row with an ugly purchased mug in each.. it 
transpired that DH had apparently plotted an anti shopping technique... for every shop I took him in he was buying an ugly mug, to annoy me and to put me off shopping, tried real hard to pack the ones he insisted on purchasing so they'd smash on return journey, but still got a few and I still managed to shop once I unravelled his evil plot, I  just found a tavern
that does cool beers nearby to keep him mug free and occupied, see its not just us women who are manipulative, he thought he was really clever!!

So what is your next step ttc wise Cleg ?


----------



## Kiah

at your DH Fi!!!!!

Well I'm sat eating melon which isn't as good as scones with cream    Ooooo and watching x factor and Simon is just being a meannie to a kid    

Oh and shoes, shoes are good for madness and of course the shopping for them!!!


----------



## cleg

Fi thats quiet a good try by DH to put you off, he's very inventive i'll give him that but someone needs to point out that reverse physcolgy dont work on women 

as for next step we'll just plod on till funding completes for IVF, got a lecture next thursday which have to attend before commencing with TX then appoin with Con oct, will have to deal with hydro + prob tell me im too fat, like the nurse told me + if he thinks the same i will be reffered back to GP + will have to loose the weight then get re-reffered, yes a lot of time wasted but wont be much i can do, i am not going to get stressed over this so what will be will bre, i'll get there in the end  

Melons still good chick, as long as your enjoying it 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

He's terrible Matty, you want to see his behaviour if I succeed once in a blue moon in dragging him to tescos, he does trolley rides up and down the isles (all 6ft of him with his excess weight) starts singing outrageously loud and starts to impulse buy all the most unecessary things.. men are such hard work sometimes.... (secretly though I love him for his zanny madness and wouldnt swap him for the world, but cant tell him as he'd see it as a licence)    

Cleg, well I'm glad you got a good attitude to help you on the journey, and Im sure you couldnt possibly meet two evil heffers along the way! But this month isnt over yet   

Feeling really despondant now as just been to toilet and theres a bit more blood a lot darker and less pink


----------



## cleg

oh no Fi this wasnt the nurse at my GP who said i was fat this was the nurse at the clinic, so yes i have already met to fattist people  quiet frankly the reason i cant get PG aint because of my weight + its my body so they can go buy 1 get 1 free 

xxx


----------



## Kiah

Don't think DH will be too happy with the watermelon seed I have now got stuck inbetween two keys on his keyboard though  

Oh Fi - Sorry to hear that the bleeding is heavier    I really hope it stops.  Why are bodies so cruel    If I take my DH to the supermarker we spent about twice as much and get about half as much food   but usually go home with a large supply of custard creams - I don't like custard creams  

So take it IVF is definately the next step for you then Cleg?  Quite a scary jump.  What do you think the consultant will suggest about hydro - you said it was bad didn't you    (P.S. Hopefully you wont need it as you will have your octuplets to keep you busy!)


----------



## cleg

yes bit of a jump but will always have that chance that may fall naturally before that, as for the hydro i was always aware that if they came back my tube/s would be removed as it can lower IVF success by half  but like i say the good thing is it only looks like its back on left side + right side clear, was bit scared of loosing both tubes as any chance of natural PG would be taken away so am happy that got a good one  

Fi i'm hoping that it eases for you hunny 

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Fi - glad most of the holiday was good. Sorry you are having spotting although it would be about the right time for implantation bleed.

Matty - Melon, very impressed as this shows more restraint than me.

OK have completely forgotten what else I was going to say as all I can hear is DH talking non stop to his dog, who is curled up on his lap. He has been talking to the dog, in a funny voice, for about 10 minutes and now he is actually trying to show the dog some pictures on his mobile phone. They are pictures of our friends new puppy, but even so. We thought we were mad, what's his excuse!!! 

SS


----------



## cleg

Madness by proxy


----------



## Shooting star

Must be!


----------



## cleg

your ok mine wants a set of bagpipes 

he has already looked at them as a couple we met on holiday sent him the link on e-bay, much to my mortification 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cleg, I used to play the chanter, which is the woodwind finger bit that you play with the bag pipes, expect him to have very sore lips for a while (ouch honest!)

Ok, sorry for me post, but does anyone know if implantation bleeding can be blood red, I always thought it was only pink or a bit browny, and it seems to be some thing people talk about but very few people have? clinging on to my last litle bit of desperate hope here.... cant believe I got this a whole week before Im even supposed to test


----------



## cleg

fI i aint got a clue sweetie but could you post on peer support as there are more knowledgabble ff'ers there than me, I'm sure the other clomid chicks will have some info, where's rosie

i truly hope this isn't A/F HUN 

XXX


----------



## Kiah

Fi - when I had that bleeding last cycle I think it was Ba that told me that she had red bleeding, or was it a long espisode of bleeding before her BFP - you should maybe PM her.  It might not have been her at all but I'm sure it was someone on this thread.  Have a search through the old posts but as Cleg says - I would post on peer support, you will probably get a lot more answers better than mine    Sending you lots of


----------



## wouldloveababycat

ahhh thanks you little sweeties for all my lovely bubbles    I love the nice rounded figure thanks xxx

Fi .. I think some people have red bleed with implantation but I don't think it should be heavy ..how heavy is it ?  

Lawsy ..I thought about it for a long time before going for it .. but I knew I would always regret it if I didn't try with all my heart to be a Mum as I have always wanted to be one ever since I was a child myself ..I was always the one playing with the youngsters and was always drawn to the babies and everyone says I have a natural touch with children.... thats why I worked with children for a long time..but gave it up when it broke my heart when I thought I would never be a Mum..I used to work with children during the day and elderly people in the evenings and weekends (bit of a workaholic) but I loved it until one day I thought I can't give anymore .. and if I can't give 110% then I can't do that kind of work, things  have moved on and treatments are available now that just weren't routinely offered when I was first diagnosed.. 16+ Years ago.. and if I don't get pregnant then I will seriously consider fostering/adoption.. as if there is one thing I have it is a lot of love to give a child.. no matter what their past..

I do feel positive this cycle ..I have had what I think are ovulation pains today .. so hoping that there are little swimmers waiting.. please please please please God if you can give me my dream and make me a Mum x

Well I spent £70 at the garden centre ..it is so easy ..by the time I had bought a few pots and a few plants and some lawn seed and moss killer and a bar of fudge ..which my Mum ate most of lol

So going to be planting my pots up tomorrow with bulbs, pansy's, ivy etc a bit of winter colour.. I got lovely sunny yellow pansy's/viola to brighten up cold dreary days.. and have some narcissi to plant to come up in the spring..

Anyway huge thanks for thinking of me and sending me bubbles and positive vibes .. 

Some more for you guys ... 
                                       

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Three Men on a Hike
>
>            Three men were hiking through a forest when they came upon a
> large raging, Violent river. Needing to get to the other side, the first
> man prayed:
>            "God, please give me the strength to cross the river."
>
>            Poof! .. God gave him big arms and strong legs and he was able
> to swim across in about 2 hours, having almost drowned twice.
>
>            After witnessing that, the second man prayed: "God, please
> give me strength and the tools to cross the river"
>
>            Poof! .. God gave him a rowboat and strong arms and strong
> legs and he was able to row across in about an hour after almost capsizing
> once.
>
>            Seeing what happened to the first two men, the third man
> prayed: "God, please give me the strength, the tools and the intelligence
> to cross the river"
>
>            Poof! .. He was turned into a woman. She checked the map,
> hiked one hundred yards up stream and walked across the bridge.
>


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat i totally agree with you about giving 110%, I have tried to explain to my DH about my job when I worked with extreme challenging behaviour, if you clocked in and out for your shift and didnt give that extra something you never got very far, part of care is going that extra mile,reaching out that bit further to give and gain trust. Like you I burned out and in my last 2 jobs couldnt or wouldnt give that extra bit anymore and therefore realised it was time to call it a day. But my God when you can do it, its so rewarding. I think the last step for me was seeing two of my clients buried, the one especially, I still miss her so much and life for her was so cruel... worked with them for 5 yrs and really had a love for them, despite many hidings, I also got so much love too

No Im not bleeding heavily at all its really just a "slight when I wipe" kinda blood, and some times nothing at all, its the colour 
change thats worrying me more, feeling really despondant right now......


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It could be good hun..it could be implantation      ... so hope so .. what day are you on now?

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry that was dopey you have it on your ticker doh !! ..ooh looks about the right sort of timing for that doesn't it ... oooh please god let Fi be up the duff lol 

Can't remember who sent me the piggy on ******** but yes mine is just like that but pink .. with indian jewellery painted on it ..my Mum made it for me at her pottery classes several years back..
Cat xx


----------



## NuttyJo

It was meeee Cat 

Hey Fi, I have my fingers crossed for you babe   Hope its implantation bleed and not af     

Cleg, what are you on about bagpipes for? Did I miss something?!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo ..think they have all just lost the plot   whilst we weren't paying attention    

Do you want some more lucky 7's Jo?

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

I think Jo needs a few bubbles, up for it cat?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah lets get blowing ...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Can we get her on all the 7's ?


----------



## NuttyJo

cheers girls.... i dont have a lucky number really but do kinda like the number 3   

and yes, they have defo gone totally nuts whilst ive not been here to keep an eye on them


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah do all the 7's


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat how do you do em do fast you do about ten for my three, apart from when Im down here texting while your up there working   , coming back now


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheeky cow Jo


----------



## NuttyJo

lol yep thats me    

i think if you just keep clicking on the click to blow thing without the page refreshing then it goes quicker fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo Cleg has been practising the bag pipes, but shes now suffering from numblips and her other half is a bit annoyed as it 
was suposed to be "their night" wink wink , say no more

Been doing that, my DH getting excited watching my wrist movements


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I keep kicking myself out of ff altogether !!


----------



## NuttyJo

Well my dears, Im back off to bed as feeling crappy still, not managed to eat anything yet but have been keeping up with the fluids. 

Make sure your fingers dont fall off girls    

Night night xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have pins and needles in mine lol ..night hun hope you feel better tomorrow x
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I daredn't do anymore in case we blow at the same time lol hurray we did it ..great team work Fi x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh blimin heck, all the 7's to ya Jo, you cheeky mare.....  yes Cat we wouldnt wanna do that would we


----------



## wouldloveababycat

NO!!! lol was worried for a minute ..cos I would have made you carry on until it was 77777 lol 

Right off to bed now .. gotta put this potential baby bean to bed lol start off its routine how we mean to go on lol actually no it would be in bed hours ago if it was my baby bean lol

Night Fi ..hope bleeding eases up by tomorrow .. 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

You crack me up, but consistancy is important Cat you must start how you mean to go on lol, night nigh hun xx nite nite pot' bean xx


----------



## angeldelight78

hi ladies

hope ur all ok  

havent posted for while as wasnt having much luck with replies & joining in with you all  

im starting clomid next friday for def latest as been givin go ahead (if dont bleed before) so hoping everything goes ok and you lovely experienced ladies can give me a bit of advice if needed and i can also give you all support   

love Nicky xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

angeldelight78 said:


> havent posted for while as wasnt having much luck with replies & joining in with you all


What do you mean hun? 
Good luck with your cycle next week

Fi


----------



## angeldelight78

Hiya Fi

thankyou Fi means alot to me  

hope ur ok too & good luck for testing day 
ive seen ur post with the implantation situation thought id just let you know ive had this before and turned out ok so sending you lots of      

I was posting before but sometimes id post and felt it was hard to join in (prob me being stupid    )
id post sometimes and didnt get a reply at all like nobody seen my posts or like id said something wrong, i dont want people to think im me me me as i love to give people support and my experience too if i can help in anyway, im bit new to the clomid situation so find it a bit hard too and are a bit nervous  

hope this makes sense and dont want people to take the wrong way as is the last thing id want 

Nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

right im gonna have to go bed as im shattered, hope to speak soon & hope not offended anyone  

Nicky x x


----------



## NuttyJo

hi ya ad78, welcome back! sorry if it seemed like we didnt want you to join in hun  we didnt mean to, its just such a busy board that sometimes we miss posts. just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for friday    post away ok, we shall try our best to keep you insane  

     fi and cat! hope your fingers are ok today! im feeling much better, a little sicky still but maybe that cos i havnt eaten anything since friday 

how is everyone today? xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ditto what Jo has said ..I have also PM'd you hun..I think all of us would be horrified to think you have been feeling like that   I would just come on here and have a good old chin wag with all us nutty folk and once people get to know you ..you will be wishing you hadn't come on here as you will never have any peace lol 

Hey maybe Rosie we should have another thread like we had once (in the old days!) where we tell each other about ourselves and our story..help us to get to know each other better .. if it was a designated thread then maybe people would feel easier about posting on it .. kind of an introduction to us all.. what do you think ? anyone think thats a good idea ??

Hi Jo glad you are feeling more human today ..get some toast or something bland down you ..I wouldn't have anything too rich or diaryified tho cos that can tend to start a bug off again whereas just simple toast is quite good x

Is Fi up yet or is she being lazy today    I am going to do my pots today .. can't wait how sad is that ..but need to go to Tesco's for food too ..I know I am a sinner  

Rosie has been quiet recently ..all that diy she is doing..  

There are a few people we havn't heard from for a while and if I had a better memory I would tell you who they were .. a lovely lady who was in france or who had a name related to france ? does that ring any bells   lol 

I hate it when people disappear cos I like to know how they are getting on ..so if any of you are reading and not posting...talk to us ..I know we are scary cos we are all barmy    but we are harmless really !! 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo glad you like your new number ... my hand has just about recovered lol.. 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am going to blow Angel Delight some much needed bubbles x


----------



## NuttyJo

Cat you make me laugh, ive gotta go to tescos too but really not sure if i can face it   although i cant have nothing to eat unless i go so kinda in a no win situation here  

have been mentally planning how my bedroom would look with a nice wardrobe in it (got a chest of drawers but clothes are spilling out onto the floor atm) but dh said i cant have one as i dont put my clothes away as it is   hes gone off to the race for life at sandringham so i may nip into argos and accidently order one anyway   

this might sound a bit mental (me? mental?   ) but ive got a crib all made up next to my bed   i had it for when i had my neice to stay over and shes way too big for it now but i just cant bring myself to get rid of it   someone help me! its depressing waking up seeing an empty crib   but there would just be a big void there if i was to get rid of it. you think thats stopping me getting pg? I know buying things is meant to be bad luck and all    

cuppa anyone?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes please tea no sugar ta .. although with you being a germ carrier maybe I should make it lol 

Ahhh hunny you are tormenting yourself .. keep the crib but either get someone else to look after it or put it up in the loft or something cos you are just giving yourself grief every morning.. you will fill that crib one day hun ..but lets face it it will be at least 8.5 months even if you were pregnant now .. so be kind to yourself hun x 
Cat


----------



## NuttyJo

I will die of shock if its worked this month as im totally sure it hasnt, got weird dragging feelings in my tummy today and woke up with af type pains so gonna chat to dh about going back on the clomid next cycle and give it a damn good go this time!   

I think im gonna ask my sis if she wants to have the crib for her little one thats due soon, then least I can have it back when I need it     

I never knew writing everything down would be so helpful, it sounds silly but i feel a lot better now just by deciding what to do with the crib and maybe starting clomid again next month. 

cat, did baby bean settle ok last night? get it into a good routine early i say   

fi, hows the spotting today? hope its stopped hun    

kel, come back!   

ss, max, maj, ad78, sukie, rosie, fa, nix.... anyone ive missed? HELLO! How are you all doing?


----------



## kellixxx

Morning Lady's hope your all having a fab weekend.


I had my first m/w appointment yesterday. It went great she was lovely she reassured me not to get stressed over my symptoms slowly going. Essayer said than done. We discussed home births my DH isn't keen but i think she will talk him round.lol Got my bloods done and i now look like a junkie  

I go for my 12 week scan on 4 of October and i don't see the m/w again until November  


take care kel



xx xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

AD78,
First of all I totally agree with Jo and Cat, nobody would mean to leave you out, thats why were here, to give each
other support and nobody would intentionally ignore your posts, Im sure. But I remember what its like when your new, 
and I guess being honest its a bit like being the new girl in class, but just jump in. Im sure we all put posts that
get ignored but its not intentional and were mortified to think you felt like that. Do what I do and post and talk 
to yourself if it seems nobodys around listening. Honestly hun, youve as much right to be here as anyone else and are
totally welcome.I talk the hind leg off a donkey I dont give people much choice lol....

You said youd had the implantation and all was ok? would you mind telling me about your experience and what you mean?
Will blow you some bubbles too xx

Thats a good idea for a thread introduction Cat, as a lot of people either dont fill in or dont read the biographies.
Fi was being lazy this morning, sure were catching up on travelling and slight jet lag still...

Ok heres a few people we havent heard from for ages that I can remember

Tulip 1411
Coughsweet
Maltese Maiden
Clairead
Green girl
tigger 07
Viking Girl (didnt she have a BFP?)

Jo, I know you may think its silly ,but it may be when you put the crib away ,that your luck changes, you know the
"waiting kettle never boils" saying. And you may find you get the pleasure of fiddling with all those awkward
screws to ressurect it sooner than you think.

Yes spotting stopped last night for now 

Davis, your a bit quiet? are you having another wild weekend?

Hi to all xx

Kelli? were you been ?


----------



## kellixxx

i just feel uncomfortable posting on here now fi  


I'm still around though. but Ive been on the first trimester thread Hun


kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh no Kelli, why? we all love you for who you are, and were all friends, before and after conception, please dont feel like that? we miss you


----------



## kellixxx

Half the time fi my posts weren't getting a reply to? and i like to come on here. but i just feel like its rubbing peoples noses in it when i know you all want it Ssssooooo much.


I'm still around though and i don't want to upset any one  

kel


xx xx


----------



## NuttyJo

dont leave us kel!   we love youuuuuu!   

glad the spottings stopped fi     lets hope it was the little bean snuggling in nice and cosy like    

well i just tried to take the dog out in the car with the new dog guard thingy in the boot... half way down the road he had managed to escape it and was trying to sit on my lap. so not helpful when you're trying to drive!   we are home now and i am in a strop cos i wanted to go out, bought him a lovely new extending lead aswell   naughty boy! going to have to get one of those crates instead so theres no way he can get out of that   (i hope!) 

umm, just to let you know that my boobs look totally different today, like they're someone elses   quite like how perky they look!    

ugh hate the smell of cat litter trays   i try and make dh do it as often as possible so i dont get that toxisomethingorother disease but i think im going to have to find some gloves and sort it out. everythings making me want to punch something today or cry! uh oh, pmt alert!   

well, crib is sorted, i have taken it apart and sister is comming to collect it in a bit   its kinda sad but also means i am trying to move on and be more positive... hope you're all right girls about it being a good thing!   

im not sure what the length of this cycle is going to be but am fairly sure its not going to go to 35 days like last time, am tempted to test just to put myself out of my misery and prepare myself for the next cycle     

well i think ive rambled on enough, will let you all have a turn now!


----------



## cleg

Crazy Fi said:


> Jo Cleg has been practising the bag pipes, but shes now suffering from numblips and her other half is a bit annoyed as it
> was suposed to be "their night" wink wink , say no more
> 
> Been doing that, my DH getting excited watching my wrist movements


Jo i aint  was saying DP wants some for christmas  oh he aint getting any 

Fi you ok today me dearie ?

Kelli no you cant go it aint allowed  you have been with us + now you aint leaving, once a clomid chick always a clomid chick + i think its nice to have these bumps round us, you good luck may just rub off on us + that what we need

Cat you been upto no good today ??

im sat here in pj's my hair is soooooo greasy  i need to get in the bath thats what but to busy nattering on here 

got the link for ******** last night + registered but asside from that aint got a clue what to do  so that should keep me busy (for the next month )

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelli.

Now you listen to me, I'm sure Im speaking on behalf of the majority here.... Yes we would all give anything to be in your shoes, just as you would have been pre pregnancy, but would you have no longer wanted to say.. speak to me , Maj or Cat for example if we'd have gotten a BFP, turn it the other way and you'll realise that we feel the same. I understand you wanting to post on first trimester as thats where your at now, and where you need direct support, but were your friends and we care about you and love your sense of humour and your big gob lol.. so all Im saying is please still come to this thread too and be just like the old days, you should never ever feel guilty for having a BFP and being on here.. We are all happy for you and want to share your journey.. Its not like the real world where your SIL or BF gets caught and its in your face, on here we are feeling and sharing each others pains and joys and understand each other, and theres a totally different kind of acceptance, and no resentment.. Its just like Matty and SS and Angelus (whos dissapeared and needs a chat   ) I'd be gutted if they went anywhere...missing you Kelli


----------



## NuttyJo

ditto to what fi said! 

also i think angelus is feeling poorly still and doesnt want to upset us by telling us about it   ANGELUS, we are here for you hun, come and rant, rave or cry with us, we will all try and help the best we can hun     that goes for all you girlies with a BFP, we need you! it gives us hope that it can happen and it will happen for all of us, eventually. 

we love you xxx

p.s... cleg? whats your name? will try and find you on ********


----------



## cleg

Jo it asked me what i wanted to be known as so put cleg but claire is my name 

Kelli have sent you a PM hun 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cleg are you on there, pm me and let me know how to find you ...


----------



## NuttyJo

is ff spazzing up for anyone else? keeps saying the page is done but its a blank page    maybe its overuse?!


----------



## cleg

could be your eyes 

here go's this is my fav thing on tv at the mo

http://www.aglassandahalffullproductions.com/wmv.htm

xxx

/links


----------



## NuttyJo

p.s... who is going to take the plunge and start the new intros thread on the clomid board? fi?!


----------



## cleg

what you mean new intro's + yes have my dim head on at the mo 

xxx


----------



## Guest

You go start that new thread Jo (go girl) 

Right I have just read the last two pages as you girls talk far too much 

First for the most important business

Kel Please do not go any where we all want you to stay and you are not rubbing anyone's nose in it we want to know how you are getting along. We are all friends right 

Nicky Sorry you feel that way but the girls on here would never intentionally blank anyone a few of them are a bit mental so god knows what going on in their heads half the time (you know how I mean Fi and Cat.... possibly me  ) but they are great they let me stay and I'm not even on clomid, but then again they would have trouble getting rid of me as it is a free world and all!  Good luck with the clomid and I hope it works and without many side effects 

Fi Good to see you back, I have someone to abuse again 

Cat I like the routine  If there is a bean in me it has just had a routine of lots of beer and a few drags on someones *** last night. I was very naughty  (won't be doing the ciggy thing again got a really sore throat today!)

Ba How is the treatment going I've been thinking of you.

Cleg let me know your name and I'll find you on ******** 

Jo I hope you got sorted on ********

I'm sorry to all the girls I have not mentioned but in fairness to me this is a vast improvement for me and I will try better next time  but I hope you are all well 

Sukie


----------



## NuttyJo

I MIGHT GIVE IT A GO... ALTHOUGH MIGHT DELETE IT IF IT SOUNDS S**T

SORRY FOR THE CAPS, I AM JUST SHOUTING


----------



## NuttyJo

ok, have done it, hope its ok! now its your turn to post your stories


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie babe, how goes it.. yes that was a very long thread for you wasnt it, I wont expect much feed back from this as you must be knackered, just want to abuse you as Ive got Suskie withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Crazy Fi

Where is it Jo? Ive just looked at clomid main page?


----------



## cleg

Jo's prob put it in the starting out + diagnosis bit    

Hi suskie hunny will pm you full name so you can look for me + will do the same to you Fi 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112560.0

there ya go!


----------



## cleg

seen it jo + by eck you can talk 

think i will just put the link in there for me biography  will be easier 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

so lazy cleg!


----------



## cleg

i know but i cant help it, its sunday 

right joined the FFs on ******** 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Cleg have you got no picture I'll add you to my friends  

Fi Yes I'm very proud of my long post and now I'm doing a response look at me 

Right I'm going to do this intro thing Jo set up back later I promise


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

How many pages have I just ahd to catch up on   I have now gone and forgotten everything  

as per missing people Tigger is a friend of a friend on here. She got a BFP but haven't really seen her much on here 

Angel D ~  Coming from a newbie on this board, it is very busy and if you are not on here pretty much twice a day it is very daunting   I only just about manage to keep up with the gossip, so don't get mentioned much, but don't take it too personally


----------



## cleg

your ok hun  i have just sent a PM to Nicky saying thats its a pretty hectic thread + not to take it personal if you dont get a mention 

i found it daunting 1st time, actually still do with this lot around  

Suskie i aint got a decent piccy to put up, you'll have to bare with me cos i dont wanna scare ya 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hardly Cleg  I think I've added you as a friend? You cheated it took me ages to write mine!

Hi shellebell


----------



## Shellebell

have you seen my face book pic?   face hiding behind a menu, but with my rather large chesticles.


----------



## cleg

Shellbelle PM me your name + i'll find you  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

IM BACK! had to go and lay down for a bit as came over all dizzy and sicky again   feel a little better again now, stupid bug   

right ladies, i want to see EVERYONE doing their intro thingy ma jigger please   so far Fi, Sukie and lazy moo cleg has done it   I will chase the rest of you if you dont   actually no, i will set my doggy onto you as he will lick you to death   

cat, have you got lost amongst the flowers and pots?   

shellebelle... whats your name on ********? will add ya


----------



## NuttyJo

omg just added my horoscopes to ******** and this is what it said: - 

Jo,
Travel, education, advertising and broadcasting may present difficulties for you today. Although you are still enjoying yourself, you may be in for a bit of a shock. Keep a firm grip on reality and avoid slipping into a world of fantasy. This is an excellent time to use your creativity to your advantage

firm grip on reality?!! do they not know that im a clomid chick?!


----------



## cleg

BLESS YA 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I just typed a really long post and my bloomin pc timed out ..don't know what is up with it today .. doesn't work properly on ******** either ..wouldn't let me send you a response Sukie x 

Can't be bothered to type it again sorry .. be back later when I have had a sit down cos worked my bottom off today .. and walked to Tesco and back with shopping .. so due a sit down .. catch up with you all later ..and all you lovely pregnant ladies .. and newbies we would be sad to see you not on here.. 

Cat x 

P.S Jo ..You firm grip on reality nah     it wouldn't be the same if you were sane !


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh so its not just my pc thats being a spaz then cat   i have to keep refreshing the page as it keeps comming up 'page cannot be displayed'   stooopid thing! 

ive just had some food but am still starving! piggy piggy must be feeling better hey


----------



## Shooting star

Well having such a popular thread is proving a bit of a problem. We seem to be averaging about 20+ posts a day, which means that we miss people without realising it.

AD78 you are more than welcome and I will try and keep a special look out for you. Maybe we need a buddy system so that everyone feels fully included and supported. That does not mean we can't respond to everyone but may ensure people don't get accidently missed. AD78 I am offering to be you buddy if you want me! In terms of madness I am probably average ish, some are better and some are worst (Cat, Fi etc! )

Shellebell will keep a special look out for you too.

Kelli I used to feel the same as you and worried that talking about pg on here would upset people so in the end I asked them. Everyone was very encouraging so I have taken them at their word and continue to post as regularly as I can. Please stay on this thread as well as visiting the others. I often see your posts on the other thread but find it easier to reply to you here. It is nice for me, Matty and Anglus if you post here as well. So do me a favour and keep posting here!

Hi to everyone else. DH wants his laptop back so will have to continue later.

SS


----------



## maj79

Hi All

I find I am not posting as much as it is sooo hard to keep up and remember things as well. I would rather not post then forget someone, as after years of char rooms/forum use, I know how things can be taken the wrong way as you only have the written word infront of you!

Any way AD78, SS, Fi, Jo, Cat, me bestest bud Kel, Nix, Ba, Angelus, Cleg, Linlou, Lawsy, Ashy, MC, Sukie, Sharry, Shellebell and everyone else I have forgot     for where you are in your cycles/pg's  

Em xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Thought it was about time we had a new home: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112582.new#new

Just nipping on between painting. And by the way, you won't be getting rid of me even if you want to........sorry! 

Lovely to see so many lovely FF ladies on ******** now. 

Rosie. xxx


----------

